# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2011 @ 2ο Olympus Grand Prix (4 Ιουνίου,Βελλίδειο)

## NASSER

Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω απο τωρα το *2nd Olympus Grand Prix Θεσ/νικη,με χρηματικα έπαθλα* μετα την μεγαλη επιτυχια του 1st Olympus Grand Prix 23.5.2010 Θεσ/νικη,με χρηματικα έπαθλα 

Η ολη διοργανωση θα διαρκεσει δυο μερες καθως θα ακολουθησει και grand prix για επαγγελματιες!!!
Φυσικα διοργανωτης θα ειναι η εταιρια PhD Hellas που ηρθε να δωσει νεα πνοη στο ελληνικο bodybuilding και γενικα στο αθλημα στην Ελλαδα!!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω απο τωρα το *2nd Olympus Grand Prix Θεσ/νικη,με χρηματικα έπαθλα* μετα την μεγαλη επιτυχια του 1st Olympus Grand Prix 23.5.2010 Θεσ/νικη,με χρηματικα έπαθλα 
> 
> Η ολη διοργανωση θα διαρκεσει δυο μερες καθως θα ακολουθησει και grand prix για επαγγελματιες!!!
> Φυσικα διοργανωτης θα ειναι η εταιρια PhD Hellas που ηρθε να δωσει νεα πνοη στο ελληνικο bodybuilding και γενικα στο αθλημα στην Ελλαδα!!!


Και όταν λέμε επαγγελματίες εννοούμε ξένους και Ελληνες που έχουν επαγγελματική κάρτα της IFBB.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό είναι όταν υπάρχει διάθεση όλα γίνονται καλύτερα μαθαίνουμε και απο κάποια λάθη η γεγονότα που δεν είχαν προβλευτει και την επόμενη φορα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχοντας ανεβάσει τον πήχη ψηλά πλέον , θα έχουμε ακόμη καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα , γιατι μην λέμε μόνο κάποια στραβά που για μενα δεν είναι όταν κανείς δεν μπορεί να περιμένει τόσες συμμετοχές και βρίσκεται πρό εκπλήξεων , αλλα και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν μόνο θετικό και κυρίως για το άθλημά μας που τόσο έχει ανάγκη και δεν είναι κακό να αναγνωρίζουμε το σωστό όπου και να ανήκουμε , γιατι μόνο έτσι βοηθάμε αυτό το παρεξηγημένο άθλημα να πάει μπροστά. καλή δύναμη παιδια και την επόμενη φορα ακόμη καλύτερα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες και καλή επιτυχία.Το ότι την επόμενη μερα του 1ου Grand Prix ανακοινωνεται το 2ο σημαίνει προγραμματισμος, συνεπεια,οργάνωση αλλα και μερακι.
Από ότι φαινεται η πρωτη διοργανωση σας αφησε μια γλυκεια χροιά οπότε μαλλον μείνατε ευχαριστημενοι. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Σε ένα Μήνα περίπου θα έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες τόσο γιά το Ελληνικό όσο και για το διεθνές Grand Prix και γενικά για όλη την εκδήλωση.

----------


## NASSER

Τελευταιες πληροφοριες λενε πως ειναι σε πολυ καλο δρομο η διοργανωση του 2ου Olympus Pro!!!
Συντομα περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και ενημερωση για τη διοργανωση!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω απο τωρα το *2nd Olympus Grand Prix Θεσ/νικη,με χρηματικα έπαθλα* μετα την μεγαλη επιτυχια του 1st Olympus Grand Prix 23.5.2010 Θεσ/νικη,με χρηματικα έπαθλα 
> 
> Η ολη διοργανωση θα διαρκεσει δυο μερες καθως θα ακολουθησει και grand prix για επαγγελματιες!!!
> Φυσικα διοργανωτης θα ειναι η εταιρια PhD Hellas που ηρθε να δωσει νεα πνοη στο ελληνικο bodybuilding και γενικα στο αθλημα στην Ελλαδα!!!


Συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες και τους χορηγους του συγκεκριμενου show,μιας και δεν εχουμε δει κατι αντιστοιχο εδω στην Ελλαδα.Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως αρκετοι αξιολογοι αθλητες θα τιμησουν τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα με τη συμμετοχη τους,οπως συνεβη και στο 1ο OLYMPUS GRAND PRIX.Τετοιες κινησεις πραγματικα αξιζουν τη βοηθεια και τη στηριξη ολων μας!Επιτελους φαινεται πως κατι σοβαρο εχει αρχισει να γινεται για να βελτιωθει το αθλημα μας!Μπραβο και παλι στους διοργανωτες!

----------


## NASSER

*Η ημερομηνία του πανελληνίου και του Olympus grand prix για το 2011 είναι το διήμερο 4-5 Ιουνίου 2011 στη Θεσσαλονίνη!!*

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> *Η ημερομηνία του πανελληνίου και του Olympus grand prix για το 2011 είναι το διήμερο 4-5 Ιουνίου 2011 στη Θεσσαλονίνη!!*


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση ΝΑΣΣΕΡ! :03. Thumb up: 
Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε λοιπόν να λάβετε συμμετοχή στον αγώνα αυτόν αρχίστε σιγά σιγά την προετοιμασία,υπάρχει αρκετός χρόνος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αρα Νασσερ για να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο,εκεινη το διημερο του Iουνιο 2010,4-5, μιλαμε ουσιαστικα για 3 αγωνες συνολο;
α)Το πανελληνιο της Ifbb
b)To 2ο Olympus Grand Prix για Ελληνες ερασιτεχνες με χρηματικα επαθλα
γ)Το Olympus Elite Pro, διεθνες grand prix για επαγγελματιες
Σωστα;
Ποιο θα είναι το αναλυτικο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## NASSER

> Αρα Νασσερ για να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο,εκεινη το διημερο του ιουνιο 2010,4-5, μιλαμε ουσιαστικα για 3 αγωνες συνολο;
> α)Το πανελληνιο της Ifbb
> b)To 2ο Olympus Grand Prix για Ελληνες ερασιτεχνες με χρηματικα επαθλα
> γ)Το Olympus Elite Pro, διεθνες grand prix για επαγγελματιες
> Σωστα;
> Ποιο θα είναι το αναλυτικο πρόγραμμα;


Ναι θα ειναι τρεις διαφορετικοι αγωνες. Το αναλυτικο προγραμμα δεν εχει βγει ακομα, αλλα μεχρι τοτε εχουν πολύ χρονο!
Δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι θα γινει πρωτο το πανελλήνιο και επειτα τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Λογικά ΝΑΣΣΕΡ στις 4 Ιουνίου θα γίνουν το Πανελλήνιο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ μαζί το 2ο Olympus Grand Prix(όπως δηλαδή έγινε και φέτος) και την επόμενη μέρα στις 5 Ιουνίου το επαγγελματικό Olympus Elite Pro 2011?Αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμη για διευκρινίσεις!Πάντως ΝΑΣΣΕΡ προσπάθησε να μας κρατάς ενήμερους για κάθε νέο που μαθαίνεις(αν και ήδη το κάνεις)! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Είμαι στηνευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσω  και εγώ τους αγώνες που θα γίνουν τον Ιούνιο στην Θεσσαλονίκη.Στις  4  Ιουνίου  το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και το 2ο Olympus Grand Prix και στις 5  Ιουνίου το Olympus Elite Pro με επαγγελματίες της IFBB.Η προσπάθεια  ξεκίνησε από τον Ιούνιο και στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελανα ευχαριστήσω τόσο  τον πρόεδρο της ΕΟΣΔ κο Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη γιάτην βοήθειά του στις  διαδικασίες ανάληψης όσο και τον κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη που έκανε την κατ  ιδίαν επαφή με τον Rafael Santoha.Ελπίζω ότι με την προσπάθεια αυτή θα  ανταποκριθούμε στις προσδοκίες όλων των φίλων του αθλήματος για μία  ακόμη καλύτερη χρονιά.Οι αγώνες θα γίνουν στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ του  ΠΑΟΚ ένα πραγματικά ιδανικό στάδιο για άγώνες αυτού του επιπέδου.Οτι  νεότερο προκύπτει θα ανακοινώνεται έγκαιρα ώστε να προετοιμαστούν σωστά  οι αθλητές και αθλήτριες που θα λάβουν μέρος.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Επομένως 
Σάββατο 4 Ιουνιου 2011 το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και το 2ο Olympus Grand Prix
Κυριακή 5  Ιουνίου το Olympus Elite Pro με επαγγελματίες της IFBB

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια παιδια συγχαρητηρια,εγω θα ειμαι εκει!!
Λετε να εχω πρόβλημα που θα εχω αθηναικες πινακίδες;(Καλυβατσης κι ετσι :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ).

----------


## Μαρία

> Επομένως 
> Σάββατο 4 Ιουνιου 2011 το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και το 2ο Olympus Grand Prix
> Κυριακή 5  Ιουνίου το Olympus Elite Pro με επαγγελματίες της IFBB



 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Θα ειμαστε και εμεις εκει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GiannhsLar

ενδιαφερον

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ωραια παιδια συγχαρητηρια,εγω θα ειμαι εκει!!
> Λετε να εχω πρόβλημα που θα εχω αθηναικες πινακίδες;(Καλυβατσης κι ετσι).


αν εχει κανενα αγωνα ο παοκ παραλληλα δε σε βλεπω καλα κωστα....  :01. Mr. Green: 

και εγω εκει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

σουπερ απλα.....και εγω εννοειται εκει.....

----------


## NASSER

> Ωραια παιδια συγχαρητηρια,εγω θα ειμαι εκει!!
> Λετε να εχω πρόβλημα που θα εχω αθηναικες πινακίδες;(Καλυβατσης κι ετσι).


Θα κανονίσουμε ομαδική ανοδο στη Θεσσαλονικη!  :01. Wink: 




> σουπερ απλα.....και εγω εννοειται εκει.....



Θα συμμετασχεις στο πανελλήνιο? Να ευχηθουμε καλη προετοιμασία??

----------


## pepeismenos karga

εγω προετοιμαζομαι μια βδομαδα μετα το τελος του πανελληνιου...δεν εχω χασει ουτε μερα...εδω να φανταστεις πηγα μονο 5 μερες διακοπες...εννοειται πως θα κατεβω....και εαν φετος ηταν απλα μοναδικο μαλλον του χρονου θα ειναι ακτι το ασυλληπτο με αυτα που κανουν οι διοργανωτες της ιφββ...να τους εχει ολουσ ο θεος καλα...γιατι πραγματικα εχουν κανει απιστευτες κινησεις τον τελευταιο χρονο...και αμακρι να συνεχισουν ετσι...για αν φτασει και η ελλαδα πολυ ψηλα...
       οποτε θα τα πουμε στο γηπεδο του παοκ[κριμα ειμαι ακι βαζελος θα νιωθω αβολα]

----------


## NASSER

Ενημερωθηκα πως η ολη διοργανωση ειναι σε καλο δρομο αλλά πανω απο ολα, εχει αρχισει ο ανταγωνισμος των αθλητων που θα συμμετασχουν 6 μηνες πριν  :01. Smile: 
Ελπιζουμε να εχουν καλή προετοιμασια οι αθλητες και να τους απολαύσουμε επι σκηνης, ακόμα μεγαλύτερους και βελτιωμένους  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Η αντίστροφη μέτρηση εχει ξεκινήσει για το 2ο Olympus Pro και το πρώτο Olympus Elite PRO που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μαζί θα πραγματοποιηθεί και το Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB που θα δώσει το εισητήριο σε Ελληνες αθλητές για απόκτηση της Elite PRO card και την πρώτη συμμετοχή στο 1ο Οlympus ELITE PRO.

H πρώτη αφίσα της διοργάνωσης με τον πρώτο guest poser *MARKOS CHACON (IFBB PRO)*



Θα έχουμε να αναφέρουμε και να διευκρινίσουμε πολλά για τη σημασία αυτής της διοργάνωσης που γίνεται υπο την αιγίδα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB και τα κίνητρα που δίνει στους Έλληνες αθλητές!

Χορηγός αυτής της διοργάνωσης για άλλη μια χρονιά η PhD HELLAS TEAM που έχει δείξει έμπρακτα την προσπάθεια της για ανάδειξη του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα!
*
Τόσο στο 2ο Olympus Pro (που ειναι αποκλειστικά για τους Έλληνες αθλητές) όσο και στο Οlympus Elite Pro, θα δοθούν χρηματικά έπαθλα!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση Νασσερ!
Μια διευκρίνιση:Οι καρτες Elite Pro θα δοθουν στους νικητες του Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος ή του 2ου Οlympus Grand Prix;
Θα δοθουν στον Γενικο Νικητη ή και σε καποιους αλλους;Θα εχουν το δικαιωμα να αγωνιστουν αυτόματα στο Εlite Pro;

----------


## NASSER

> Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση Νασσερ!
> Μια διευκρίνιση:Οι καρτες Elite Pro θα δοθουν στους νικητες του Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος ή του 2ου Οlympus Grand Prix;
> Θα δοθουν στον Γενικο Νικητη ή και σε καποιους αλλους;Θα εχουν το δικαιωμα να αγωνιστουν αυτόματα στο Εlite Pro;


Απο όσα γνωρίζω, η τοπική IFBB θα ορίσει σε ποσους και σε ποιους αθλητές θα δωσει Elite card. Αυτό σημαινει πως μπορει να θεωρήσει σωστο να δώσει σε νικητές κατηγοριών ή και σε αθλητές που εχουν βγεί δεύτερη σε κάποια κατηγορία. Δεν αρκει να νικήσει ενας αθλητης μια κατηγορία καθως ο ανταγωνισμός στους Elite Pro αγώνες είναι πολύ ψηλός και στόχος των αθλητών που συμμετάσχουν είναι η Pro IFBB card.
Πιστεύω πως πιο πολύ θα ευνοηθούν οι βαριές κατηγορίες. Ήδη καποιοι αθλητές όπως ο Τσούνος είναι σε πρωτεραιότητα καθώς είναι ένας αξιόλογος αθλητής. Στο παρελθόν είχε δωθεί η δυνατότητα στους αθλητές Αργυράκη. Τσιορνοβίτη και Τσούνο να αποκτήσουν την Elite card αλλά δεν συνέχισαν.
Απο Έληηνες αθλητές που εχουν λάβει αυτήν την κάρτα, γνωρίζω πως είναι ο Βασάλος και ο Ανδριακόπουλος.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Απο όσα γνωρίζω, η τοπική IFBB θα ορίσει σε ποσους και σε ποιους αθλητές θα δωσει Elite card. Αυτό σημαινει πως μπορει να θεωρήσει σωστο να δώσει σε νικητές κατηγοριών ή και σε αθλητές που εχουν βγεί δεύτερη σε κάποια κατηγορία. Δεν αρκει να νικήσει ενας αθλητης μια κατηγορία καθως ο ανταγωνισμός στους Elite Pro αγώνες είναι πολύ ψηλός και στόχος των αθλητών που συμμετάσχουν είναι η Pro IFBB card.
> Πιστεύω πως πιο πολύ θα ευνοηθούν οι βαριές κατηγορίες. Ήδη καποιοι αθλητές όπως ο Τσούνος είναι σε πρωτεραιότητα καθώς είναι ένας αξιόλογος αθλητής. Στο παρελθόν είχε δωθεί η δυνατότητα στους αθλητές Αργυράκη. Τσιορνοβίτη και Τσούνο να αποκτήσουν την Elite card αλλά δεν συνέχισαν.
> Απο Έληηνες αθλητές που εχουν λάβει αυτήν την κάρτα, γνωρίζω πως είναι ο Βασάλος και ο Ανδριακόπουλος.


Το πως θα δοθούν οι κάρτες θα ανακοινωθεί σύντομα.Το κυριότερο είναι ότι θα διοργανωθεί ένας τόσο σημαντικός αγώνας στην Ελλάδα (και μάλιστα σε δύσκολους καιρούς).

----------


## Andrikos

> Πιστεύω πως πιο πολύ θα ευνοηθούν οι βαριές κατηγορίες. Ήδη καποιοι αθλητές όπως ο Τσούνος είναι σε πρωτεραιότητα καθώς είναι ένας αξιόλογος αθλητής.


Πάντως εγώ θα ήθελα και έναν αθλητή που να είναι με αρχαιοελληνικά πρότυπα, άλλωστε κακά τα ψέμματα δύσκολα χτυπιέται ο ανταγωνισμός σε αυτό το επίπεδο στον όγκο. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με το πόσες κάρτες μπορεί να δώσει η ομοσπονδία αλλά θα ήθελα και έναν επαγγελματία αθλητή που να μην εκπροσωπεύει τον όγκο όπως ο Κεφαλιανός και ο Καραμανλάκης αλλά την καλαισθησία και την συμμετρία. Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται όλοι να πάνε για το Olympia, μπορούμε να έχουμε και κάποιους επαγγελματίες εκπροσώπους με τον ρόλο του να εμπνέουν ένα ευρύτερο κοινό , πέραν των όσων ασχολούνται με το άθλημα χρόνια. Αυτός για την ώρα απ' όσα έχω δει είναι ο αθλητής που είναι δεξιά στην φωτό (νομίζω ότι τον λένε Γρηγοριάδη αλλά με μία επιφύλαξη).

----------


## pepeismenos karga

φοβερα και πολυ ενδιαφεροντα τα νεα...αναμενουμε πληροφοριες .....εμειναν λιγοτερο απο 5 μηνες...αρχιζει η διαιτα σιγα σιγα...μακαρι οντως να ειναι πολυ μεγαλος σε ανταγωνισμο ο αγωνας αλλα και στη διεξαγωγη του...αιντεε να δουμε....

----------


## Dreiko

Aυτα ειναι!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ευχαριστουμε Νασσερ για το update.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Πάντως εγώ θα ήθελα και έναν αθλητή που να είναι με αρχαιοελληνικά πρότυπα, άλλωστε κακά τα ψέμματα δύσκολα χτυπιέται ο ανταγωνισμός σε αυτό το επίπεδο στον όγκο. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με το πόσες κάρτες μπορεί να δώσει η ομοσπονδία αλλά θα ήθελα και έναν επαγγελματία αθλητή που να μην εκπροσωπεύει τον όγκο όπως ο Κεφαλιανός και ο Καραμανλάκης αλλά την καλαισθησία και την συμμετρία. Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται όλοι να πάνε για το Olympia, μπορούμε να έχουμε και κάποιους επαγγελματίες εκπροσώπους με τον ρόλο του να εμπνέουν ένα ευρύτερο κοινό , πέραν των όσων ασχολούνται με το άθλημα χρόνια. Αυτός για την ώρα απ' όσα έχω δει είναι ο αθλητής που είναι δεξιά στην φωτό (νομίζω ότι τον λένε Γρηγοριάδη αλλά με μία επιφύλαξη).


Αντρέα ωραιο ακουγεται αυτό που γράφεις, αλλά οι αθλητές που θέλουν να ανέβουν σε ψηλότερα σκαλιά, θα πρέπει να κυνηγάνε τα δεδομένα της εποχής μας. Και το αναφέρω αυτό με ευκαιρία το πόστ σου καθώς στο παρελθόν είχαμε Έλληνες αθλητές που κινήθηκαν με αυτο το σκεπτικό και δεν πέτυχαν τίποτα. Ενώ Καραμανλάκης και Κεφαλιανός την ίδια περίοδο έγιναν επαγγελματίες...Τελείωσε η εποχή του Frank Zane... Η πρόοδος του αθλήματος επιβάλλει τον ανταγωνισμό στις μάζες.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Αντρέα ωραιο ακουγεται αυτό που γράφεις, αλλά οι αθλητές που θέλουν να ανέβουν σε ψηλότερα σκαλιά, θα πρέπει να κυνηγάνε τα δεδομένα της εποχής μας. Και το αναφέρω αυτό με ευκαιρία το πόστ σου καθώς στο παρελθόν είχαμε Έλληνες αθλητές που κινήθηκαν με αυτο το σκεπτικό και δεν πέτυχαν τίποτα. Ενώ Καραμανλάκης και Κεφαλιανός την ίδια περίοδο έγιναν επαγγελματίες...Τελείωσε η εποχή του Frank Zane... Η πρόοδος του αθλήματος επιβάλλει τον ανταγωνισμό στις μάζες.


Εχει δίκιο ο Nasser.Για να είναι κάποιος ανταγωνιστικός σε αυτά τα επίπεδα θα πρέπει να ζυγίζει περίπου 30%επιπλέον του ύψους του(επι των πόντων πάνω απότο1μέτρο ).Δηλαδή ένας αθλητής με ύψος 1.70να είναι στα 91κιλά γραμμωμένος.Με1.80  στά104κιλά,κ.λ.π.Τουλάχιστον θα μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε επι σκηνής το επίπεδό μας και αυτό είναι σημαντικό για να βάλουμε στόχους για το μέλλον.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Το πως θα δοθούν οι κάρτες θα ανακοινωθεί σύντομα.Το κυριότερο είναι ότι θα διοργανωθεί ένας τόσο σημαντικός αγώνας στην Ελλάδα (και μάλιστα σε δύσκολους καιρούς).


Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο,η πραγματοποίηση ενός τέτοιου αγώνα!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και ο αγώνας αυτός να γίνει όπως προαναγγέλθηκε μετά το πέρας του 1ου Olympus Pro,με τους guest posers και στο χώρο που κανονίστηκε από την αρχή!Γνωρίζω ότι είναι δύσκολες εποχές από οικονομικής απόψεως αλλά ένας αγώνας σαν τον παραπάνω θα μας πάει όχι 1 αλλά 10 βήματα παραπέρα!
'Οσο για τις κάρτες Elite Pro,μακάρι να δοθούν σε αξιόλογους νέους αθλητές που έχουν μέλλον και θέλουν να έχουν συνέχεια και ανοδική πορεία στο άθλημα και θα τις υποστηρίξουν τις κάρτες με το να γίνονται ολοένα και καλύτεροι και να μήν χαραμιστούν σε αθλητές που έχουν κοντινή ημερομηνία λήξης στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι,απλά για να λένε ότι έχουν την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα και να "κοκορεύονται" στους φίλους τους!!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο,η πραγματοποίηση ενός τέτοιου αγώνα!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και ο αγώνας αυτός να γίνει όπως προαναγγέλθηκε μετά το πέρας του 1ου Olympus Pro,με τους guest posers και στο χώρο που κανονίστηκε από την αρχή!Γνωρίζω ότι είναι δύσκολες εποχές από οικονομικής απόψεως αλλά ένας αγώνας σαν τον παραπάνω θα μας πάει όχι 1 αλλά 10 βήματα παραπέρα!
> 'Οσο για τις κάρτες Elite Pro,μακάρι να δοθούν σε αξιόλογους νέους αθλητές που έχουν μέλλον και θέλουν να έχουν συνέχεια και ανοδική πορεία στο άθλημα και θα τις υποστηρίξουν τις κάρτες με το να γίνονται ολοένα και καλύτεροι και να μήν χαραμιστούν σε αθλητές που έχουν κοντινή ημερομηνία λήξης στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι,απλά για να λένε ότι έχουν την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα και να "κοκορεύονται" στους φίλους τους!!!


Και έτσι πρέπει.Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και μάλλον έτσι θα γίνει.Αυτοί που θα πάρουν τις κάρτες πρέπει να τις τιμήσουν γιατί έτσι πάνω απ όλα  θα τιμήσουν τον εαυτό τους και την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Η αντίστροφη μέτρηση εχει ξεκινήσει για το 2ο Olympus Pro και το πρώτο Olympus Elite PRO που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μαζί θα πραγματοποιηθεί και το Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB που θα δώσει το εισητήριο σε Ελληνες αθλητές για απόκτηση της Elite PRO card και την πρώτη συμμετοχή στο 1ο Οlympus ELITE PRO.


Μπραβο Nasser,οπως παντα πρωτοπορος στην ενημερωση :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Συγχαρητηρια για μια ακομη φορα στον κυρ.Παπαντωνη Δημητρη,ο οποιος προσπαθει διαρκως για το καλυτερο του bodybuilding στην Ελλαδα,χωρις να υπολογισει κουραση,χρονο,χρημα(& οπως λεει & ο Menios οι εποχες που ζουμε δεν ειναι οι καλυτερες)μπραβο!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Μπραβο επισης και στον Α.Σ.Πολυνικη & στον κυρ.Παπαγεωργιου Νικο για την διαρκη προσπαθεια του με συλλογικοτητα,ευαισθησια και αποφασιστικοτητα  για την αναταση του Ελληνικου bb! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο,η πραγματοποίηση ενός τέτοιου αγώνα!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και ο αγώνας αυτός να γίνει όπως προαναγγέλθηκε μετά το πέρας του 1ου Olympus Pro,με τους guest posers και στο χώρο που κανονίστηκε από την αρχή!Γνωρίζω ότι είναι δύσκολες εποχές από οικονομικής απόψεως αλλά ένας αγώνας σαν τον παραπάνω θα μας πάει όχι 1 αλλά 10 βήματα παραπέρα!
> 'Οσο για τις κάρτες Elite Pro,μακάρι να δοθούν σε αξιόλογους νέους αθλητές που έχουν μέλλον και θέλουν να έχουν συνέχεια και ανοδική πορεία στο άθλημα και θα τις υποστηρίξουν τις κάρτες με το να γίνονται ολοένα και καλύτεροι και να μήν χαραμιστούν σε αθλητές που έχουν κοντινή ημερομηνία λήξης στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι,απλά για να λένε ότι έχουν την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα και να "κοκορεύονται" στους φίλους τους!!!


*Να συμφωνησο μαζι σου οσο αφορα περι καρτας κτλ...να δοθουν σε αξιολογους αθλητες που λογικα...θα κριθουν απο το αποτελεσμα....και οχι απο το αν ειναι ..σε ημερομηνια ..ληξης..πραγμα που θα ηθελα να ξερω....ποιος θα το κρινη.....και με πιο δικαιομα...καθως κρινετε ο αθλητης την μερα που παιζει...και οχι την επομενη....*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστος ο Τασος σε αυτο που λεει.Υποτιθεται αν παρει καποιος καρτα θα πρεπει να το υποστηριξει ΑΜΕΣΑ και στους ημιεπαγγελματικους αγωνες Εlite Pro,όπως ειχαν κανει και στο παρελθον αθλητες οπως ο Βασαλος και ο Ανδριακοπουλος που είναι κατοχοι αυτης της καρτας.
Αν ο αθλητης είναι ελπιδοφορος αλλα όχι σε επίπεδο ημιεπαγγελματια πως θα εκπροσωπησει την χωρα;Εκτος αν βεβαια μπει το ρίσκο να ετοιμαστει αλλα 2-3 χρονια να είναι ετοιμος ,που εκει βεβαια μπορεί να παρει την καρτα και να τα εχει παρατησει μεχρι τότε.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *Να συμφωνησο μαζι σου οσο αφορα περι καρτας κτλ...να δοθουν σε αξιολογους αθλητες που λογικα...θα κριθουν απο το αποτελεσμα....και οχι απο το αν ειναι ..σε ημερομηνια ..ληξης..πραγμα που θα ηθελα να ξερω....ποιος θα το κρινη.....και με πιο δικαιομα...καθως κρινετε ο αθλητης την μερα που παιζει...και οχι την επομενη....*


Κουμπαρε καποτε σου ειχα πει:  "Ο άθλητης πολλές φορές συναντά το πεπρωμένο του στον δρόμο που διάλεξε για να το αποφύγει!"

Τωρα θα σου πω να αναλάβεις τον έλεγχο του πεπρωμένου σου, γιατί αλλιώς κάποιος άλλος θα τον αναλάβει.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Σωστος ο Τασος σε αυτο που λεει.Υποτιθεται αν παρει καποιος καρτα θα πρεπει να το υποστηριξει ΑΜΕΣΑ και στους ημιεπαγγελματικους αγωνες Εlite Pro,όπως ειχαν κανει και στο παρελθον αθλητες οπως ο Βασαλος και ο Ανδριακοπουλος που είναι κατοχοι αυτης της καρτας.
> Αν ο αθλητης είναι ελπιδοφορος αλλα όχι σε επίπεδο ημιεπαγγελματια πως θα εκπροσωπησει την χωρα;Εκτος αν βεβαια μπει το ρίσκο να ετοιμαστει αλλα 2-3 χρονια να είναι ετοιμος ,που εκει βεβαια μπορεί να παρει την καρτα και να τα εχει παρατησει μεχρι τότε.


Κατάτην προσωπική μου άποψη κανένας ερασιτέχνης αυτήτην στιγμή δεν είναι στο επίπεδο γιά να πάρει τηνκάρτα.Υπάρχουν όμως αθλητές που είναι κοντά.Αν αυτοί βρεθούν στην κατάλληλη φόρμα τονΙούνιο πρέπει να την πάρουν για να μπορέσουν να αγωνιστουν την επόμενη μέρα αφ ενός για την εμπειρία και αφ ετέρου να έχουν το κίνητρο να βελτωθούν.Αν κάποιος θέλει την κάρτα για να λέει απλά ότι την πήρε όσο καλός κι ανείναι ,καλλίτερα να μην τηνπάρει.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

Καθε ανθρωπος και ιδιαιτερα αθλητης εχει ονειρα στοχους, για αυτο και ξεπερνα τα ορια του θελοντας να φτασει στην κορυφη ,δηλαδη πρωταθλητης και μετα επαγγελματιας για "ορισμενους", ο καθενας εχει αυτο το δικαιωμα και προσπαθει σκληρα. 
Τωρα οποιος διεκδικηση και παρει την καρτα μπραβο του μιας και αγγιξε το ονειρο του, τωρα το τι θα κανει με την καρτα μονο ο ιδιος το γνωριζει μπορει να συμμετασχει σε απειρα grand prix η να σταματησει αμεσος ειναι δικαιωμα του,ας μην ξεχναμε ζουμε στην ελλαδα και ολα εξαρτωνται σε αυτο το sport απο το $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,ολοι ειδαμε ανα καιρους αθλητες να φτανουν να προσπαθουν και τελικα να εγκαταλειπουν λογο μη θετικων αποτελεσματων-$$$$$$$-sporsoring,σε αυτο το sport δεν υπαρχει ηλικια ο καθενας αναδεικνυεται την ημερα του αγωνα καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους διαγωνιζομενους.

----------


## NASSER

Ο Διονυσης έχει δίκιο. Κανενας δεν μπορει να περιορίσει εναν αθλητή εαν αξίζει να διεκδικεί καποιο τρόπαιο, ειτε λέγεται μετάλλιο ειτε κάρτα. Πιστευω σαυτο συμφωνουμε όλοι. Αλλωστε το ενδιαφερον καθε αγωνιστική περιοδο, το κλέβει η ειδηση συμμετοχης καποιου παλιου και εμπειρου αθλητη..!
Αυτο που θα θέλαμε να δουμε και αυτο που θα πρέπει να κανει η κριτική επιτροπη ειναι πρώτα δικαια αποτελεσματα και επειτα σωστη κριτική στο ποιος θα πρέπει να πάρει Elite Pro Card.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Κατάτην προσωπική μου άποψη κανένας ερασιτέχνης αυτήτην στιγμή δεν είναι στο επίπεδο γιά να πάρει τηνκάρτα.Υπάρχουν όμως αθλητές που είναι κοντά.Αν αυτοί βρεθούν στην κατάλληλη φόρμα τονΙούνιο πρέπει να την πάρουν για να μπορέσουν να αγωνιστουν την επόμενη μέρα αφ ενός για την εμπειρία και αφ ετέρου να έχουν το κίνητρο να βελτωθούν.*Αν κάποιος θέλει την κάρτα για να λέει απλά ότι την πήρε όσο καλός κι ανείναι ,καλλίτερα να μην τηνπάρει.*


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον κ.Παπαγεωργίου!Κυρίως στην τελευταία φράση!
Να δώ αν πάρει την κάρτα κάποιος αθλητής στην ηλικία των 38-40 για πόσα χρόνια θα αγωνίζεται,πόσο μάλλον τη στιγμή που τα σώματα ορισμένων αθλητών έχουν τόσο μεγάλα μειονεκτήματα και ελλείψεις οι οποίες δεν θα βελτιωθούν ποτέ???!!!

Γι'αυτό θεωρώ πιό σωστό να μήν χαραμιστούν οι κάρτες άσκοπα!Υπάρχουν νέοι αθλητές με καλά σώματα και όρεξη για δουλειά!
Κάτι ειπώθηκε για Βασάλο και Ανδριακόπουλο,δεν θα ήθελα να πώ κάτι πάνω σ'αυτό για να μην παρεξηγηθώ,αλλά να ρωτήσω,ποιός τους ξέρει έστω και σε μία γειτονική χώρα!!!Γιατί γνωρίζω έναν 25χρονο αθλητή που τους κέρδιζε στον 1ο του αγώνα!

Τελοσπάντων,αυτά είναι λίγο περιττά,όλοι νομίζω καταλάβατε την ουσία των γραφομένων μου!Βλέπω τόσα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα να ευλογούμε τα γένια κυρίως αθήτών που ΔΕΝ έχουν προοπτική στα κορμιά τους!!!

----------


## a.minidis

> Ακριβώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον κ.Παπαγεωργίου!Κυρίως στην τελευταία φράση!
> Να δώ αν πάρει την κάρτα κάποιος αθλητής στην ηλικία των 38-40 για πόσα χρόνια θα αγωνίζεται,πόσο μάλλον τη στιγμή που τα σώματα ορισμένων αθλητών έχουν τόσο μεγάλα μειονεκτήματα και ελλείψεις οι οποίες δεν θα βελτιωθούν ποτέ???!!!
> 
> Γι'αυτό θεωρώ πιό σωστό να μήν χαραμιστούν οι κάρτες άσκοπα!Υπάρχουν νέοι αθλητές με καλά σώματα και όρεξη για δουλειά!
> Κάτι ειπώθηκε για Βασάλο και Ανδριακόπουλο,δεν θα ήθελα να πώ κάτι πάνω σ'αυτό για να μην παρεξηγηθώ,αλλά να ρωτήσω,ποιός τους ξέρει έστω και σε μία γειτονική χώρα!!!Γιατί γνωρίζω έναν 25χρονο αθλητή που τους κέρδιζε στον 1ο του αγώνα!
> 
> Τελοσπάντων,αυτά είναι λίγο περιττά,όλοι νομίζω καταλάβατε την ουσία των γραφομένων μου!Βλέπω τόσα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα να ευλογούμε τα γένια κυρίως αθήτών που ΔΕΝ έχουν προοπτική στα κορμιά τους!!!


*καταρχην να συμφωνησο με τον νασσερ..και κατα δευτερον αν και δεν θαθελα να μπω σε ενα τετοιο τρυπακι συζητησης..καθως θεωρο ειναι ασκοπο..ενα παραδειγμα οπως ο κεφαλιανος οπου κυνηγησε σε ηλικια πανω απο τα 35  την καρτα..και μετα τα 40 το OLYMPIA!!!..τωρα ..ποιος ειναι ικανος..και εχει τα προσοντα, την ημερα του αγωνα μονο μπορει να το αποδειξη*!!!!,*σιγουρα υπαρχουν νεα ταλεντα..και μακαρι να παν μπροστα..,οσο αντεχουν,... μιας και εχει χιλιοειπωθη*..*δεν ειναι μονο το ταλεντο!!!*

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> *καταρχην να συμφωνησο με τον νασσερ..και κατα δευτερον αν και δεν θαθελα να μπω σε ενα τετοιο τρυπακι συζητησης..καθως θεωρο ειναι ασκοπο..ενα παραδειγμα οπως ο κεφαλιανος οπου κυνηγησε σε ηλικια πανω απο τα 35  την καρτα..και μετα τα 40 το OLYMPIA!!!..τωρα ..ποιος ειναι ικανος..και εχει τα προσοντα, την ημερα του αγωνα μονο μπορει να το αποδειξη*!!!!,*σιγουρα υπαρχουν νεα ταλεντα..και μακαρι να παν μπροστα..,οσο αντεχουν,... μιας και εχει χιλιοειπωθη*..*δεν ειναι μονο το ταλεντο!!!*


Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα,συμφωνώ!Μόνο που μιλάμε για τον Κεφαλιανό που είχε πολύ καλές προδιαγραφές και καλό σχήμα κορμιού,χωρίς πολλές αδυναμίες και είχεδείξει από παλιά ις δυνατότητες του!Το θέμα είναι πως οι περισσότεροι αθλητές μεγάλης ηλικίας ΔΕΝ βελτιώνονται και είναι πολύ ασύμμετροι!Μεγάλη μέση,μικρά χέρια κλπ.,δηλαδή σημεία που δεν θα βελτιωθούν στο μέλλον!Καλύτερα να επενδύσουμε σε 2-3 νέους αθλητές με μέλλον και καλή γενετική π.χ Σταυρουλάκης Παντελής και πολλοί άλλοι!

----------


## a.minidis

> Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα,συμφωνώ!Μόνο που μιλάμε για τον Κεφαλιανό που είχε πολύ καλές προδιαγραφές και καλό σχήμα κορμιού,χωρίς πολλές αδυναμίες και είχεδείξει από παλιά ις δυνατότητες του!Το θέμα είναι πως οι περισσότεροι αθλητές μεγάλης ηλικίας ΔΕΝ βελτιώνονται και είναι πολύ ασύμμετροι!Μεγάλη μέση,μικρά χέρια κλπ.,δηλαδή σημεία που δεν θα βελτιωθούν στο μέλλον!Καλύτερα να επενδύσουμε σε 2-3 νέους αθλητές με μέλλον και καλή γενετική π.χ Σταυρουλάκης Παντελής και πολλοί άλλοι!


_αγαπητε Μενιο..θα το ξαναπω ,και θα ειναι και η τελευτεα φορα..για μενα..καθως ειναι και η προσωπικη μου αποψη..ΚΑΝΕΙς ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ να προδικαζει,και να βαζει ΟΡΙΑ.!!ειπαμε..οποιος ειναι ικανος..την ημερα ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ..και το ποσο θα συνεχιση η οχι, ειναι δικαιομα του καθενος,   μιας και κανεις δεν μπορει να ζηση απο αυτο ως μεσω διαβιωσης..εκτος εξαιρεσεων_* Δηλαδη αν καποιος απο αυτους που αναφερεις...αν ειναι οπως λες..  δεν πρεπει να ασχοληται κανεις, μιας και υπαρχουν καλητεροι!!!  ,ομως αν κερδιση ενα μεγαλο αγωνα?? ,και υποθετο   αναφερεσαι   στο gran pri  ,τι πρεπει να γινει?  να πεις ''ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΟΝΕΣΕ.??.η..ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ""ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ  ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ  ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*  ,ο_  οποιος  προσφερε ...ξοδεψε .στερηθηκε...θυσιασε..ταπεινωθηκε..ρισκαρε την υγεια του πολλες φορες..για το χωρο που λατρεψε!!!??..και εγινε Η ΑΤΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ??? και μεσω αυτων  σημερα εχουν αλαξει κατα πολυ οι συνθηκες αντιμετωπισης στο ΒΒ..Ας ειμασται λιγο πιο ""προσεκτικη''γενικος στο τι λεμε..και οποιος ειναι ικανος..μονο ο ΙΔΙΟς το ξερει!!και καλη τυχη σε οσους κυνηγησουν το ''ΟΝΕΙΡΟ'' τους...οποιο και να ειναι αυτο ...ΝΕΟΥς..ΚΑΙ.....ΓΕΡΟΥς..._

----------


## Polyneikos

> Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα,συμφωνώ!Μόνο που μιλάμε για τον Κεφαλιανό που είχε πολύ καλές προδιαγραφές και καλό σχήμα κορμιού,χωρίς πολλές αδυναμίες και είχεδείξει από παλιά ις δυνατότητες του!Το θέμα είναι πως οι περισσότεροι αθλητές μεγάλης ηλικίας ΔΕΝ βελτιώνονται και είναι πολύ ασύμμετροι!Μεγάλη μέση,μικρά χέρια κλπ.,δηλαδή σημεία που δεν θα βελτιωθούν στο μέλλον!Καλύτερα να επενδύσουμε σε 2-3 νέους αθλητές με μέλλον και καλή γενετική π.χ Σταυρουλάκης Παντελής και πολλοί άλλοι!


Με το αν και με το θα δεν μπορουν να δοθουν καρτες, ετσι απλα,ταπεινη μου αποψη...Εκτος αν γινουν συμβολαια -προσυμφωνα μεταξυ ομοσπονδίας και αθλητη που θα δενουν και τις 2 πλευρες,ετσι ωστε να εξασφαλιστει καποια συνεχεια με καποιες "υποχρεωτικες" εμφανίσεις...Σεναριο μακρινο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα...
Υπάρχουν πρωταθλητες που κατεβαινουν 15-20 χρονια και εχουν 40 αγωνες στην πλάτη τους...Σιγουρα θα βγουν και καινουργιοι αθλητες και με καλύτερα χαρίσματα και προοπτικες,απλα θα πρεπει να το αποδείξουν μεσα από μια σειρα αγωνων..
Ο Κεφαλιανος εφτυσε αίμα για να παίξει ως επαγγελματιας,κερδίζωντας πόσα Παγκοσμιο Ερασιτεχνικα,δεν μιλαμε για τους Ελληνικους αγωνες που απλα καποια στιγμη θα έπρεπε να σταματησει,καθως δεν ειχε αντίπαλο και απείχε αρκετα..
Αυτο που συζητηγαμε με μια παρεα ειναι οι πιο νεοι αθλητες κανουν μια εμφανιση ανα 2-3 χρόνια,εξαφανίζονται και επανέρχονται.Πλεον θελει πολλα λεφτα μια αθλητικη προετοιμασια και οι καιροί ειναι δύσκολοι...
Αλήθεα,από Elite Pro καρτα εχει προχωρήσει καποιος Ευρωπαίος και να γινει επαγγελματίας;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> _αγαπητε Μενιο..θα το ξαναπω ,και θα ειναι και η τελευτεα φορα..για μενα..καθως ειναι και η προσωπικη μου αποψη..ΚΑΝΕΙς ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ να προδικαζει,και να βαζει ΟΡΙΑ.!!ειπαμε..οποιος ειναι ικανος..την ημερα ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ..και το ποσο θα συνεχιση η οχι, ειναι δικαιομα του καθενος,   μιας και κανεις δεν μπορει να ζηση απο αυτο ως μεσω διαβιωσης..εκτος εξαιρεσεων_* Δηλαδη αν καποιος απο αυτους που αναφερεις...αν ειναι οπως λες..  δεν πρεπει να ασχοληται κανεις, μιας και υπαρχουν καλητεροι!!!  ,ομως αν κερδιση ενα μεγαλο αγωνα?? ,και υποθετο   αναφερεσαι   στο gran pri  ,τι πρεπει να γινει?  να πεις ''ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΟΝΕΣΕ.??.η..ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ""ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ  ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ  ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*  ,ο_  οποιος  προσφερε ...ξοδεψε .στερηθηκε...θυσιασε..ταπεινωθηκε..ρισκαρε την υγεια του πολλες φορες..για το χωρο που λατρεψε!!!??..και εγινε Η ΑΤΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ??? και μεσω αυτων  σημερα εχουν αλαξει κατα πολυ οι συνθηκες αντιμετωπισης στο ΒΒ..Ας ειμασται λιγο πιο ""προσεκτικη''γενικος στο τι λεμε..και οποιος ειναι ικανος..μονο ο ΙΔΙΟς το ξερει!!και καλη τυχη σε οσους κυνηγησουν το ''ΟΝΕΙΡΟ'' τους...οποιο και να ειναι αυτο ...ΝΕΟΥς..ΚΑΙ.....ΓΕΡΟΥς..._


Το ολο σκηνικο μου θυμηζει τους  αρχαίους Ρωμαίους που έκτισαν τα μεγάλα αριστουργήματα της αρχιτεκτονικής τους για να βάλουν μέσα άγρια θηρία να παλεύουν....

Παιδια στην Ελλαδα μονο το εφήμερο διαρκεί. Απλα διασκεδαστε το οπως το κανουμε τοσα χρονια !

Τασο βαλε τα "γιορτινα" σου και παμε!

----------


## NASSER

> Αλήθεα,από Elite Pro καρτα εχει προχωρήσει καποιος Ευρωπαίος και να γινει επαγγελματίας;



Ναι Κώστα εχουν βγει Ευρωπαίοι επαγγελματίες αθλητές απο αυτη τη διαδικασία. Αυτος άλλωστε ειναι και ο ρόλος της κάρτας Elite. To ειχε εξηγήσει και ο Καραμανλάκης στη τελευταια συνέντευξη του.

----------


## NASSER

Ο επομενως προσκαλεσμένως στη διοργάνωση!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αυτά είναι  :03. Thumb up: 
Ευχάριστα νέα Νάσσερ! Κράτα μας ενήμερους :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο επομενως προσκαλεσμένως στη διοργάνωση!!!


 
Δυνατο χαρτι ο Paco,muscle freak !! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Αυτά είναι 
> Ευχάριστα νέα Νάσσερ! Κράτα μας ενήμερους





> Δυνατο χαρτι ο Paco,muscle freak !!



Εχει πολλες εκπληξεις αυτη η διοργάνωση, καθως το στοιχημα σε σχεση με πέριση ειναι να ειναι καλύτερη τοσο σαν διοργάνωση οσο και για τα βηματα του αθληματος στη Ελλάδα!
Εχουμε και αλλες εκπλήξεις που πιστευω θα αξιζουν τα συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## NASSER

Να σας δώσω και τους επόμενους GUEST της διοργάνωσης... δεν πιστευω πως δεν θα σας συγκινήσουν...




O Tarek για δεύτερη χρονια θα βρισκεται στη διοργάνωση της IFBB όχι απλα σαν προσκαλεσμένος απο την PhD Hellas Team αλλά σαν αθλητής της PhD Hellas Team καθώς ειναι εξολοκλήρου χορηγός του!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 



O Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!!! Τα λόγια περιττά καθώς γνωρίζουμε το ιστορικό της δυσκολίας αποκτησης της επαγγελματικής κάρτας. Ωστόσο εχουμε κάποια θετικά βήματα για όλους!!! Μπράβο στο Μιχάλη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΒΒΑ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Επιτέλους είναι πιο κοντά στο ονειρο της !!! Τον Νοεμβρη την είδαμε σαν αθλήτρια στο πανελλήνιο κύπελλο. Τώρα θα την δούμε σαν IFBB PRO  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## cardinal

και ποσα ακομα που ακομα δεν λεγοναται! αν συμβουν τα μισα απο αυτα που ακουγονται θα ειναι ενασ αγωνας που θα τον θυμομαστε για χρονια!!! και επισεις θα ειναι ενα καλο και δυναμικο ξεκινημα για να παει μπροστα το αθλημα που αγαπαμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να σας δώσω και τους επόμενους GUEST της διοργάνωσης... δεν πιστευω πως δεν θα σας συγκινήσουν...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!!! Τα λόγια περιττά καθώς γνωρίζουμε το ιστορικό της δυσκολίας αποκτησης της επαγγελματικής κάρτας. Ωστόσο εχουμε κάποια θετικά βήματα για όλους!!! Μπράβο στο Μιχάλη 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε που μας βαζεις στην ροη των προετοιμασιων αυτου του σπουδαίου event!!

2 συντομα σχόλια για τους αθλητες μας και την συμμετοχη τους ως guest posers του αγωνα:





> O Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!!! Τα λόγια περιττά καθώς γνωρίζουμε το ιστορικό της δυσκολίας αποκτησης της επαγγελματικής κάρτας. Ωστόσο εχουμε κάποια θετικά βήματα για όλους!!! Μπράβο στο Μιχάλη


Ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος θα είναι η πρωτη φορα που θα βρεθει σε αγωνα της Ελληνικης Ιfbb,ως επαγγελματίας της IFBB αλλα με αυστραλιανη σημαια ως τωρα.
Ελπίζουμε όλοι οι πιστοι και αγνοί φίλοι του αθλήματος να είναι η πρωτη γεφυρα ετσι ώστε να ξεπεραστει ενα εμπόδιο που ειχε δημιουργηθει από κακες συγκυρίες και ο Μιχαλης να αγωνίζεται ως Ελληνας,πιστευω πως όλες οι πλευρες το επιθυμουν !!





> ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΒΒΑ 
> Επιτέλους είναι πιο κοντά στο ονειρο της !!! Τον Νοεμβρη την είδαμε σαν αθλήτρια στο πανελλήνιο κύπελλο. Τώρα θα την δούμε σαν IFBB PRO


Η Ελενα Καββα με την πορεία της τα τελευταια χρόνια ήταν φανερο ότι δεν την χωρουσαν οι ευρωπαικες σκηνες και λόγω της τασης της Ευρωπης σε πιο light γυναικείς κατηγορίες αλλα και λόγω της θελησης της Ελενας για πιο bbing-hardcore καταστασεις...Ελπίζουμε και θελουμε να έχει μια καλή πορεία στον δρόμο που της ανοίχτηκε.
Ως Ελληνες πιστευω οτι αυτοι οι 2 αθλητες θα ειναι η ατραξιον των guest posers :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Η Ελενα Καββα με την πορεία της τα τελευταια χρόνια ήταν φανερο ότι δεν την χωρουσαν οι ευρωπαικες σκηνες και λόγω της τασης της Ευρωπης σε πιο light γυναικείς κατηγορίες αλλα και λόγω της θελησης της Ελενας για πιο bbing-hardcore καταστασεις...Ελπίζουμε και θελουμε να έχει μια καλή πορεία στον δρόμο που της ανοίχτηκε.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## cardinal

μεγαλη χαρα να εχουμε ολες αυτες τις παρουσιες στην ιδια σκηνη :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Nασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε που μας βαζεις στην ροη των προετοιμασιων αυτου του σπουδαίου event!!
> 
> 2 συντομα σχόλια για τους αθλητες μας και την συμμετοχη τους ως guest posers του αγωνα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος θα είναι η πρωτη φορα που θα βρεθει σε αγωνα της Ελληνικης Ιfbb,ως επαγγελματίας της IFBB αλλα με αυστραλιανη σημαια ως τωρα.
> Ελπίζουμε όλοι οι πιστοι και αγνοί φίλοι του αθλήματος να είναι η πρωτη γεφυρα ετσι ώστε να ξεπεραστει ενα εμπόδιο που ειχε δημιουργηθει από κακες συγκυρίες και ο Μιχαλης να αγωνίζεται ως Ελληνας,πιστευω πως όλες οι πλευρες το επιθυμουν !!
> ...


Κώστα καλή καρδιά να έχουμε όλοι και όλα γίνονται! Εμείς όσο ναναι, με οτι σημαίες και να αγωνίζονται οι αθλητές μας που έχουν Ελληνικό αίμα, θα είμαστε δίπλα τους να τους στηρίζουμε!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## cardinal

να ρωτησω ξερεις να μας πεις ποσες ειναι οι συμετοχες μεχρη τωρα μεχρη πριν απο λιγο  καιρω γνωριζα οτι ηταν γυρο στης 160... ξερεις εαν εγιναν περισοτερες????

----------


## pepeismenos karga

quote:γυρο στης 160... ξερεις εαν εγιναν περισοτερες???? 

  ποσεςς???απο τωρα 160??αυτο πρπει αν ειναι ιστορικο γεγονος...πανελλαδικο ρεκορ...απλα τελεια...

----------


## NASSER

> να ρωτησω ξερεις να μας πεις ποσες ειναι οι συμετοχες μεχρη τωρα μεχρη πριν απο λιγο  καιρω γνωριζα οτι ηταν γυρο στης 160... ξερεις εαν εγιναν περισοτερες????



Ισως υπερβάλλεις λίγο... 160 δεν είναι όλοι οι αθλητές της τελευταίας 5ετιας στην Ελλάδα... 
Ισως να σου είπαν πως θα παρευρεθούν 160 αθλητές μαζί με τους επίσημα προσκαλεσμένους για την διοργάνωση ELITE PRO.

----------


## cardinal

αυτο ακριβος που ειπες ενοουσα

----------


## NASSER

Ανακοίνωση για τις τιμές εισητηρίων της διοργάνωσης

Συνολικα η αιθουσα θα μπορει να φιλοξενήσει 2500 ατομα, δηλαδη θα εχει 2500 καθίσματα. Εκ των οποιων :
500-700 θέσεις VIP στην τιμή των 50 € και για τις δυο μέρες.
2000-1800 θέσεις απλές στην τιμή των 30€ και για τις δυο μέρες.

Oι τιμές για την ολη διοργάνωση περιορίστηκε σε δυο μορφες εισητηρίων και ειναι πολύ καλες για το επίπεδο της διοργάνωσης.

Πολλοι χορηγοι εχουν εκφρασει ενδιαφέρον και θα ειναι παρόν με περιπτερα προσφέροντας δωρα και εκπλήξεις στους επισκέπτες.

Δυνατότητες κρατησης διαμονης σε ξενοδοχεια της πολης θα δωθουν συντομα και επίσης σε καλές τιμές!

Η διοργάνωση θα πραγματοποιηθε στο ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ 16 της HELEXPO Δ.Ε.Θ. που ειναι το μεγαλύτερο της Δ.Ε.Θ. και έχει είσοδο απο την κεντρική πύλη της Δ.Ε.Θ. και προσφέρει δυνατότητα παρκινγκ χωρις καμία χρέωση.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Αν είναι να τοκάνουμε όπως έχουμε μάθει τόσα χρόνια,θα είναι μία απ τα ίδια.Εδώ έχουμε ένα διεθνές Grand Prix που μας έχει αναθέσει η παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία IFBB.Οφείλουμε επομένως να είμαστε όσο καλίτεροι μπορούμε και αυτό θα επιδιώξουμε. Πιστεύω ότιθα είναι λιγότερα τα λάθη και περισσότερα τα καλά έτσι ώστε την επόμενη χρονιά να γίνει κάτι μεγαλύτερο.Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο στόχος μας.Η βελτίωση τόσο των  αθλητών όσο καιτων αγώνων.Καιαυτά τα δύο είναι αλληλένδετα.Οσο για τις κάρτες,4-5 αθλητές από το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα μπορέσουν να τις πάρουν.Και αυτό λόγω του ότι είμαστε διοργανώτρια χώρα.Οσοι αθλητές επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούν στους κατά τόπους Συλλόγους για να εφοδιαστούν με δελτίο αθλητού της ΕΟΣΔ.

----------


## savage

θελω να πιστευω οτι εμεις οι αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουμε το σαββατο στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα,δε θα πληρωσουμε τουλαχιστον και εξτρα εισητηριο για το διημερο.αλλωστε ηδη πληρωνουμε και συμμετοχη απο την τσεπη μας.

----------


## mantus3

> αλλωστε ηδη πληρωνουμε και συμμετοχη απο την τσεπη μας.


Χαχαχαχααχαχαχα

Σόρυ αλλά γελοίο μου ακούγεται...

----------


## Dreiko

> Χαχαχαχααχαχαχα
> 
> Σόρυ αλλά γελοίο μου ακούγεται...


οπως και να ακουγεται...ετσι γινεται στις ομοσπονδιες της ΓΓΑ...και στο τζουντο ισχυει...και στην πυγμαχια και παει λεγοντας...
θελω να πω οτι δικαιο η αδικο...ετσι παει... :08. Toast:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Αν είναι να τοκάνουμε όπως έχουμε μάθει τόσα χρόνια,θα είναι μία απ τα ίδια.Εδώ έχουμε ένα διεθνές Grand Prix που μας έχει αναθέσει η παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία IFBB.Οφείλουμε επομένως να είμαστε όσο καλίτεροι μπορούμε και αυτό θα επιδιώξουμε. Πιστεύω ότιθα είναι λιγότερα τα λάθη και περισσότερα τα καλά έτσι ώστε την επόμενη χρονιά να γίνει κάτι μεγαλύτερο.Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο στόχος μας.Η βελτίωση τόσο των  αθλητών όσο καιτων αγώνων.Καιαυτά τα δύο είναι αλληλένδετα.Οσο για τις κάρτες,4-5 αθλητές από το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα μπορέσουν να τις πάρουν.Και αυτό λόγω του ότι είμαστε διοργανώτρια χώρα.Οσοι αθλητές επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούν στους κατά τόπους Συλλόγους για να εφοδιαστούν με δελτίο αθλητού της ΕΟΣΔ.


Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο και 1000 μπράβο κ. Παπαγεωργίου! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Μακάρι να βοηθήσουν κι άλλοι στη διοργάνωση του αγώνα και επίσης να υπάρξουν ουσιαστικές χορηγίες για να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η διοργάνωση με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο!Πάντα τέτοια να ακούμε και να διαβάζουμε,επιτέλους κάτι έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Με το αν και με το θα δεν μπορουν να δοθουν καρτες, ετσι απλα,ταπεινη μου αποψη...Εκτος αν γινουν συμβολαια -προσυμφωνα μεταξυ ομοσπονδίας και αθλητη που θα δενουν και τις 2 πλευρες,ετσι ωστε να εξασφαλιστει καποια συνεχεια με καποιες "υποχρεωτικες" εμφανίσεις...Σεναριο μακρινο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα...
> Υπάρχουν πρωταθλητες που κατεβαινουν 15-20 χρονια και εχουν 40 αγωνες στην πλάτη τους...Σιγουρα θα βγουν και καινουργιοι αθλητες και με καλύτερα χαρίσματα και προοπτικες,απλα θα πρεπει να το αποδείξουν μεσα από μια σειρα αγωνων..
> Ο Κεφαλιανος εφτυσε αίμα για να παίξει ως επαγγελματιας,κερδίζωντας πόσα Παγκοσμιο Ερασιτεχνικα,δεν μιλαμε για τους Ελληνικους αγωνες που απλα καποια στιγμη θα έπρεπε να σταματησει,καθως δεν ειχε αντίπαλο και απείχε αρκετα..
> Αυτο που συζητηγαμε με μια παρεα ειναι οι πιο νεοι αθλητες κανουν μια εμφανιση ανα 2-3 χρόνια,εξαφανίζονται και επανέρχονται.*Πλεον θελει πολλα λεφτα μια αθλητικη προετοιμασια και οι καιροί ειναι δύσκολοι...*
> Αλήθεα,από Elite Pro καρτα εχει προχωρήσει καποιος Ευρωπαίος και να γινει επαγγελματίας;


*Αυτό* τα λέει όλα!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Oι τιμές για την ολη διοργάνωση περιορίστηκε σε δυο μορφες εισητηρίων και ειναι πολύ καλες για το επίπεδο της διοργάνωσης.


φυσιολογικοτατες αν σκεφτούμε πως είναι για δυο μέρες και για ενα τέτοιου επιπέδου αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Συμφωνώ με Φώτη. Λογικές τιμές για ένα τέτοιο event.

MB

----------


## beefmeup

σουπερ!
αντε περιμενουμε τις τιμες για ξενοδοχεια να κλεισουμε ναουμ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτο το τόπικ να ανακοινωσουμε παράλληλα και το 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 4 Ιουνίου,Σαββατο,την ίδια μερα που θα πραγματοποιηθεί και το *2nd Olympus Grand Prix,* με χρηματικα έπαθλα ,μονο για Ελληνες αθλητες.
Πρωτα θα πραγματοποιηθει το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα και στην συνεχεια το event θα συνεχισει με το *2nd Olympus Grand Prix.*
Φυσικα την επόμενη μερα,Κυριακη,θα ακολουθησει και το *Olympus Elite Pro* *,* για αθλητες ημιεπαγγελματίες,κατόχους της Elite Pro καρτας που δίνονται από την IFBB.
Kαποιοι αθλητες,νικητες του Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος ,θα εχουν την δυνατότητα να αποκτησουν την Εlite Pro Καρτα και να διαγωνιστουν και την επόμενη ημερα πιθανον.
Ο αγωνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ 16 της HELEXPO Δ.Ε.Θ. ,συμφωνα με την τελευταια ενημερωση που εχουμε.




> Ανακοίνωση για τις τιμές εισητηρίων της διοργάνωσης
> 
> Συνολικα η αιθουσα θα μπορει να φιλοξενήσει 2500 ατομα, δηλαδη θα εχει 2500 καθίσματα. Εκ των οποιων :
> 500-700 θέσεις VIP στην τιμή των 50 € και για τις δυο μέρες.
> 2000-1800 θέσεις απλές στην τιμή των 30€ και για τις δυο μέρες.
> 
> Oι τιμές για την ολη διοργάνωση περιορίστηκε σε δυο μορφες εισητηρίων και ειναι πολύ καλες για το επίπεδο της διοργάνωσης.
> 
> Πολλοι χορηγοι εχουν εκφρασει ενδιαφέρον και θα ειναι παρόν με περιπτερα προσφέροντας δωρα και εκπλήξεις στους επισκέπτες.
> ...


Αναμενουμε με ενδιαφερον την συμμετοχη των αθλητων,θα σας ενημερωνουμε για οτιδήποτε νεο αφορα το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα.

----------


## NASSER

> σουπερ!
> αντε περιμενουμε τις τιμες για ξενοδοχεια να κλεισουμε ναουμ!



Μια καλή ιδέα ειναι να κλείσει οποιος επιθυμει να παρευρεθεί και αεροπορικά εισητήρια απο τώρα  :01. Wink: 
Μονο που εδώ δεν μεσολαβούν οι διοργανωτές  :01. Razz: 

Οι αθλητές που επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν μπορούν να απευθύνονται στα εξής τηλέφωνα για πληροφορίες
1.6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη
2.6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο
3.6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη
4.6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη
5.6944311469 Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο
6.6981138747 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη

Ενημερώσεις και θέματα προς συζήτηση πάντα και στο παρόν τοπικ 

Καλή προετοιμασία προς όλους !!!

----------


## LION

> Οι αθλητές που επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν μπορούν να απευθύνονται στα εξής τηλέφωνα για πληροφορίες
> 1.6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη
> 2.6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο
> 3.6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη
> 4.6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη
> 5.6944311469 Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο
> 6.6981138747 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη
> 
> Ενημερώσεις και θέματα προς συζήτηση πάντα και στο παρόν τοπικ 
> ...




Προσθετω στα υπαρχοντα τηλεφωνα και το δικο μου,για πληροφοριες! :03. Thumb up: 


*6944-392760*

----------


## NASSER

> Προσθετω στα υπαρχοντα τηλεφωνα και το δικο μου,για πληροφοριες!
> 
> 
> 6944-392760



Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Χρήστο!!! Και μην χάνεσαι  :01. Wink:  :08. Toast:

----------


## flexakis

Επισης παραθετω και τα δικα μου στοιχεια,για πληροφοριες σχετικα με δελτια αθλητων.
Χανδρούλης 'Ακης :6948083283
θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## NASSER

Tηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας στους υπεύθυνους των συλλόγων

1. 6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη ''προεδρος ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ'' και ''σύλλογος Υγεία και Δύναμη''(Αθήνα)
2. 6944392760 κο Γκολιάς Χρήστος ''σύλλογος Ο ΚΟΥΡΟΣ'' (Αθήνα)
3. 6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο ''συλλογος Ολυμπιον ζευς''(Κατερινη)
4. 6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη ''συλλογος διαπλασης Λαρισας'' (Λαρισα)
5. 6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη ''συλλογος Ειρηνικος παιαν''(Αθηνα)
6. 6944311469 κο Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο ''συλλογος Πολυνικης'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
7. 6981138747 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη ''PhD Hellas'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
8. 6948083283 κο Χανδρούλης Ακης ''συλλογος Aθλος'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
9. 2310743733 κο Ξενοκώστας Χρήστος"σύλλογος Ναρκισσος" Αμπελόκηποι Θεσσαλονίκης

Οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούν οπωσδήποτε για την εξασφάλιση ανανέωσης του δελτίου για συμμετοχή τους. 
Επίσης θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να προμηθεύονται τον νέο τύπο βαφής που ισχύει απο το Νοεμβρη του 2010.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να δώσω και το τηλέφωνοενός νέου Σωματείου που εντάχθηκε φέτος στηνΟμοσπονδία.Είναι ο "ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΟΣ" Αμπελοκήπων Θεσσαλονίκης(ΤΗΛ 2310743733 Κος Ξενοκώστας Χρήστος).Να αναφέρω ότι θα γίνει προσπάθεια έτσι ώστε το Ξενοδοχείο που θα φιλοξενήσει τους αθλητές του GRAND PRIXνα δώσει προσφορά για όσους θέλουν να διανυκτερεύσουν το Σάββατο στην  Θεσσαλονίκη, ώστε να είναι έτσι  σε άμεση επαφή και ναγνωρίσουν από κοντά τους αθλητές.Είμαιστηνδιάθεσή σας  να δεχτώ οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση και υπόδειξη έτσι ώστε να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο επιτυχημένοι οι αγώνες.

----------


## NASSER

Φυσικά δεν θα λείπει και ο αγαπητός Μανώλης!!! Ελπίζουμε να έχω νέα του σύντομα, καθώς και σχόλια από τις μέχρι τώρα εξελίξεις γύρω από την διοργάνωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να υπενθυμίσω σε όσους αθλητές και αθλήτριες που έχουν δελτίο αθλητού και θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα να επικοινωνήσουν με το Σωματείο τους για να πάρουν το δελτίο τους και να περάσουν από ιατρικές εξετάσεις.

----------


## NASSER

Νίκο η βαφή των αθλητών θα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τελευταίο κανονισμό ή θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν κάτι της επιλογής τους?

----------


## LION

NOTE: THE IFBB HAS BANNED ALL TANS THAT CAN BE WIPED OFF. AN OFFICIAL WILL CHECK THE TAN OF ALL ATHLETES BACKSTAGE AND IF THE TAN COMES OFF BY SIMPLY WIPING, THE ATHLETE WILL BE TOLD TO REMOVE THE TAN BEFORE GOING ON STAGE.


Αυτή είναι ανακοίνωση Νάσσερ από τους αγώνες Arnold amateur 2011.

Ισχύει σε όλους τους αγώνες που έχουν σχέση με την I.F.B.B.

Δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται αυθαίρετα κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα,αλλά επιβάλλεται!

----------


## NASSER

> NOTE: THE IFBB HAS BANNED ALL TANS THAT CAN BE WIPED OFF. AN OFFICIAL WILL CHECK THE TAN OF ALL ATHLETES BACKSTAGE AND IF THE TAN COMES OFF BY SIMPLY WIPING, THE ATHLETE WILL BE TOLD TO REMOVE THE TAN BEFORE GOING ON STAGE.
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι ανακοίνωση Νάσσερ από τους αγώνες Arnold amateur 2011.
> 
> Ισχύει σε όλους τους αγώνες που έχουν σχέση με την I.F.B.B.
> 
> Δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται αυθαίρετα κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα,αλλά επιβάλλεται!


Ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο για την διευκρίνηση. Καλό ειναι να λέμε καποιες λεπτομέρειες απο νωρίς, ωστε να μην εκφράζονται παράπονα αργότερα.
Οσο για τη βαφή πιστεύω είναι βασική λεπτομέρεια που πρέπει να προσέχουν οι αθλητές.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Η βαφή έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι δεν ξεβάφει και έτσι απαλλάσσει αφενός τον αθλητή από ταλαιπωρία της τελευταίας στιγμής αλλά και τον διοργανωτή από τον βραχνά των ζημιών. Επιπλέον υπάρχει ομοιομορφία χρώματος στην σκηνή.Τέλος η βαφή φτάνει για 2 τουλάχιστον αγώνες.Από οικονομικής απόψεως η τιμή είναι καθορισμένη στα 60 ευρώ είτε την πάρετε από την Ομοσπονδία είτε από το Σωματείο σας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Η βαφή έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι δεν ξεβάφει και έτσι απαλλάσσει αφενός τον αθλητή από ταλαιπωρία της τελευταίας στιγμής αλλά και τον διοργανωτή από τον βραχνά των ζημιών. Επιπλέον υπάρχει ομοιομορφία χρώματος στην σκηνή.Τέλος η βαφή φτάνει για 2 τουλάχιστον αγώνες.Από οικονομικής απόψεως η τιμή είναι καθορισμένη στα 60 ευρώ είτε την πάρετε από την Ομοσπονδία είτε από το Σωματείο σας.



αυτό πάντα ήταν ένα πρόβλημα για αθλητές διοργανωτές , με χρώματα που βγαίναν και λερώναν τα πάντα μέσα στα αποδυτήρια και καλούς  αθλητές τους χαλούσε την εμφάνηση ενα χρώμα που έβγαινε η δημιουργούσε αποχρώσεις διαφορετικές και χαλούσε την εμφάνηση του αθλητή .

 είναι πολύ καλή αυτη η κίνηση και μια καλή λύση ειδικα για τούς νέους αθλητες που δεν ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιούν τα χρώματα των αγώνων , ώστε να έχουν μια πιο αξιοπρεπή εμφάνηση γιατι το σωστό χρώμα αναδεικνύει καλύτερα το σώμα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efklidis oyst

αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο γιατι παντα υπηρχε θεμα με την βαφη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> αυτό πάντα ήταν ένα πρόβλημα για αθλητές διοργανωτές , με χρώματα που βγαίναν και λερώναν τα πάντα μέσα στα αποδυτήρια και καλούς  αθλητές τους χαλούσε την εμφάνηση ενα χρώμα που έβγαινε η δημιουργούσε αποχρώσεις διαφορετικές και χαλούσε την εμφάνηση του αθλητή .
> 
>  είναι πολύ καλή αυτη η κίνηση και μια καλή λύση ειδικα για τούς νέους αθλητες που δεν ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιούν τα χρώματα των αγώνων , ώστε να έχουν μια πιο αξιοπρεπή εμφάνηση γιατι το σωστό χρώμα αναδεικνύει καλύτερα το σώμα


 Το ξέρεις από προσωπική εμπειρία Ηλία ότι τα αποδυτήρια γίνονται πάντα γης μαδιάμ απ τα χρώματα.Πέρσυ στοΒελλίδειο δώσαμε και αποζημίωση.....Με το νέο χρώμα μπορεί ο αθλητής να βαφτεί από την προηγούμενη μέρα και να έχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Επίσημη ονομασίατου GRAND PRIX

ALEXANDER THE GREAT
ELITE PRO TOUR
I.F.B.B.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επίσημη ονομασίατου GRAND PRIX
> 
> ALEXANDER THE GREAT
> ELITE PRO TOUR
> I.F.B.B.



πραγματικα ωραίος τίτλος , θα το ελληνοποιήσουμε το ββ , δεν είναι τυχαίο που και ο μεγαλύτερος τίτλος λέγετε ολύμπια , απο την αρχαία ελλάδα , εκείνο που με είχε κάνει εντύπωση ήταν στην νεα υόρκη το θέατρο που έγινε το ναιτ οφ τσάμπιον , ήταν διακοσμημένο με ελληνικα αγάλματα , το ελληνικό στοιχείο είναι έντονο στο ββ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> πραγματικα ωραίος τίτλος , θα το ελληνοποιήσουμε το ββ , δεν είναι τυχαίο που και ο μεγαλύτερος τίτλος λέγετε ολύμπια , απο την αρχαία ελλάδα , εκείνο που με είχε κάνει εντύπωση ήταν στην νεα υόρκη το θέατρο που έγινε το ναιτ οφ τσάμπιον , ήταν διακοσμημένο με ελληνικα αγάλματα , το ελληνικό στοιχείο είναι έντονο στο ββ


Alexander the Great και πάσης Ελλάδος!!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Επίσημη ονομασίατου GRAND PRIX
> 
> ALEXANDER THE GREAT
> ELITE PRO TOUR
> I.F.B.B.



Πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο όνομα για τη διοργάνωση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Και να επιξηγήσω οτι το όνομα δεν ειναι εμπνευσμένο απο τους διοργανωτες στην Ελλάδα, αλλά απο την παγκόσμια διεύθυνση της ομοσπονδίας IFBB.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο όνομα για τη διοργάνωση 
> Και να επιξηγήσω οτι το όνομα δεν ειναι εμπνευσμένο απο τους διοργανωτες στην Ελλάδα, αλλά απο την παγκόσμια διεύθυνση της ομοσπονδίας IFBB.


Να σε διορθώσω Nasser ,είναι εισήγηση της Κας Λεβεντέλη,την οποία η IFBB αποδέχτηκε.Σημασία έχει ότι κατoχυρώνουμε μία ονομασία την οποία δεν μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει άλλος σε αγώνα Bodybuilding.(και είναι σημαντικό για την ευαίσθητη περιοχή μας).Αστέρι της Βεργίνας αριστερά Μέγας Αλέξανδρος δεξιά.Η σάρισσα είναι 6 μέτρα και δεν χωράει...

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ALEXANDER THE GREAT :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
                 ELITE PRO TOUR
                       I.F.B.B.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Καλή προετοιμασία Διονύση αν αγωνιστείς.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αστέρι της Βεργίνας αριστερά Μέγας Αλέξανδρος δεξιά.Η σάρισσα είναι 6 μέτρα και δεν χωράει...


Θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε αυτό  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε αυτό 
> 
> ΜΒ


 Θα είστε απ τους πρώτους!

----------


## LION

Nίκο θα κάνεις εμφάνιση και με τον Βουκεφάλα; :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  

Kαλη σκεψη η ονομασια! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Nίκο θα κάνεις εμφάνιση και με τον Βουκεφάλα; 
> 
> Kαλη σκεψη η ονομασια!


Ποιός ξέρει?Ολα είναι πιθανά.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Καλή προετοιμασία Διονύση αν αγωνιστείς.


NIKO,TO 2014 STA +50 YEARS MASTERS :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> NIKO,TO 2014 STA +50 YEARS MASTERS


Μαζί τότε.Περιμένω :01. Sad:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Οπως έχω αναφέρει γίνεται προσπάθει να κλειστεί ξενοδοχείο σε χαμηλή τιμή για όσους δινυκτερεύσουν στην Θεσσαλονίκη.Αυτήν ή το πολύ την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα το ανακοινώσουμε ώστε να μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε απευθείας.

----------


## a.minidis

> Επίσημη ονομασίατου GRAND PRIX
> 
> ALEXANDER THE GREAT
> ELITE PRO TOUR
> I.F.B.B.


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Υπενθυμίζω στους αθλητές και αθλήτριες που θα συμμετέχουν στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα να επικοινωνήσουν με τα Σωματεία ή με την Ομοσπονδία για να τακτοποιήσουν τα αθλητικά δελτία τους.Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου στο 6944311469 ανα πάσα ώρα και στιγμή.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Επίσημη ονομασίατου GRAND PRIX
> 
> ALEXANDER THE GREAT
> ELITE PRO TOUR
> I.F.B.B.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Μπραβο ωραιο ονομα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Σας περιμένουμε όλους....

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να δώσω ορισμένες πληροφορίες όσον αφορά το περίπτερο 16 της HELEXPO όπου θα διεξαχθούν οι αγώνες.Είναι χωρητικότητας 3000 θεατών περίπου.δηλαδή αρκετά μεγαλύτερο απότο Βελλίδειο.Εσωτερικά θα υπάρχει χώρος για καφέ .αναψυκτικά μέχρι και διαιτητικά εδέσματα,εκθεσιακός χώρος,τηλεοπτική κάλυψη.Εξωτερικά θα γίνουν διάφορες εκδηλώσεις πάνω στο θέμα.Να πω επίσης ότι το Alexander the Great Pro θα έχει το πρωι προκριματικά και το απόγευμα τελικά.Περισσότερα για τις ακριβείς ώρες θα ανακοινώσω σύντομα.

----------


## chrisberg

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Μπράβο σε όλους όσους προσπαθούν!!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Μπράβο σε όλους όσους προσπαθούν!!!


 Ευχαριστούμε.Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το θέαμα θα μας εντυπωσιάσει όλους

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Τατελευταία νέα είναι ότι οι συμμετοχές για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτ'αθλημα έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει τις 100 με αρκετούς πάρα πολύ καλούς και γνωστούς αθλητές αλλά και νέους πολλά υποσχόμενους.
Για το Alexander the Great Elite Pro οι συμμετοχές θα είναι καθορισμένες (20 ξένοι και 5 Ελληνες).
Οι guest posers θα είναι 6
1.Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!IFBB Pro Mr Olympia Competitor
2.Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης IFBB Pro
3.Ελενα Καββά IFBB Pro
4.Tarek Elsetouhi IFBB Pro
5.Markos Cachon IFBB Pro
6.Paco Bautista IFBB Pro Mr Olympia Competitor

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Τατελευταία νέα είναι ότι οι συμμετοχές για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτ'αθλημα έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει τις 100 με αρκετούς πάρα πολύ καλούς και γνωστούς αθλητές αλλά και νέους πολλά υποσχόμενους.
> Για το Alexander the Great Elite Pro οι συμμετοχές θα είναι καθορισμένες (20 ξένοι και 5 Ελληνες).Οι guest posers θα είναι 6
> 1.Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!IFBB Pro Mr Olympia Competitor
> 2.Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης IFBB Pro
> 3.Ελενα Καββά IFBB Pro
> 4.Tarek Elsetouhi IFBB Pro
> 5.Markos Cachon IFBB Pro
> 6.Paco Bautista IFBB Pro Mr Olympia Competitor


Ειναι νωρις να μαθουμε τα ονοματα των ελληνων αθλητων?Και των ξενων βεβαια θα ειναι ωραιο να τα ξερουμε (εαν αυτο ειναι δυνατον),αλλα πρωτιστως νομιζω τους περισσοτερους απο μας,μας ενδιαφερουν οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι
Ο Πασχαλης (Τσιωρνοβιτης)θα'ναι παρων και στο Alexander the Great Elite Pro αλλα και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα ?

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ειναι νωρις να μαθουμε τα ονοματα των ελληνων αθλητων?Και των ξενων βεβαια θα ειναι ωραιο να τα ξερουμε (εαν αυτο ειναι δυνατον),αλλα πρωτιστως νομιζω τους περισσοτερους απο μας,μας ενδιαφερουν οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι
> Ο Πασχαλης (Τσιωρνοβιτης)θα'ναι παρων και στο Alexander the Great Elite Pro αλλα και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα ?


 Οι 5 Ελληνες θα επιλεγούν τοΣάββατο 4 Ιουνίου από το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα καθόσον θα πρέπει να είναι σε φόρμα ώστε να μπορέσουν να σταθούν στο Grand Prix.Δεν μπορούμε να  το πούμε δηλαδή από τώρα γιατί μπορεί στο Πανελλήνιο να δούμε αθλητές έκπληξη.Οσο για τους ξένους, θα ανακοινωθούν μόλις θα έχουμε την πλήρη λίστα από την Παγκόσμια Ομοσπονδία IFBB.Και εμείς περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα καταφέρουν οι Ελληνες αθλητές γιατί ο αγώνας θα είναι υψηλού επιπέδου και κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για εμάς.Μακάρι να παν όλοι κάλά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχια στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα αλλα και στα Grand Prix Που ακολουθουν,οι πιο προχωρημενοι κ εμπειροι Ελληνες αθλητες θα εχουν την ευκαρια να δοκιμαστουν σε ενα πιο υψηλο επίπεδο,με Ευρωπαίους αθλητες,ζυγίζωντας τις δυναμεις τους.
Επίσης πιστευω αυτο αποτελει και κινητρο για τους νεότερους αθλητες έτσι ώστε να στοχευουν και σε κατι παραπανω,προετοιμαζομενοι πιο σκληρα,καθε φορα!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Καλη επιτυχια στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα αλλα και στα Grand Prix Που ακολουθουν,οι πιο προχωρημενοι κ εμπειροι Ελληνες αθλητες θα εχουν την ευκαρια να δοκιμαστουν σε ενα πιο υψηλο επίπεδο,με Ευρωπαίους αθλητες,ζυγίζωντας τις δυναμεις τους.
> Επίσης πιστευω αυτο αποτελει και κινητρο για τους νεότερους αθλητες έτσι ώστε να στοχευουν και σε κατι παραπανω,προετοιμαζομενοι πιο σκληρα,καθε φορα!


 Ακριβώς έτσι είναι και εκεί στοχεύουμε.Στην βελτίωση των Ελλήνων αθλητών.(Θα υπάρχουν και μη Ευρωπαίοι)

----------


## Polyneikos

> (Θα υπάρχουν και μη Ευρωπαίοι)


Σωστη η διευκρινηση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να ευχαριστήσουμε για άλλη μία φορά το forum για τηνπροβολή του αγώνα.Περιμένουμε όλους τους ιθύνοντες του Bodybuilding.gr τον Ιούνιο να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Οι 5 Ελληνες θα επιλεγούν τοΣάββατο 4 Ιουνίου από το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα καθόσον θα πρέπει να είναι σε φόρμα ώστε να μπορέσουν να σταθούν στο Grand Prix.Δεν μπορούμε να  το πούμε δηλαδή από τώρα γιατί μπορεί στο Πανελλήνιο να δούμε αθλητές έκπληξη.Οσο για τους ξένους, θα ανακοινωθούν μόλις θα έχουμε την πλήρη λίστα από την Παγκόσμια Ομοσπονδία IFBB.Και εμείς περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα καταφέρουν οι Ελληνες αθλητές γιατί ο αγώνας θα είναι υψηλού επιπέδου και κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για εμάς.Μακάρι να παν όλοι κάλά.


Ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση! :03. Thumb up: 
Καλη δυναμη στους αθλητες που προετοιμαζονται και ακομη περισσοτερο στους διοργανωτες,στους ωμους των οποιων(και στις τσεπες μαλλον) εχει πεσει πολυ μεγαλο βαρος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Και κατι ακομη,οι κριτες του Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος αλλα & του Alexander the Great Elite Pro,θα'ναι οι ιδιοι η οχι?
Και σε καθε περιπτωση η ανακοινωση των ονοματων τους θα γινει τις ημερες των αγωνων η νωριτερα ?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση!
> Καλη δυναμη στους αθλητες που προετοιμαζονται και ακομη περισσοτερο στους διοργανωτες,στους ωμους των οποιων(και στις τσεπες μαλλον) εχει πεσει πολυ μεγαλο βαρος 
> Και κατι ακομη,οι κριτες του Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος αλλα & του Alexander the Great Elite Pro,θα'ναι οι ιδιοι η οχι?
> Και σε καθε περιπτωση η ανακοινωση των ονοματων τους θα γινει τις ημερες των αγωνων η νωριτερα ?
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


οι κριτές του Πανελληνίου θα είναι5 Ελληνεςμετην πιθανότητα να έχουμε συν εναν ή δύο ξένους.Στο Grand Prix οι κριτές θα είναι 9.Επτά ξένοι και δύο Ελληνες διεθνείς κριτές.Ηανακοίνωση των ονομάτων γίνεται την ημέρα του αγώνα γιά ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## makekamthes1990

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Είμαι νεο μέλος και έχω μία ερώτηση για όποιον γνωρίζει:Για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε ερασιτεχνικά με το άθλημα θα μπορέσουμε να αγωνιστούμε (για πρώτη φορά γενικότερα) τον Ιούνιο ή χρειάζεται κάτι ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Tηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας στους υπεύθυνους των συλλόγων
> 
> 1. 6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη ''προεδρος ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ'' και ''σύλλογος Υγεία και Δύναμη''(Αθήνα)
> 2. 6944392760 κο Γκολιάς Χρήστος ''σύλλογος Ο ΚΟΥΡΟΣ'' (Αθήνα)
> 3. 6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο ''συλλογος Ολυμπιον ζευς''(Κατερινη)
> 4. 6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη ''συλλογος διαπλασης Λαρισας'' (Λαρισα)
> 5. 6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη ''συλλογος Ειρηνικος παιαν''(Αθηνα)
> 6. 6944311469 κο Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο ''συλλογος Πολυνικης'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
> 7. 6981138747 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη ''PhD Hellas'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
> ...





> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Είμαι νεο μέλος και έχω μία ερώτηση για όποιον γνωρίζει:Για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε ερασιτεχνικά με το άθλημα θα μπορέσουμε να αγωνιστούμε (για πρώτη φορά γενικότερα) τον Ιούνιο ή χρειάζεται κάτι ?


Θα πρεπει να γραφτεις σε ενα συλλογο της ΕΟΣΔ,αρχικα,πιο πανω σου εχω βαλει τα τηλεφωνα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## makekamthes1990

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Να δώσω ορισμένες πληροφορίες όσον αφορά το περίπτερο 16 της HELEXPO όπου θα διεξαχθούν οι αγώνες.Είναι χωρητικότητας 3000 θεατών περίπου.δηλαδή αρκετά μεγαλύτερο απότο Βελλίδειο.Εσωτερικά θα υπάρχει χώρος για καφέ .αναψυκτικά μέχρι και διαιτητικά εδέσματα,εκθεσιακός χώρος,τηλεοπτική κάλυψη.Εξωτερικά θα γίνουν διάφορες εκδηλώσεις πάνω στο θέμα.Να πω επίσης ότι το Alexander the Great Pro θα έχει το πρωι προκριματικά και το απόγευμα τελικά.Περισσότερα για τις ακριβείς ώρες θα ανακοινώσω σύντομα.


Έτσι μπράβο,τα λόγια είναι περιττά όταν διαβάζει κανείς για τέτοια αθλητικά γεγονότα στο ΒΒing!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ κ. Παπαγεωργίου και σε σας αλλά και σε όλους εκείνους που συμβάλλουν ώστε να γίνει πραγματικότητα αυτό το γεγονός!



> *Ακριβώς έτσι είναι και εκεί στοχεύουμε.Στην βελτίωση των Ελλήνων αθλητών*.(Θα υπάρχουν και μη Ευρωπαίοι)


Άντε να βλέπουμε σιγά σιγά να ανεβαίνουν επίπεδο οι αθλητές μας!Είναι τεράστιες οι προσπάθειες που καταβάλλουν όλοι τους και αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!Μακάρι να δούμε αρκετούς Έλληνες αθλητές στη σκηνή,πολλά υποσχόμενους για το μέλλον!

----------


## LION

> Θα πρεπει να γραφτεις σε ενα συλλογο της ΕΟΣΔ,αρχικα,πιο πανω σου εχω βαλει τα τηλεφωνα.


Δεν είναι αναγκαίο να αλλάξεις το γυμναστήριο σου.
Απλώς χρειάζεται να βγει δελτίο αθλητή και να επικυρωθεί!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Δεν είναι αναγκαίο να αλλάξεις το γυμναστήριο σου.
> Απλώς χρειάζεται να βγει δελτίο αθλητή και να επικυρωθεί!


Να ευχηθούμε στους νέους αθλητές κουράγιο,υπομονή και καλή επιτυχία τον Ιούνιο.

----------


## makekamthes1990

> Δεν είναι αναγκαίο να αλλάξεις το γυμναστήριο σου.
> Απλώς χρειάζεται να βγει δελτίο αθλητή και να επικυρωθεί!


Δηλαδή θα προπονούμαι μόνος μου στο γυμναστήριο που πάω ήδη?Ο σύλλογος τότε εκτός από τη δυνατότητα να κατέβω σε αγώνες τι άλλο κάνει?Εννοώ προπονητικά υπάρχει βοήθεια ή συνεχίζω μόνος με τις όποιες γνώσεις έχω και όπου φτάσω?
Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας κ. Παπαγεωργίου

----------


## LION

> Δηλαδή θα προπονούμαι μόνος μου στο γυμναστήριο που πάω ήδη?Ο σύλλογος τότε εκτός από τη δυνατότητα να κατέβω σε αγώνες τι άλλο κάνει?Εννοώ προπονητικά υπάρχει βοήθεια ή συνεχίζω μόνος με τις όποιες γνώσεις έχω και όπου φτάσω?


Οτι βοήθεια χρειαστείς και την ζητήσεις,βεβαίως και θα την έχεις!
Δεν υποχρεώνεσαι εννοώ,να κάνεις αποκλειστικά προπόνηση εκεί που θα βγάλεις δελτίο.

----------


## makekamthes1990

Επειδή είμαι ακόμα στο ξεκίνημα δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι γίνεται.Έχει σημασία ότι δεν είμαι σε τόσο καλό επίπεδο όσο άλλοι αθλητές ώστε να ασχοληθούν οι άνθρωποι ενός συλλόγου μαζί μου?

----------


## LION

Εαν έχεις εσύ τη διάθεση να μπεις σε προετοιμασία αγώνων και να συμμετέχεις,θα τα μάθεις όλα στην πορεία.
Οι μέρες για τους φετινούς αγώνες όμως πλησιάζουν και θα πρέπει να βιαστείς,για να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο έτοιμος με την σωματική σου κατάσταση, την παρουσίαση και το ποζάρισμα.
Αν βρίσκεσαι Αθήνα πάρε τηλ.(6944-392760)να σου πω λεπτομέρειες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## makekamthes1990

Δυστυχώς είμαι στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## LION

Πάρε τηλ.τότε σε κάποιον από τη Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Δηλαδή θα προπονούμαι μόνος μου στο γυμναστήριο που πάω ήδη?Ο σύλλογος τότε εκτός από τη δυνατότητα να κατέβω σε αγώνες τι άλλο κάνει?Εννοώ προπονητικά υπάρχει βοήθεια ή συνεχίζω μόνος με τις όποιες γνώσεις έχω και όπου φτάσω?
> Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας κ. Παπαγεωργίου


Καλάκάνεις και αναφέρειςτο θέμα προπόνησης.
Το 2006 έγινεη σχολή προπονητών σωματικής διάπλασηςόπου για 1 μήνακαι καθημερινά από τις 9 τοπρωι μέχριτις 5 το απόγευμα κάναμε μαθήματα προπονητικής ,φυσιολογίας,διατροφολογίας,αθλητικής ψυχολογίας,και άλλα καθώς και πρακτικής εξάσκησης.Αυτά συνετέλεσαν στο να βελτιώσουμε απίστευτα και με επιστημονική μέθοδο τις ήδη υπάρχουσες γνώσεις μας πάνω στη σωματική διάπλαση(καθώς οι περισσότεροι υπήρξαμε αθλητές) και έτσι να είμαστε σε θέση να βοηθήσουμεκυρίως τους νέους αθλητές στην προετοιμασίατους για αγώνες.Από την σχολή(της Γ.Γ.Α) αποφοίτησαν19 προπονητές.Ετσι κάθε σωματείο έχει τηνδυνατότητα με τήν εμπειρία και τηνγνώση πλέον αυτών των ανθρώπων να βοηθήσει προπονητικά.Σε όποιο σωματείο κι αν γραφτείς επομένως υπάρχει ο προπονητής για νασε βοηθήσει στην προετοιμασία σου.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Στις 4 και 5 Ιουνίου 2011 θα διεξαχθούν στο περίπτερο 16 της HELEXPO στην Θεσσαλονίκη
το 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και το Alexander the Great IFBBElite Pro.Στους αγώνες αυτούς θα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν μόνον αθλητές και αθλήτριες κάτοχοι αθλητικού δελτίου,οι οποίοι έχουν εξατασθεί σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η Γραμματεία της ΕΟΣΔ δεν θα εκδίδει αθλητικά δελτία κατά την ζύγιση και μέτρηση την ημέρα των αγώνων.Για το Αlexander the Great IFBB Elite Pro μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όσοι αθλητές είναι κάτοχοι κάρτας IFBB Elite Pro που εκδίδει η IFBB μέσω της ΕΟΣΔ.
Οι συμμετοχές των αθλητών κλείνουν μέχρι τις 20 Απριλίου στο σωματείο Πολυνίκης και μέχρι τις 30 Απριλίου στην ΕΟΣΔ.Για τον λόγο αυτό παρακαλούνται οι αθλητές και αθλήτριες να επικοινωνήσουν με το σωματείο για την τακτοποίηση του αθλητικού τους δελτίου.(το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους αθλητές όλων των Σωματείων της ΕΟΣΔ).

----------


## NASSER

Ο κυριος Παπαγεωργιου μας κρατάει ενήμερους για όλες τις εξελίξεις της προετοιμασίας για αυτη τη μεγάλη διοργάνωση, αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω καλά τόσο τον Νίκο (Παπαγεωργίου)όσο και τον Δημητρη (Παπαντώνη) και είμαι σε καθημερινή επαφή μαζί τους, τους αξίζουν απο τωρα τα συγχαρητήρια καθώς τρέχουν αυτη την περιοδο πολλές ώρες της ημέρας, ώστε να γίνουν όλα καθώς πρέπει! Ήδη έχουμε πάρει μια γεύση από την περσινή διοργάνωση...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ο κυριος Παπαγεωργιου μας κρατάει ενήμερους για όλες τις εξελίξεις της προετοιμασίας για αυτη τη μεγάλη διοργάνωση, αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω καλά τόσο τον Νίκο (Παπαγεωργίου)όσο και τον Δημητρη (Παπαντώνη) και είμαι σε καθημερινή επαφή μαζί τους, τους αξίζουν απο τωρα τα συγχαρητήρια καθώς τρέχουν αυτη την περιοδο πολλές ώρες της ημέρας, ώστε να γίνουν όλα καθώς πρέπει! Ήδη έχουμε πάρει μια γεύση από την περσινή διοργάνωση...


Αξίζει τον κόπο Nasser γιτί θα δούμε κάτι καινούργιο και μοναδικό για τα δεδομέναμας.Αδημονούμε και εμείς οι ίδιοι να παρακολουθήσουμε σαν θεατές την ημέρα εκείνη τον αγώνα.Είμαι βέβαιος ότι όλοι θα μείνουν ικανοποιημένοι.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να ενημερώσω ότι για όσους θα διανυκτερεύσουν στηνΘεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει συννενόηση με το ξενοδοχείο Egnatia Palace.Βρίσκεται επί της οδού Εγνατίας και απέχει από την Helexpo 10 λεπτάμε τα πόδια.Διαθέτει πισίνα και η τιμή για το δίκλινο θα είναι 45-50 ευρώ.Απεχει επίσης 15 λεπτά από το επίσημο ξενοδοχείο τουαγώνα που είναι το Mediterranean Palace απέναντι απο την είσοδο του επιβατικού λιμένα.Απο βδομάδα θα δώσω τηλέφωνο ώστε όσοι επιθυμούν να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν απευθείας.

----------


## Φάνης Μ.

ναι...και μερικοι απο εμας οχι μονο ως θεατες!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Τοποθεσία Egnatia Palace
                                     Το Egnatia Palace είναι ένα ξενοδοχείο 4 αστέρων που συνδυάζει  τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός city hotel με τις ανέσεις ενός spa resort.  Βρίσκεται στη συμβολή των οδών Εγνατία και Μητροπολίτου Γενναδίου στο  κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης, σ’ ένα από τα ωραιότερα κτίρια της πόλης με  στυλ art deco της δεκαετίας του ’30.  
Σε απόσταση ανάσας από το ιστορικό κέντρο θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να  επισκεφτείτε τη Ρωμαϊκή Αγορά και το Θέατρο, τα ερείπια των οποίων είναι  ορατά στην πλατεία Δικαστηρίων, το Ρωμαϊκό Λουτρώνα, που σώζεται κοντά  στο βόρειο τμήμα του ναού του Αγ. Δημητρίου πολιούχου της Θεσσαλονίκης,  τη Ροτόντα, περίκεντρο οικοδόμημα των αρχών του 4ου μ.Χ. αι. που  χτίστηκε για Πάνθεο ή Μαυσωλείο του Γαλέριου, το ανακτορικό συγκρότημα  του Γαλέριου, την εκκλησία Αχειροποίητο και τον σταυρικό ναό του Οσίου  Δαβίδ καθολικό της Μονής Λατόμου, αλλά και τα Τείχη που προστάτευαν την  πόλη από τις επιδρομές των βαρβάρων και έζωναν την πόλη από την πλατεία  Δημοκρατίας, στο Επταπύργιο και μέχρι το μεταγενέστερο Λευκό Πύργο.  
Ο πλούτος σε ιστορικά και πολιτιστικά μνημεία είναι πολύ μεγάλος και  μπορείτε να επιβιβαστείτε στην «Πολιτιστική Γραμμή» Νο 50 του Ο.Α.Σ.Θ.,  που ξεκινά από τον Λευκό Πύργο και να περιηγηθείτε για 50 λεπτά στη  διαδρομή «Ιστορία της Θεσσαλονίκης» με στάσεις στα πολυάριθμα ιστορικά  μνημεία, που αποτυπώνουν τη μακραίωνη ιστορία της, από τους αρχαίους,  ελληνιστικούς, ρωμαϊκούς και βυζαντινούς χρόνους μέχρι σήμερα.  
Και επειδή η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι και μία πόλη που σφύζει από ζωή,  αξίζει να την εξερευνήσετε και να πάρετε μία γεύση από τις ταβέρνες, τα  ουζερί, τις καφετέριες και φυσικά τα καταστήματά της. Απολαύσετε τον  καφέ σας και τη βόλτα σας στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης με θέα τον κόλπο  του Θερμαϊκού και τον Λευκό Πύργο.                                                                                                                                                            
*Αποστάσεις*

Ρωμαϊκή Αγορά: 600μ.Εκκλησία Αγ. Σοφίας: 300μ.Εκκλησία Αγ. Δημητρίου: 450μ.Εκκλησία Ροτόντα: 950μ.Εκκλησία Αχειροποίητου: 350μ.Τείχη (Επταπύργιο): 1,7χλμ.Σταθμός ΚΤΕΛ Μακεδονία: 2,5χλμ.Αεροδρόμιο Μακεδονία: 16 χλμ.Σιδηροδρομικός Σταθμός: 2,1χλμ.Λιμάνι: 1,3χλμ.ΔΕΘ: 1,7χλμ.Λευκός Πύργος: 1,2χλμ.Καμάρα: 650μ.Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονία: 900μ.Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο: 750μ.Δημαρχείο: 1,7χλμ.Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο: 1,5χλμ.Βυζαντινό Μουσείο: 1,8χλμ.Ολυμπιακό Μουσείο: 2,5χλμ.Λαογραφικό Μουσείο: 3,5χλμ.

----------


## NASSER

Το  Mediterranean Palace είναι ένα ξενοδοχείο πέντε αστέρων στο κέντρο της  Θεσσαλονίκης, με 111 δωμάτια και 7 σουίτες, όλα προσεκτικά διακοσμημένα  και εξοπλισμένα με σύγχρονες ανέσεις, δίπλα στα παραδοσιακά “Λαδάδικα”  και  με εκπληκτική θέα στον Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο.

Συγκεντρώνει τα  ομορφότερα χαρακτηριστικά της Θεσσαλονίκης, τη ζωντανή κοσμοπολίτικη  ατμόσφαιρα, την εκλεπτυσμένη αίσθηση γαλήνης, την παραδοσιακή ζεστή  φιλοξενία. Η πολυτέλεια και το στυλ σε συνδυασμό με τη στρατηγική του  θέση στην καρδιά του εμπορικού και οικονομικού κέντρου της πόλης κάνουν  το Mediterranean Palace έναν ανεπανάληπτο προορισμό. Δύο μόνο βήματα στο  εσωτερικό του, φτάνουν για να σας συναρπάσουν. Η έμπνευση για την  διακόσμηση του lobby αντλήθηκε από την αριστοκρατική ατμόσφαιρα της  Θεσσαλονίκης του ΄30.





                    Κάθε  δωμάτιο στο Mediterranean Palace έχει σχεδιαστεί για να παρέχει υψηλά  standards άνεσης. Η διακόσμηση, που διακρίνεται από αρχοντιά και λεπτό  γούστο, ο άψογος εξοπλισμός,  που καλύπτει τις ανάγκες κάθε επισκέπτη  και το πολύ προσεγμένο service, ανταποκρίνονται στις απαιτήσεις της  προσιτής πολυτέλειας, που χαρακτηρίζει το Mediterranean Palace Hotel και  αποτελούν εγγύηση για μια αξέχαστη διαμονή. Η ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα του  δωματίου αγκαλιάζει τον επισκέπτη, κάνοντάς τον να αισθάνεται οικειότητα  με τον χώρο. Τα χρώματα που απολαμβάνει κανείς από την θέα του δωματίου  στον Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο, συναρπάζουν.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Αψογη δουλειά Nasser.Νομίζω ότι ήσουν πλέον του δέοντος κατατοπιστικός και σε ευχαριστούμε για όλη την βοήθεια που προσφέρεις.
Εκ παραδρομής και από δικό μου λάθος ανακοίνωσα εσφαλμένη τιμή για το ξενοδοχείο Egnatia Palace.
Σας δίνω τηλέφωνα και τελικές τιμές από τα ξενοδοχεία πού ανήκουν στον όμιλο Egnatia.
1.Αιγαίον (Εγνατίας 16) 50 ευρω το δίκλινο ,τηλ.2310522921.
2.Εγνατία (Αντιγονιδών 22)60 ευρώ το δίκλινο,τηλ.2310530675.
3.Egnatia Palace, 87 ευρώ το δίκλινο,τηλ.2310222900.

----------


## NASSER

Δυο μήνες έχουν μίνει για την μεγάλη αυτη διοργάνωση.
Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές που ήδη τα δίνουν όλα για να κάνουν μια καλή εμφάνιση.
Οι επισκέπτες που σκοπεύουν να διανυκτερευσουν, καλό είναι να ψαχτούν με τη διαμονή τους.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι όσοιαθλητές καιαθλήτριες επιθυμούν νααγωνιστούν,θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν άμεσα με τα αθλητικά σωματεία.Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχών κλείνουν στις 30 Απριλίου.

----------


## NASSER

> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι όσοιαθλητές καιαθλήτριες επιθυμούν νααγωνιστούν,θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν άμεσα με τα αθλητικά σωματεία.Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχών κλείνουν στις 30 Απριλίου.



Εγώ έμαθα μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη.... για μένα ευχάριστη....  :01. Shifty: 
Να την ανακοινώσω???  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Εγώ έμαθα μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη.... για μένα ευχάριστη.... 
> Να την ανακοινώσω???


Φυσικά.Οτι ευχάριστο καλοδεχούμενο,,

----------


## NASSER

> Φυσικά.Οτι ευχάριστο καλοδεχούμενο,,



Ενδέχεται ο χώρος διεξαγωγής της διοργάνωσης να είναι πάλι το _Βελλίδειο_ Συνεδριακό Κέντρο, όπου έγινε το 2010 το πρώτο Olympus Grand Prix και το 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 
Προσωπικά μου αρέσει η σκηνή και η διαμόρφωση της αίθουσας, όπως και ο χώρος στον οποίο μπορούν να προετοιμαστούν οι αθλητές  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ενδέχεται ο χώρος διεξαγωγής της διοργάνωσης να είναι πάλι το _Βελλίδειο_ Συνεδριακό Κέντρο, όπου έγινε το 2010 το πρώτο Olympus Grand Prix και το 23ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 
> Προσωπικά μου αρέσει η σκηνή και η διαμόρφωση της αίθουσας, όπως και ο χώρος στον οποίο μπορούν να προετοιμαστούν οι αθλητές


Δεν ενδέχεται πλέον.Οριστικά ο χώρος διεξαγωγής των αγώνων θα είναι το ΒελλίδειοΣυνεδριακό Κέντρο.Επιπλέον θα υπάρχουν 2 αίθουσες των 300τ.μ.γιά τους αθλητές.Γίναν πολλές προσπάθειες από τηναρχή γιατί το Βελλίδειο ήταν κλεισμένο για άλλη εκδήλωση.Τελικά όλα πήγαν καλά και καταφέραμε να το εξασφαλίσουμε.Νομίζω ότι ο χώρος είναι ο ιδανικός γιά τέτοιου επιπέδου αγώνα.
Επίσης γίνεται προσπάθεια να δοθεί ο χώρος της Helexpo γιά Parking έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρξει ταλαιπωρία γιά τους θεατές.(Επ αυτού θα σας ενημερώσω σύντομα)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η αίθουσα του βελιδιου συνεδριακού κέντρου είναι υποδειγματική και έχουμε εξοικειωθεί με τον χώρο γιατι έχουν ξαναγίνει εκεί αγώνες με τεράστιους χώρους και για αποδυτήρια αλλα και για τους θεατες με εύκολη πρόσβαση και πάρκινκ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι όσοιαθλητές καιαθλήτριες επιθυμούν νααγωνιστούν,θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν άμεσα με τα αθλητικά σωματεία.Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχών κλείνουν στις 30 Απριλίου.


Θα ήταν καλό να διευκρινιστούν οι λόγοι που ένας/μια αθλητής/τρια θα πρέπει να έχουν δελτίο αθλητή και τα διαδικαστικά που πρέπει να γίνουν ωστε να μπορεί να αγωνιστεί.
Σε ποιους τομείς γύρω από τη συμμετοχή ενός αθλητή, τα σωματεία και η ομοσπονδία φέρουν ευθύνη και σε ποια όχι.

Υ.Σ. Αναφερόμαστε στην αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία σωματικής διάπλασης στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Θα ήταν καλό να διευκρινιστούν οι λόγοι που ένας/μια αθλητής/τρια θα πρέπει να έχουν δελτίο αθλητή και τα διαδικαστικά που πρέπει να γίνουν ωστε να μπορεί να αγωνιστεί.
> Σε ποιους τομείς γύρω από τη συμμετοχή ενός αθλητή, τα σωματεία και η ομοσπονδία φέρουν ευθύνη και σε ποια όχι.
> 
> Υ.Σ. Αναφερόμαστε στην αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία σωματικής διάπλασης στην Ελλάδα.


To κύριο και βασικό είναι η υγεία του αθλητή κατά την προετοιμασία αλλά κυρίως κατά την ώρα που αγωνίζεται.Η ευθύνη των Σωματείων και της Ομοσπονδίας στο θέμα αυτό είναι μεγάλη.Απότην άλλη ο αθλητής έχει την υποχρέωση να κάνει τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις έτσι ώστε νσ του δοθεί η έγκριση από Νοσοκομείο ότι είναι ικανός να αγωνιστεί.Οποιαδήποτε άλλη γνωμάτευση από ιδιώτη γιατρό δεν καλύπτει τον αθλητή και την ευθύνη την φέρει το Σωματείο.Καλοί είναι οι αγώνεςτόσο γιά εμάς που τους παρακολουθούμε ,όσο και γιά τους αθλητές που συμμετέχουν.Ωραία είναι όταν παίρνει κάποιος το έπαθλότου και ανταμείβεται γιά τους κόπους του.Πρέπει όμως και καλά το προβλέπει ο νόμος, όποιος αγωνίζεται να είναι ικανός από ιατρική άποψη.Και το θέμα δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στο αθλητικό δελτίο.
Σε πόσους αγώνες έχετε πάει και είδατε να υπάρχει επίσημα γιατρός του αγώνα,ή ασθενοφόρο?Εγώ προσωπικά σε 3.Και αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο γιατί ενώ λέμε ότι αγαπάμε το άθλημα, δεν σκεφτόμαστε καθόλου αυτόύς που κυρίως το εξελίσσουν,δηλαδή τους αθλητές.Εχουμε όμως δεί πάμπολλους αθλητές να παθαίνουν σπασμούς,να λιποθυμούν,να τρέχουν και να μην φτάνουν και δίπλα τους ο κάθε δήθεν ειδήμονας να προσπαθεί με αλάτια,ζάχαρες και άλλα μαντζούνια να τον συνεφέρει.
Γιά όλους αυτούς τους λόγους και απαραίτητη είναι η ιατρική εξέταση αλλά περισσότερο ο γιατρός και το ασθενοφόρο την στιγμή του αγώνα.Εναν ορό ρε παιδιά,ποιός θα τον βάλει?ο γκουρού??????

----------


## mantus3

πολύ σωστό το όλο σκεπτικό. Έτσι και αλλιώς σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες των άλλων αθλημάτων συμβαίνει αυτό, αναγνωρισμένες και μη…

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> πολύ σωστό το όλο σκεπτικό. Έτσι και αλλιώς σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες των άλλων αθλημάτων συμβαίνει αυτό, αναγνωρισμένες και μη…


Γι αυτό λοιπόν ας κοιτάξουμε να είμαστε εμείς καλύτεροι απ τους άλλους.
Γιά τους αγώνες τώρα,υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχουμε έναν ακόμη guest υψηλού βεληνεκούς. Ολα πηγαίνουν κατ ευχήν και πρώτα ο Θεός θα το ευχαριστηθούμε όλοι.

----------


## Muscleboss

Με όλο το σεβασμό προς τους άλλους διοργανωτές και αγώνες (αγώνες σε εισαγωγικά ή χωρίς), η διοργάνωση της Θεσσαλονίκης φαίνεται οτι είναι 1 αν όχι 2 επίπεδα πάνω από οτιδήποτε άλλο παρακολουθησουμε φέτος το καλοκαίρι.  :03. Clap: 
Μένει να δούμε αν οι συμμετοχές και το επίπεδο του αγώνα συμβαδίζουν με τη διοργάνωση και τους guest. 

Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα; Μακάρι...

Προσωπικά αν μου λέγανε πριν 2+ χρονια οτι οι αγώνες της IFBB θα είχαν αυτη την εξέλιξη, θα είχα έντονες αμφιβολίες...

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Με όλο το σεβασμό προς τους άλλους διοργανωτές και αγώνες (αγώνες σε εισαγωγικά ή χωρίς), η διοργάνωση της Θεσσαλονίκης φαίνεται οτι είναι 1 αν όχι 2 επίπεδα πάνω από οτιδήποτε άλλο παρακολουθησουμε φέτος το καλοκαίρι. 
> Μένει να δούμε αν οι συμμετοχές και το επίπεδο του αγώνα συμβαδίζουν με τη διοργάνωση και τους guest. 
> 
> Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα; Μακάρι...
> 
> Προσωπικά αν μου λέγανε πριν 2+ χρονια οτι οι αγώνες της IFBB θα είχαν αυτη την εξέλιξη, θα είχα έντονες αμφιβολίες...


 Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι έτσι όπως τα λες ,μιας και το Σάββατο 4/6 θα επιλεγούνοιαθλητές που θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στοAlexander the Great,και αυτό θα είναι έναεπιπλέον κίνητρο ώστε να είναι οι αθληυές σε καλή φόρμα.
Οσο για τους Guests...Ο Ρόνι Ρόκελ θα είναι ένας ακόμα...

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ο Ρόνι Ρόκελ θα είναι ένας ακόμα...


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Αυτο είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ Guest...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Αυτο είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ Guest... 
> 
> MB


Θα τον συναντήσουμε αυτη τηνεβδομάδα για τις λεπτομέρειες...
Είναι πραγματικά ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ!!!!

----------


## grego

Μεγαλοι κ ικανοι ανθρωποι δημιουργουν σημαντικες στιγμες για το αθλημα μας!!
συνχαρητηρια κυριοι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα είναι σπουδαία είδηση και ο καθένας θα το επιθυμούσε να δεί λαιβ αθλητες επιπέδου ρόκελ που για μένα είναι απο τούς αγαπημένους μου  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

O Rockel ειναι φανταστικος αθλητης,μεγαλη επιτυχια να ερχονται τετοιοι αθλητες στους αγωνες μας! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να πω ότι η επαφή με τον Ροκελ έγινε πριν από μήνες από τον κο Παπαντώνη και πριν 1 εβδομάδα επικοινώνησε ο ίδιος εκδηλώνοντας ενδιαφέρον να έρθει.
Θα τον συναντήσουμε στην FIBO όπως και τον πρόεδρο της IFBB κο Rafael Santonja γιά να συζητήσουμε τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες.
Η προετοιμασία πλησιάζει στο τέλος της και προσπαθούμε να καλύψουμε τα πάντα ώστε να απολαύσουμε έναναγώνα αντάξιο των μεγάλων Grand Prix του εξωτερικού με στόχο πάντα γιά κάτι μεγαλύτερο του χρόνου.Η IFBB μας ζητά να προετοιμάσουμε και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια.
Θα σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα.
Στο χώρο προθέρμανσης των αθλητών δεν θα επιτρέπεται να μπει κανένας πλην των αθλητών των διοργανωτών  ενός επισήμου της Ομοσπονδίας και του Γιατρού.Ούτε φίλοι ούτε σύζυγοι ούτε παρατρεχάμενοι.Ετσι εξασφαλίζεται η ηρεμία του αθλητή και αποφεύγονται οι εντάσεις.
Γιά τους Ελληνες αθλητές τώρα,αυτοί που θα επιλεγούν θα πρέπει να "στέκοναι" σε έναν τέτοιο αγώνα άρα να είναι τουλάχιστον πλήρεις στα σημεία και στην ποιότητα αν όχι στο μέγεθος.
Εύχομαι να παν όλα καλά (η ευθύνη μας είναι μεγάλη) και περιμένω τα μέλη του Forum να γνωριστούμε από κοντά,να ακούσουμε κριτικές και προτάσεις.Ευχαριστώ γιά άλλη μιά φορά

----------


## NASSER

Και εμείς ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για την πλήρη ενημέρωση και για την τοποθέτηση σου σε συζητήσεις που δίνουν στον αναγνώστη να κατανοήσει πως το bodybuilding αγωνιστικά, δεν ειναι ένα μόνο show αλλά και άθλημα και έτσι θα πρέπει να προωθείται!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

DIMITRI,NIKO KEEP WALKING   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Και εμείς ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για την πλήρη ενημέρωση και για την τοποθέτηση σου σε συζητήσεις που δίνουν στον αναγνώστη να κατανοήσει πως το bodybuilding αγωνιστικά, δεν ειναι ένα μόνο show αλλά και άθλημα και έτσι θα πρέπει να προωθείται!


 Το βλέπω κυρίως σαν άθλημα γιατί άθλημα είναι(δευτερευόντως είναι show όπως και όλα τα αθλήματα).Γι αυτό και το παραλληλίζω συχνά με άλλα αθλήματα.
 Ετσι πρέπει να το προωθούμε,σαν άθλημα,γιά να έχει την θέση που του αξίζει δίπλα στα υπόλοιπα.
 Αν στις δύσκολες στιγμές κρυβόμαστε ή βάζουμε μπροστά τις γυναίκες μας,τότε τι σόι δυναμικό άθλημα είμαστε?Καλύτερα να πάμε να πιούμε καμιά τσικουδιά γιά να νιώσουμε άντρες.

----------


## LION



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε χρήστο  είναι τρελός ο γερμανός  :02. Shock: πολυ καλη φόρμα σκληρός σαν κάβουρας ο ρονυ και άψογος σε όλους τούς τομείς , συμμετρία , γράμμωση , ποιότητα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## cardinal

εγω θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανοτες αλλα και στουσ χορηγους του αγωνα για αυτο το μεγαλο γεγονος και εδω κολαει αυτο που λενε περσυ καλα φετος καλητερα και του χρονου τελεια.

----------


## oni

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τί παίζεται με τα ωράρια των αγώνων Σάββατο και Κυριακής γιατί είμαι από Κρήτη και θα 'θελα να δω αν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω και γω!Επίσης τί παροχές έχουμε οι τις μακρινής επαρχίας?Εισητήρια εμπέριέχονται μέσα σ'αυτές?Καθότι κρίση μεγάλη και τα χρήματα τις προετοιμασίας πολλά!!

----------


## LION

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τί παίζεται με τα ωράρια των αγώνων Σάββατο και Κυριακής γιατί είμαι από Κρήτη και θα 'θελα να δω αν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω και γω!Επίσης τί παροχές έχουμε οι τις μακρινής επαρχίας?Εισητήρια εμπέριέχονται μέσα σ'αυτές?Καθότι κρίση μεγάλη και τα χρήματα τις προετοιμασίας πολλά!!



Για να λάβεις μέρος στους αγώνες,πρέπει να έχεις δελτίο αθλητή και να δηλωθεί η συμμετοχή σου.Γι αυτό επικοινώνησε άμεσα,αν σε ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά,με κάποιον απο τα τηλέφωνα που έχουν δωθεί παραπάνω και θα ενημερωθείς σχετικά.
Τα ωράρια των αγώνων θα ανακοινωθούν,όταν συμπληρωθούν οι συμμετοχές των αθλητών,που είναι μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ



----------


## Polyneikos

H αφίσσα ειναι φοβερη!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
(Την περιμενουμε προσεχως και σε αυτουσια ψηφιακη μορφη) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> H αφίσσα ειναι φοβερη!! 
> (Την περιμενουμε προσεχως και σε αυτουσια ψηφιακη μορφη)


 Την έβγαλα μόλις τυπώθηκε με το κινητό.(Είμαικαι λίγο άσχετος).Θα το επιμεληθεί ο Nasser.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να πω ότι σε κατ ιδίαν συζήτηση με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλλιανό μου είπε ότι τον Ιούνιο θα είναι σε αγωνιστική φόρμα ,όπως και οι περισσότεροι guests.Συγχαρητήρια στον Μιχάλη για την καταπληκτική του εμφάνηση στην FIBO και στην Ελενα Καββά γιατί έδειξε ότι μπορεί να σταθεί δίπλα σε καταξιωμένες αθλήτριες και να διεκδικήσει στο μέλλον θέσεις.
Τους περιμένουμε τον Ιούνιο να τους απολαύσουμε επί σκηνής.Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι!!!!!

----------


## NASSER

Και εμεις Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε που μας ενημέρωνες άμεσα απο το χώρο διεξαγωγής του αγώνα στη FIBO.
Τον Ιούνιο θα είμαστε Θεσσαλονίκη να τους απολαύσουμε από κοντά!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους ,πιστεύοντες ,νηστεύοντες και μη.

----------


## makekamthes1990

Χριστός ανέστη σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά..!
Μπορεί κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει για το πότε και πώς θα μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε εισιτήρια για τη διοργάνωση?

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Χριστός ανέστη σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά..!
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει για το πότε και πώς θα μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε εισιτήρια για τη διοργάνωση?


Τα είσητήρια έχουν εκδοθεί και μπορείτε να τα προμηθευτείτε από.
1.Την ΕΟΣΔ τηλ.2108622706 , 69722144259 (κος Λεβεντέλης Ιορδάνης)
2.Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ τηλ.6944311469 (Παπαγεωργίου Νίκος)
3.PhD Hellas Team τηλ.6981138747 (κος Παπαντώνης Δημήτρης)

Στο σημείο αυτό να ευχαριστήσω όσους έχουν βοηθήσει ,ο καθένας με τοντρόπο του,στην πραγματοποίηση των αγώνων.
Την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης (Τον Πρόεδρο κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη και την Γεν.Γραμματέα κα Λεβεντέλη Ιωαννίδου Δέσποινα).
Την εταιρία PhD Hellas Team (Τον κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη και την κα Παπαντώνη Μαρία).
Ολους τους χορηγούς.
Τον κο Καραμανλάκη Μανώλη.
Τον κο Λαζαρίδη Αλκη.
Ολους όσους ξέχασα(και πρέπει να είναι αρκετοί).
Τους ευχαριστούμε και είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι θα παρακολουθήσουμε ένα μοναδικό θέαμα!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Αλλο ένα ξενοδοχείο μας έκανε την προσφορά του .Είναι το Capsis Hotel 5 αστέρων και οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν.
Πρωινό σε πλούσιο μπουφέ Αμερικάνικου τύπου.
Γυμναστήριο
Πισίνα
Σάουνα
Wi-fi
55 ευρώ το μονόκλινο
60 ευρώ το δίκλινο
70 ευρώ το τρίκλινο.
Οσοι επιθυμούν μπορούν να επικοινωνούν απ ευθείας ,αναφέροντας ότι είναι για το 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Σωματικής Διάπλασης και να κάνουν την κράτησή τους.
Το Capsis Hotel βρίσκεται στην πλατεία Βαρδαρίου επι της Εγνατίας σε ένα απ τα πιό ιστορικά και γνωστά σημεία της πόλης. 
Τηλ.2310596800.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

κ.Παπαγεωργίου ψάξτε για προσφορές φτηνότερα ξενοδοχεία χαμηλότερης κατηγορίας μιας και οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες.
Καλά τα Αιγαίον, Εγνατία Παλλάς, Μεντιτεράνιαν Παλλάς αλλά πολύς κόσμος θα σκεφτεί το κόστος.
Ήδη σε επικοινωνία με γνωστούς μου, κάποιοι δήλωσαν πως θα έρθουν μόνο τη 2η μέρα για να γλυτώσουν τα έξοδα διαμονής.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Πιστευω πως το πραγματικο (οικονομικο) προβλημα που υπαρχει,ειναι ευρυτερο στις μερες μας δυστυχως.Δεν ειναι οι τιμες των ξενοδοχειων,που εχουν αναφερθει ως προτεινομενα,αυτες οι οποιες δημιουργουν αυτον τον ανασταλτικο παραγοντα,της μη επισκεψης καποιων φιλων.Το λεω αυτο,διοτι η αναφορα γινεται για τις τιμες των ξενοδοχειων.Το Αιγαιον π.χ.(το οποιο αναφερεται και ως προταση),εχει τιμη δικλινου 50 ευρω.Οποιος φιλος θελει να ερθει (απο αλλη περιοχη,πολη),για το διημερο των αγωνων,πιστευω πως αυτο το μικρο,η μεγαλο ταξιδι που θα κανει,δεν θα το κανει μονος του!Πιστευω  πως 2 ατομα (ζευγαρι,φιλοι κ.λ.π.) ειναι το συνηθες για κατι τετοιο!
Αρα 50 ευρω δια 2 =25 ευρω το ατομο! :01. Mr. Green: 
Οταν λεμε καλυτερη τιμη,εγω θα πω εστω οτι βρισκουν οι διοργανωτες καπως καλυτερη τιμη (βεβαια αναλογων παροχων).Δεν πιστευω να βρεθει (υποθετικα παντα) καλυτερη τιμη απο 40 ευρω το δικλινο.
Δηλ. 40 ευρω δια 2=20 ευρω!Αρα το ατομο απο την τιμη του ξενοδοχειου δεν θα μπορεσει να κερδισει ( να εξοικονομισει) παρα μονο 5 ευρω!
Κατανοω οπως και καθε σοφρων ανθρωπος στην Ελλαδα,την οικονομικη δυστυχια στην οποια εχουμε ολοι περιελθει.
Ο ανασταλτικος παραγοντας να μην ερθει καποιος να παρακολουθησει για 2 μερες τους αγωνες στη Θεσσαλονικη,πιστευω ειναι αλλος,απο αυτον της τιμης των ξενοδοχειων!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για τα συγκεκρημένα ξενοδοχεία στην θεσσαλονίκη οι τιμές είναι πάρα πολυ καλές όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω συγκλίνουν με τιμές πολυ φτηνών ξενοδοχείων που δύσκολα να βρεθούν κάτω απο 40 ευρώ αυτη την περίοδο , απλά επειδη οι καιροι είναι δύσκολοι συνυπολογίζονται όλα τα έξοδα ακόμη και μετακίνησης διατροφής κτλ, αλλα αν το δούμε σαν μια ωραία εκδρομή όπως πηγαίνουμε να δούμε την ομάδα μας και θα περάσουμε καλά , τότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αξίζει .

εγω επειδη έχω μείνει στο καψής αρκετές φορές καμία σχέση αυτες οι τιμές με τις κανονικές παλιότερα 
και είναι πολυ καλό να γίνονται τέτοιες κινήσεις απο διοργανωτές γιατι μετράει για τον επισκέπτη που θα θελήσει να διανυκτερεύσει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kutsup

> εγω επειδη έχω μείνει στο καψής αρκετές φορές καμία σχέση αυτες οι τιμές με τις κανονικές παλιότερα


Πριν 1,5-2 χρόνια ήταν 87€ το μονόκλινο. Τιμή προσφοράς για εταιρία.

----------


## flexakis

Παιδια ποιο φθηνες τιμες δεν παιζει να βρεθουν,ελεος!
Ξερετε ποσο κοστιζει π.χ στο novotel?τα διπλασια.Νομιζω οτι οι διοργανωτες εχουν κανει οτι ειναι ανθρωπινως δυνατο για αυτες τις τιμες.
Οποιος αδυνατει να πληρωσει μπορει να το κανει αυθημερον,το εχω κανει απειρες φορες,αρκει να αγαπας το αθλημα.
Εχουμε νοικιασει μαζι με τον Παπαγεωργιου απο ενα  9θεσιο βαν,ξεκιναμε στις 6.00πμ απο θεσσαλονικη και παμε Ελευσινα,εγινε ο αγωνας και απο εκει στις 11.00 το βραδυ επιστροφη,φτασαμε στις 4.00 πισω και επερεπε να παραδωσουμε στις 8.00 το πρωι το βαν.
Καταλαβαινετε οτι ολα ειναι εφικτα αρκει να το θες.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Γνωρίζω ότι οι καιροί είναι πολύ δύσκολοι οικονομικά και όλα τα επακόλουθα.
Το Capsis είναι ξενοδοχείο 5 αστέρων και η τιμή που μας δόθηκε είναι τιμή πολυ πιό χαμηλής κατηγορίας(η κανονική τιμή του δίκλινου είναι 165 ευρώ),
Οπως αναφέρθηκε το να πάρουμε προσφορά από ξενοδοχείο χαμηλότερης κατηγορίας μας φέρνει σχεδόν στην ίδια τιμή (γύρω στα 50 ευρώ).Τον Ιούνιο λόγω σαιζόν και οι τιμές είναι ψηλότερες και η διαθεσιμότητα μικρή.
Μπορούμε να βρούμε και με 40 αλλά δεν θα αλλά καλύτερα να απολαύσεις έναν ύπνο και ένα ωραίο και πλούσιο πρωινό,παρά να γλιτώσεις 5-10 ευρώ (που θα τα δώσεις ούτως η άλλως γιά να φάς καλύτερα ,οπότε πάλι ερχόμαστε στα ίδια ίσως και περισσότερα) ?
 ΤΟ ΤΕΡΠΝΟΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΩΦΕΛΙΜΟΥ.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Τα τελευταία νέαείναι ότι η πολύ καλή αίθουσα του Βελλιδείου θα διαμορφωθεί βάσει προδιαγραφών διεθνούς επαγγελματικού αγώνα σε όλα τα επίπεδα και επιπλέον να έχει και ο πιό απομακρυσμένος από την σκηνή θεατής κοντινάπλάνα και zoom....

----------


## NASSER

> Τα τελευταία νέα είναι ότι η πολύ καλή αίθουσα του Βελλιδείου θα διαμορφωθεί βάσει προδιαγραφών διεθνούς επαγγελματικού αγώνα σε όλα τα επίπεδα και επιπλέον να έχει και ο πιό απομακρυσμένος από την σκηνή θεατής κοντινά πλάνα και zoom....


Πολύ σωστές κινήσεις !!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Πολύ σωστές κινήσεις !!!


Οι σωστές κινήσεις δεν θα σταματήσουν μέχρι να πετύχουμε το απόλυτο!?......

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Σωστες κινησεις γινονται απο τους διοργανωτες και ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα συνεχισουν για το καλυτερο της 2ημερης διοργανωσης 4-5 Ιουνιου!Εχουμε αναφερθει αρκετοι σ'αυτο (και εγω προσωπικα)και εχουμε δωσει πολλακις συγχαρητηρια!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Σ'αυτο το σημειο θα'θελα να κανω μια αναφορα στους υποψηφιους διαγωνιζομενους...στους ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ!!!Και να πω το εξης: Για να εχει την καλυτερη δυνατη επιτυχια η 2ημερη (τεραστια και πρωτογνωρη για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα) διοργανωση θα πρεπει και οι αθλητες να αναλαβουν το μεριδιο της ευθυνης που τους αναλογει.Οπως δουλευουν σκληρα οι διοργανωτες,ετσι πρεπει και'μεις.Δεν ημαστε λιγοτερο υπευθυνοι για την οποια εκβαση της επιτυχιας ή μη (πραγμα που απευχομαι).Ενας μηνας εμεινε περιπου για να δειξει ο καθενας μας τι μπορεσε να καταφερει σ'ολο αυτο τον καιρο (της προετοιμασιας του)!
Φυσικα και γνωριζω τις δυσκολιες της προετοιμασιας που εχει ενας αθλητης ΒΒ.
+,-, ολοι στα ιδια ειμαστε!
Οπως οι διοργανωτες συνεχιζουν να αγωνιζονται για το καλυτερο,ετσι πρεπει και'μεις!
Η επιτυχια των αγωνων ειναι στα χερια ολων μας,Παραγοντων,Διοργανωτων και Αθλητων!
Και αν κατσουμε να το σκεφτουμε στο stage την βραδια του 24ο Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθληματος IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 4.6.2011 οι αθλητες θα βρισκομαστε.Και κατω στις θεσεις ως θεατες συγγενεις και φιλοι μας θα'ναι,περαν των αλλων.Και την επομενη ημερα στο 2nd Olympus Grand Prix 5.6.2011 στα καθισματα των θεατων + - οι ιδιοι θα'μαστε !
Αρα εχουμε και εμεις πολυ μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθηνης για την εκβαση των αγωνων!
Ας προσπαθησουμε ο καθενας απο την πλευρα του και να ευχηθω κλεινοντας,Υγεια,καλο υπολοιπο προετοιμασιας,κλειστε τ'αυτια σας στις οποιες σειρηνες και παμε δυνατα να τους  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Will71

Ime omogenis apo tin ameriki bodybuilder ,diavazo to site ke mou aresi.Epidi gnorizo oti enas IFBB Pro athlitis bori na emfanizete mono se ekdilosis pou ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB tha ithela na me diafotisete kata poso oi agones stous opious tha emfanistoun IFBB Pro ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Ime omogenis apo tin ameriki bodybuilder ,diavazo to site ke mou aresi.Epidi gnorizo oti enas IFBB Pro athlitis bori na emfanizete mono se ekdilosis pou ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB tha ithela na me diafotisete kata poso oi agones stous opious tha emfanistoun IFBB Pro ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB.


Μην το γραφεις  σε 3 τοπικς ομως!!!!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ime omogenis apo tin ameriki bodybuilder ,diavazo to site ke mou aresi.Epidi gnorizo oti enas IFBB Pro athlitis bori na emfanizete mono se ekdilosis pou ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB tha ithela na me diafotisete kata poso oi agones stous opious tha emfanistoun IFBB Pro ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB.


Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τον τίτλο του αγώνα θα δείς ότι είναι της IFBB.Επίσης αν έχεις γνώση του περιεχομένου ενός συμβολαίου της IFBB με Pro IFBB αθλητή καλό θα ήταν να το ξέρουμε γιά να διαφωτιστούμε εμείς.

----------


## NASSER

Ένας μήνας έμινε απο τη μεγάλη διοργάνωση!!! Σίγουρα θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί !!!
Διοργανωτες και χορηγοι έχουν δωσει τον καλυτερο τους εαυτο για να είναι όλα οσο γινεται  πιο σωστά. 
Σίγουρα έχει δωθεί μεγάλη εμφαση στην άνεση των αθλητών!
Είμαστε όλοι στην αναμονή της μεγάλης μέρας!

----------


## NASSER

Επίσημα κυκλοφορεί αυτή η αφίσα :

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Η ώρα ενός μοναδικού αγώνα πλησιάζει.Ολα είναι έτοιμα και επιπλέον ένα guest  posing με ζευγάρι...

----------


## -beba-

> Η ώρα ενός μοναδικού αγώνα πλησιάζει.Ολα είναι έτοιμα και επιπλέον ένα guest  posing με ζευγάρι...


Δε θα μας πεις?

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Δε θα μας πεις?


Να αφήσουμε και μία έκπληξη?

----------


## -beba-

> Να αφήσουμε και μία έκπληξη?


Ας μείνει έκπληξη τότε..................

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ας μείνει έκπληξη τότε..................


Εντάξει! θα κάνω μερική αποκάλυψη και το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι η κοπέλλα αγωνίζεται στο Ms Fitness Olympia και είναι στο top 10.

----------


## LION

> Εντάξει! θα κάνω μερική αποκάλυψη και το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι η κοπέλλα αγωνίζεται στο Ms Fitness Olympia και είναι στο top 10.


Aστο Νίκο,έχει παρουσιαστεί η αφίσσα στο διαδίκτυο συμπληρωμένη με το ζευγάρι!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Πόσταρέ την εσύ καλύτερα,μια και είσαι από τους βασικούς "ενόχους" αυτής της εμφάνισης στον αγώνα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Aστο Νίκο,έχει παρουσιαστεί η αφίσσα στο διαδίκτυο συμπληρωμένη με το ζευγάρι!!!
> Πόσταρέ την εσύ καλύτερα,μια και είσαι από τους βασικούς "ενόχους" αυτής της εμφάνισης!


Το ξέρω Χρήστο αλλά δεν διαβάζουν όλοι τα πάντα.Τώρα θα αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν.
Δεν πειράζει.
Beba μην ψάξεις αλλού,να είναι έκπληξη γιά σένα....

----------


## NASSER

Όλο εκπλήξεις είναι αυτή η διοργάνωση  :01. Smile: 
Αναμονή γιατί ο χρόνος περνάει γρήγορα! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Οσοι έχετε κλείσει εισητήρια μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε για να τα παραλάβετε.

----------


## NASSER

> Οσοι έχετε κλείσει εισητήρια μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε για να τα παραλάβετε.


Kαι να τους πούμε πως αξίζει η αγορά τους!! H τελευταία αφίσα... δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουμε κι άλλες εκπλήξεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Kαι να τους πούμε πως αξίζει η αγορά τους!! H τελευταία αφίσα... δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουμε κι άλλες εκπλήξεις


Η έκπληξη και το θετικό γιά μένα είναι ότι άνθρωποι που ποτέ δεν περίμενα ότι θα ασχολούνταν με το άθλημα,θα βρίσκονται εκεί.Και είναιθετικό γιατί έτσι το bodybuilding προβάλλεται και μπαίνει σε χώρους πέρα από τα δικά του(η αλήθεια είναι) στενά όρια.
Αυτό είναι ελπιδοφόρο.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Όλο εκπλήξεις είναι αυτή η διοργάνωση 
> Αναμονή γιατί ο χρόνος περνάει γρήγορα! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Απο τις πιο ωραιες ευχες αυτης της περιοδου Nasser ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

'keep working' οπως θα λεγε και ο Διονυσης (Αντωνιαδης)!

----------


## NASSER

> Απο τις πιο ωραιες ευχες αυτης της περιοδου Nasser !
> 
> 'keep working' οπως θα λεγε και ο Διονυσης (Αντωνιαδης)!


Δυστυχώς Δημήτρη τα εύλογα λόγια και τις σωστές κινήσεις φτάσαμε στο σημείο να τις χειροκροτούμε σαν να είναι σπάνια φαινόμενα.
Απο τον περασμένο Μάη-Ιουνιο που τελειωσε η αγωνιστική περίοδος του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα, ακούσαμε και διαβάσαμε πολλές δηλώσεις για κινησεις που θα ανεβάσουν το άθλημα και θα ενώσουν τους αθλητές. Φτάσαμε στο Μάη του 2011 και πάλι βλέπουμε την ίδια εικόνα. Αρκετούς αγώνες και grand prix οπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, με καμία αλλαγή στη νοοτροπία είτε των αθλητών είτε των παραγόντων και ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους.
Ευτυχώς στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχουν ΑΝΤΡΕΣ όπως τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και τον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη που κράτησαν το λόγο τους και προχωράνε μπροστά παρόλες τις δυσκολίες της εποχής  αλλά και των πιο ψηλών στόχων που έθεσαν για φέτος. Εδώ θα πρέπει να ξαναπούμε καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους. Ελπίζω όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος να μπορούν να βοηθήσουν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του.

----------


## m3ssias

> Δυστυχώς Δημήτρη τα εύλογα λόγια και τις σωστές κινήσεις φτάσαμε στο σημείο να τις χειροκροτούμε σαν να είναι σπάνια φαινόμενα.
> Απο τον περασμένο Μάη-Ιουνιο που τελειωσε η αγωνιστική περίοδος του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα, ακούσαμε και διαβάσαμε πολλές δηλώσεις για κινησεις που θα ανεβάσουν το άθλημα και θα ενώσουν τους αθλητές. Φτάσαμε στο Μάη του 2011 και πάλι βλέπουμε την ίδια εικόνα. Αρκετούς αγώνες και grand prix οπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, με καμία αλλαγή στη νοοτροπία είτε των αθλητών είτε των παραγόντων και ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους.
> Ευτυχώς στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχουν ΑΝΤΡΕΣ όπως τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και τον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη που κράτησαν το λόγο τους και προχωράνε μπροστά παρόλες τις δυσκολίες της εποχής  αλλά και των πιο ψηλών στόχων που έθεσαν για φέτος. Εδώ θα πρέπει να ξαναπούμε καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους. Ελπίζω όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος να μπορούν να βοηθήσουν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει αδερφε! συμμετεχοντες και θεατες!
8α βρεθουμε κ απο κοντα :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι νασερ τα μεγάλα και ωραία λόγια εύκολο είναι να τα πεί κανείς γιατί τζάμπα είναι , αλλα εκείνο που μας χαρακτηρίζει είναι η εφαρμογή αυτών που λέμε με πράξεις .

μακάρι και εύχομαι να είναι μια τέλεια οργάνωση σε όλα τα επίπεδα , για το καλό του ββ πάνω απ όλα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους εκείνους που είτε διοργανώνουν είτε βοηθούν με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο στη διοργάνωση των συγκεκριμένων αγώνων του Σαβ/κου 4-5 Ιουνίου!Επιτέλους φαίνεται ότι κάνουμε βήματα προόδου και μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλα και γοργά!

Πείτε μου ειλικρινά ποιός θα φανταζόταν ένα τόσο μεγάλο event,όποιος και να το έλεγε θα γελούσαμε!Τώρα όμως είναι μια πραγματικότητα,μακάρι ίδια και καλύτερη να είναι η συνέχεια!

Και πάλι μπράβο και καλή επιτυχία σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> έτσι είναι νασερ τα μεγάλα και ωραία λόγια εύκολο είναι να τα πεί κανείς γιατί τζάμπα είναι , αλλα εκείνο που μας χαρακτηρίζει είναι η εφαρμογή αυτών που λέμε με πράξεις .
> 
> μακάρι και εύχομαι να είναι μια τέλεια οργάνωση σε όλα τα επίπεδα , για το καλό του ββ πάνω απ όλα


Από άποψη θεάματος και στησίματος θα είναι μοναδικό.
Από άποψη back stage (κάτι που ενδιαφέρει τους αθλητές) θα υπάρχει άνεση χώρου και όλα τα σχετικά ώστε να έχουν την ηρεμία που χρειάζονται. 
Να πω ότι υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον θεατών από το εξωτερικό και αυτό είναι ένας επιπλέον λόγος γιά να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτεροι.

----------


## LION

> *Από άποψη θεάματος και στησίματος θα είναι μοναδικό.*
> Από άποψη back stage (κάτι που ενδιαφέρει τους αθλητές) θα υπάρχει άνεση χώρου και όλα τα σχετικά ώστε να έχουν την ηρεμία που χρειάζονται. 
>   Να πω ότι υπάρχει έντονο *ενδιαφέρον θεατών από το εξωτερικό* και αυτό είναι ένας επιπλέον λόγος γιά να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτεροι.


 Θα έλεγα συμπληρωματικά σε όλους όσους αρέσει το άθλημα και *εντός της Ελλάδας*,να παρευρεθούν στον αγώνα,επειδή τέτοιες διοργανώσεις είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού,από τότε που το γνωρίσαμε! :03. Thumb up: 

Και στον κ. Παπαντώνη και στο Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια προκαταβολικά,για όλο τον κόπο της προετοιμασίας. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Στις μεγάλες προσπάθειες,ανεβαίνει περισσότερο η συναίσθηση της ευθύνης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## flexakis

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε.
Κάτι επίσης εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι οι guest posers θα εμφανιστούν σε αγωνιστική φόρμα,γεγονός που δεν συμβαίνει συχνά.
Μήπως υπάρχει καμμία πρόταση γιά  μουσική επένδυση του "Alexander The Great"?
Κάτι έχω στο μυαλό μου.....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε.
> Κάτι επίσης εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι οι guest posers θα εμφανιστούν σε αγωνιστική φόρμα,γεγονός που δεν συμβαίνει συχνά.
> Μήπως υπάρχει καμμία πρόταση γιά  μουσική επένδυση του "Alexander The Great"?
> Κάτι έχω στο μυαλό μου.....



πολυ καλη η σκέψη σου νίκο , έχεις καλιτεχνική φλέβα τελικα , έχει κάτι ωραία κομματια επικα , αλλα εγω σκεύτηκα κανένα κομμάτι ελληνικό δυνατο στύλ θεοδωράκη , που ενω θα ξεσηκώνει να θυμίζει και ελλάδα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε.
> Κάτι επίσης εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι οι guest posers θα εμφανιστούν σε αγωνιστική φόρμα,γεγονός που δεν συμβαίνει συχνά.
> Μήπως υπάρχει καμμία πρόταση γιά  μουσική επένδυση του "Alexander The Great"?
> Κάτι έχω στο μυαλό μου.....


το soundtrack απο τους 300....(εχει κανα δυο ατμοσφαιρικα ωραια κομματια...) :03. Thumb up: 
η αλλιως η ιδεα του ηλια ειναι πολυ καλη...

edit.αυτα ας πουμε......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και συ dreiko έχεις φαντασία και αισθητικη βλέπω και αυτα ωραία επίκαιρα και εμπορικα κομάτια είναι λόγω της ταινίας αλλα και κάτι σε ελληνικό αν και δεν μου ρχετε κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό καλά θα ήταν  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> και συ dreiko* έχεις φαντασία* και αισθητικη βλέπω και αυτα ωραία επίκαιρα και εμπορικα κομάτια είναι λόγω της ταινίας αλλα και κάτι σε ελληνικό αν και δεν μου ρχετε κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό καλά θα ήταν


αφου το ξερεις..... :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ωραίες ιδέες και τις υιοθετώ.
Αν δεν είχατε και λίγη καλλιτεχνική φλέβα ,δεν θα ήσασταν και bodybuilders.
Υπάρχει και ένακομμάτι που τα λέει όλα (ας μου επιτραπεί το αγγλικό)....
Near to the east
in a part of ancient Greece
In an ancient land called Macedonia
..........
Alexander The Great
His name struck fear into hearts of men.....IRON MAIDEN-Steve Harris(Σαν Ελληνικό μου φαίνεται το όνομα).

----------


## NASSER

> Ωραίες ιδέες και τις υιοθετώ.
> Αν δεν είχατε και λίγη καλλιτεχνική φλέβα ,δεν θα ήσασταν και bodybuilders.
> Υπάρχει και ένακομμάτι που τα λέει όλα (ας μου επιτραπεί το αγγλικό)....
> Near to the east
> in a part of ancient Greece
> In an ancient land called Macedonia
> ..........
> Alexander The Great
> His name struck fear into hearts of men.....IRON MAIDEN-Steve Harris(Σαν Ελληνικό μου φαίνεται το όνομα).


]
Είμαι σίγουρος το έπαιξες στη κιθάρα σου  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ενημέρωση: ο κυριος Παπαγεωργίου έχει ΠΟΛΥ καλλιτεχνική φλέβα, σε όλα μέσα είναι! 
Πως γίνεται να μην πετύχει ότι αναλαμβάνει να πραγματοποιήσει.  :01. Smile:

----------


## LION



----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> 


 Ωραίο Χρήστο.
Ειδικά η εικόνα με την επιγραφή στα Ελληνικά,πρέπει να βγεί "πρώτη μούρη".
Η ονομασία του αγώνα (που υπενθυμίζω ήταν ιδέα της κας Δέσποινας Ιωαννίδου Λεβεντέλη) είναι πολύ εύστοχη γιατί κατοχυρώνεται και δεν μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει άλλος(ονόματα δεν λέμε) αλλά και γιατί προσδίδει μιά αίγλη το όνομα από μόνο του.

----------


## LION

> Ωραίο Χρήστο.
> Ειδικά η εικόνα με την επιγραφή στα Ελληνικά,πρέπει να βγεί "πρώτη μούρη".
> Η ονομασία του αγώνα (που υπενθυμίζω ήταν ιδέα της κας Δέσποινας Ιωαννίδου Λεβεντέλη) είναι πολύ εύστοχη γιατί κατοχυρώνεται και δεν μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει άλλος(ονόματα δεν λέμε) αλλά και γιατί προσδίδει μιά αίγλη το όνομα από μόνο του.


  Eίναι καλό γενικότερα να δείχνουμε ότι ως Ελληνες  δεν ξεχάσαμε την ιστορία μας κι ότι δεν πρόκειται κι ούτε είμαστε διατεθειμένοι  να την ξεχάσουμε, για κανένα λόγο! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

 εντιτ:Πολύ ωραίο και το τραγούδι που επέλεξες ως βασικό κι ας ακολουθήσουν μετά κι επικά για περαιτέρω πόρωση!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Eίναι καλό γενικότερα να δείχνουμε ότι ως Ελληνες  δεν ξεχάσαμε την ιστορία μας κι ότι δεν πρόκειται κι ούτε είμαστε διατεθειμένοι  να την ξεχάσουμε, για κανένα λόγο!
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο και το τραγούδι που επέλεξες ως βασικό κι ας ακολουθήσουν μετά κι επικά για περαιτέρω πόρωση!!!


Οσοι ξεχνάν την ιστορία τους σβήνουν.Μην φτάσουμε στο σημείο να λεγόμαστε Mr Jet Ski  ή ακόμα χειρότερα Ms Vespa.
Το τραγούδι είναι γιά το pose-down.
Την συνολική μουσική επένδυση την κρατάω σαν τελευταία έκπληξη.

----------


## savage

> Από άποψη back stage (κάτι που ενδιαφέρει τους αθλητές) θα υπάρχει άνεση χώρου και όλα τα σχετικά ώστε να έχουν την ηρεμία που χρειάζονται.


κυριε παπαγεωργιου να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το back stage.
θα υπαρχουν και αποδυτηρια να κανουμε ντους ωστε να βγαλουμε τις μπογιες μετα τους αγωνες?

----------


## giannis64

> κυριε παπαγεωργιου να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το back stage.
> θα υπαρχουν και αποδυτηρια να κανουμε ντους ωστε να βγαλουμε τις μπογιες μετα τους αγωνες?


ναι αμε.. θα εχει αι τζακουζι.. 

νικο πλακα κανω αλλα φιλε μου φανηκε καπως και δεν αντεξα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Γιά τσακούζι δεν ξέρω αλλά Γερμανίδες τουρίστριες θα έχει.
Γιά να σοβαρευτώ.Η νέα βαφή έχει επιλεγεί και γι αυτόν τον λόγο.Οτι δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να την βγάλεις μετά αφού δεν λεκιάζει.Γιά να απαντήσω ευθέως στην ερώτηση,το Βελλίδειο δεν διαθέτει ντους.Ολα τα άλλα όπως νερά,πάγκους,χαρτιά,βάρη,μεγάλη άνεση χώρου(σύνολο 400τ.μ.),γιατρό,δεσμεύομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν.(Θα είμαι κι εγώ στα αποδυτήρια γιά να ακούω παράπονα).
Γιά να απαντήσω και σε κάτι άλλο πού ελέχθη, δηλαδή γιατί ππρέπει να έρθει κάποιος στην Θεσσαλονίκη,τι θα δεί παραπάνω απ ότι βλέπει κάθε χρόνο?
Η απάντηση είναι να έρθει,κι αν δεί τα ίδια θα του πληρώσω όλα τα έξοδα(μιας και είναι από μακριά).

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> κυριε παπαγεωργιου να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το back stage.
> θα υπαρχουν και αποδυτηρια να κανουμε ντους ωστε να βγαλουμε τις μπογιες μετα τους αγωνες?


Γεια σου Νικολα λεβεντη !!! :01. Smile: 
Παρα πολυ καλη η απορια σου φιλε και _οσοι_(ευχομαι 4 ιουνιου ολοι οι Αθλητες να το κανουν και επιτελους να πεσουν και οι τιμωριες που ακουμε για μη συμμορφωση) εχουμε χρησιμοποιησει την καινουρια βαφη στο κυπελλο Ελλαδος τον Νοεμβριο στο γηπεδο μπασκετ της Γκραβας,εχουμε καταλαβει πως ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο τις αλλες πρωτον και δευτερον καλο ειναι που επιτελους εχει ξεκινησει μια φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια,να μπει επιτελους και μια ταξη!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αλλα φιλε μου ο χωρος οπου θα διεξαχθει το 24ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα ΕΟΣΔ,ονομαζεται
Βελλιδειο Συνεδριακο Κεντρο.Υψηλου επιπεδου χωρος (το γνωριζω ως Θεσσαλονικιος) και οπως καταλαβαινεις, Συνεδριακο Κεντρο με ντους????
Στη Γκραβα ειχε ντους, καναμε????

Φιλικα παντα και συναθλητικα σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια στην προετοιμασια σου!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Γιά τσακούζι δεν ξέρω αλλά Γερμανίδες τουρίστριες θα έχει.
> Και εμεις οι παντρεμενοι τι θα κανουμε?Θα κραταμε φαναρι? 
> Γιά να σοβαρευτώ.Η νέα βαφή έχει επιλεγεί και γι αυτόν τον λόγο.Οτι δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να την βγάλεις μετά αφού δεν λεκιάζει.Γιά να απαντήσω ευθέως στην ερώτηση,το Βελλίδειο δεν διαθέτει ντους.Ολα τα άλλα όπως νερά,πάγκους,χαρτιά,βάρη,μεγάλη άνεση χώρου(σύνολο 400τ.μ.),γιατρό,δεσμεύομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν.(Θα είμαι κι εγώ στα αποδυτήρια γιά να ακούω παράπονα).
> Συγχαρητηρια κ.Παπαγεωργιου!!!! 
> Δεν εχω λογια!!!
> Γιά να απαντήσω και σε κάτι άλλο πού ελέχθη, δηλαδή γιατί ππρέπει να έρθει κάποιος στην Θεσσαλονίκη,τι θα δεί παραπάνω απ ότι βλέπει κάθε χρόνο?
> Η απάντηση είναι να έρθει,κι αν δεί τα ίδια θα του πληρώσω όλα τα έξοδα(μιας και είναι από μακριά).


Εχω την τυχη να ζω στην ιδια πολη με τον κ.Παπαγεωργιου και τον κ.Παπαντωνη,και πιστεψτε,οι ανθρωποι εχουν ριξει το τρεξιμο της αρκουδας!!!
Τους εχω δει χαρακτηριστικα στον ευρυτερο χωρο του Βελλειδιου να προσπαθουν μεσα σε καταρρακτωδη βροχη και αερα(χωρις ομπρελες),κρατωντας φακελους,να προσπαθουν να ολοκληρωσουν το εργο τους (αντι οπως θα εκανε ο καθενας,να φυγουν)!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Slack `N Track

> εντιτ:Πολύ ωραίο και το τραγούδι που επέλεξες ως βασικό κι ας ακολουθήσουν μετά κι επικά για περαιτέρω πόρωση!!!

----------


## savage

> Στη Γκραβα ειχε ντους, καναμε????


εγω και 2-3 αλλοι καναμε. μακαρι να υπαρξει η δυνατοτητα αυτη και στη θεσ/νικη.

καλη αυτη η μπογια δε λεω,αλλα με τη ζεστη που θα εχει και την ενταση απο τα συνεχη comparison θα γινουμε μουσκεμα στον ιδρωτα και η βαφη θα αρχισει να τρεχει παντου.

ενα ντους θα ηταν χρησιμο.καθε αθλητικη διοργανωση πρεπει να εχει αποδυτηρια με ντους κατ'εμε.

τελος παντων το περιμενα οτι ο χωρος ειναι τετοιος που μαλλον δε θα εχει ντους,αλλα ειπα να κανω μια αποπειρα να ρωτησω.

ελπιζω να ληφθει το αιτημα υποψιν για το μελλον (αν για τωρα ειναι ηδη πολυ αργα)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πάντως στούς περισσότερους αγώνες δεν είχαμε ποτε ντούς αλλα και να είχαν έκανα στο ξενοδοχείο αφού και στο εξωτερικο μετα τούς αγώνες πηγαίναμε για φαγητό και μετα στο ξενοδοχείο , γι αυτο πάντα φροντίζαμε να έχουμε ρούχα που δεν μας ένοιαζε αν θα λερωνόταν , αυτο ίσως να παίζει ρόλο για τον αθλητή που θα ταξιδέψει και έρχετε αυθημερόν , αλλα και πάλι είπαμε η χαρα του αγώνα και της συμμετοχής υπερκαλύπτει το γεγονός αν θα είμασταν για μερικές ώρες ακόμη μπογιαντισμένοι .

απλα το μειονέκτημα είναι πως αν αγκαλιάσουμε καμία κοπέλα , θα την αφήσουμε αποτυπώματα , θα την λερώσουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης επειδη οι χώροι που διεξάγονται οι αγώνες δίνονται για μια διοργάνωση καθε φορα δεν μπορεί να γίνει επέμβαση απο τον διοργανωτή να κάνει τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις , εκτός χώρων όπως κλειστα γυμναστήρια που διαθέτουν , η διάφορα θέατρα που έχουν καμαρίνια και κάποια ντούς .

το να στηθούν λυόμενες ντουσιέρες θα ήταν καταστροφικό και μετα την αίθουσα θα την ξαναβλέπαν οι διοργανωτές απο μακαρόνι 0,02 χιλιοστών , για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι θα γινόταν τσουνάμι μεσα στα αποδυτήρια , εδω βάζουμε ναυλον στα ντουβάρια και πόρτες και πάλι όλα γίνονται εμπριμε , δεν θα ήθελα να φανταστω τι θα γινόταν με αυτοσχέδιες ντουζιέρες , γιατι κανονικές δεν μπορούν να γίνουν ούτε να απαιτήσουν απο τούς υπευθύνους για την κατασκευή τους αφού ο αγώνας θα γίνει μια μέρα και δεν λέει ραβε ξύλωνε

----------


## Slack `N Track

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-VOLT-DC-CAMPI...item35b21f2598



Στο σκαφος μου εχει γραψει πολλες ωρες λειτουργιας.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ηλία να σου στείλω μία βαφή να την δοκιμάσεις.Μετά κάνε όσες αγκαλίτσες θέλεις.Δεν αφήνει αποτυπώματα.Που να τα ξέρει αυτά ο Στρος Καν...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία να σου στείλω μία βαφή να την δοκιμάσεις.Μετά κάνε όσες αγκαλίτσες θέλεις.Δεν αφήνει αποτυπώματα.Που να τα ξέρει αυτά ο Στρος Καν...


μπράβο ρε νίκο αυτό θα πεί εξέληξη , γιατι με τις παλιές άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας παντού στοιχεία άφηναν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Η λίστα με τα ονόματα των ξένων αθλητών που θα συμμετέχουν στο"Alexander The Great" συμπληρώνεται.Είναι φοβεροί αθλητές ,οι περισσότεροι Παγκόσμιοι Πρωταθλητές.
Απ ότι βλέπω θα έχουμε "σφαγείο" επί σκηνής.
Οσο γιά τους guests,μιλάμε για υπερθέαμα.
Να πω επίσης ότι τόσο το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα όσο και το "Alexander The Great" θα βγούν σε DVD.
Το DVD του Πανελληνίου θα είναι έτοιμο και διαθέσιμο την επόμενη κιόλας ημέρα.
Παρακαλούνται οι αθλητές να βρίσκονται στο Βελλίδειο 10.00-11.00 π.μ.  Σάββατο  4-6γιάτην ζύγιση καθ όσον οι συμμετοχές είναι πάρα πολλές(γύρω στις 100).

----------


## LION

*Επίσημη καλεσμένη στο Alexander the Great!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οh my God !!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## LION

> Οh my God !!




 :01. Cool:   :01. Cool:   :01. Cool:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Οh my God !!


Την είδα πριν ένα μήνα στη FIBO επί σκηνής και είναι φοβερή!!!

----------


## savage

να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τις κατηγοριες. με υψος 1,80 μεχρι ποσα κιλα πρεπει να ειναι κανεις για να συμμετασχει στην classic bbing κατηγορια? λογικα μεχρι 84 κιλα??

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και να υπήρχε μια στις 100 περιπτωση να μην έρθει κάποιος τώρα που βάλατε αυτη την κοπέλα δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία , γιατι προιδεάζει για το τι θα δεί ο θεατής  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## LION

> και να υπήρχε μια στις 100 περιπτωση να μην έρθει κάποιος τώρα που βάλατε αυτη την κοπέλα δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία , γιατι προιδεάζει για το τι θα δεί ο θεατής



Nα πω την αμαρτία μου,περίμενα πως και πως το σχόλιό σου για τις φωτο!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Nα πω την αμαρτία μου,περίμενα πως και πως το σχόλιό σου για τις φωτο!!!



ε ρε χρήστο την πάτησα είπα να μην γράψω αλλα δεν κρατήθηκα , αλλα να η εναέρια πόζα της ήταν αντικανονικό χτύπημα κατω απο την μέση και έφαγα την ήτα και το πλεονέκτημα να σε διαψεύσω χάθηκε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## LION

> να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τις κατηγοριες. με υψος 1,80 μεχρι ποσα κιλα πρεπει να ειναι κανεις για να συμμετασχει στην* classic bbing* κατηγορια? λογικα μεχρι 84 κιλα??



Νίκο,κανονικά είναι +6 κιλά 1.75- 1.80m ύψος και +8 κιλά πάνω από 1.80-1.90m,με διεθνή δεδομένα.Αν εφαρμοστεί αυτό,δεν θα υπάρξουν κατηγορίες BB.
Με +3,+4 κιλά maximum για το ύψος σου και λόγω αρκετών συμμετοχών, είσαι σίγουρα σ'αυτήν την κατηγορία.
Kαλή συνέχεια στην προετοιμασία σου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Regiane εν κινήσει...  :02. Shock: 




Μοναδικό το θέαμα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα... 

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> ε ρε χρήστο την πάτησα είπα να μην γράψω αλλα δεν κρατήθηκα , αλλα να η εναέρια πόζα της ήταν αντικανονικό χτύπημα *κατω απο την μέση* και έφαγα την ήτα και το πλεονέκτημα να σε διαψεύσω χάθηκε



Eιδικά κάτω από τη μέση,πολλοί άνδρες παθαίνουν "διάφορα" κοιτώντας τέτοιες εναέριες και επίγειες πόζες!  :01. Wink:   :01. Smile: 


εντιτ:ωραίο βίντεο Πάνο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μόλις πληροφορήθηκα για μια συμμετοχη αθλητη που αν μη τι αλλο,θα κανει αίσθηση στον αγωνα του Πανελληνιου,σε πρωτη φαση,αλλα και στο 2nd Οlympus Grand Prix,αν επιβεβαιωθει η φημη.Aπ 'οτι ξερω,δεν εχει ξαναγωνιστει στην IFBB-EOΣΔ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> Regiane εν κινήσει... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μοναδικό το θέαμα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα... 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

απιστευτη....πραγματικα ζηλευω που δεν θα ειμαι ελλαδα να το δω απο κοντα ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίο βίντεο πάνο μας βάζεις στο κλίμα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: , τι ποιό ωραίο απο το να βλέπουμε τέτοιες παρουσίες στην σκηνή , αθλητικές και αισθησιακές πάνω απ όλα μιας και αναφερόμαστε σε γυναίκες . :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

εντιτ: χρήστο είναι ορολογία του ρίνκ αυτό που είπα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: , αλλα  βλέπω δίνεις προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LION

> εντιτ: χρήστο είναι ορολογία του ρίνκ αυτό που είπα , αλλα  βλέπω δίνεις προσοχή στην λεπτομέρεια



To κατάλαβα Ηλία!Χιούμορ κάνω! :01. Smile: 

Είναι καταπληκτική αθλήτρια πάντως και βρίσκεται στις πρώτες θέσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια στις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις ως pro fitness!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Tελευταία διάκριση η *1η* θέση στο 2011 FIBO,στην κατηγορία γυναικών pro fitness!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να αναφέρω γιάάλλη μιάφοράτους guests
1.Καββά
2.Da Silva
3.Κεφαλλιανός
4.El Sethoui
5.Rockel
6.Bautista
7.Cachon

----------


## savage

> Νίκο,κανονικά είναι +6 κιλά 1.75- 1.80m ύψος και +8 κιλά πάνω από 1.80-1.90m,με διεθνή δεδομένα.Αν εφαρμοστεί αυτό,δεν θα υπάρξουν κατηγορίες BB.
> Με +3,+4 κιλά maximum για το ύψος σου και λόγω αρκετών συμμετοχών, είσαι σίγουρα σ'αυτήν την κατηγορία.
> Kαλή συνέχεια στην προετοιμασία σου.


ευχαριστω πολυ χρηστο. 
πιστευω πως θα ειμαι γυρω στα 82-83 κιλα στη ζυγιση αν κρινω απο τα ως τωρα δεδομενα,οποτε σε αυτη την κατηγορια στοχευω

----------


## Muscleboss

> Να αναφέρω γιάάλλη μιάφοράτους guests
> 1.Καββά
> 2.Da Silva
> 3.Κεφαλλιανός
> 4.El Sethoui
> 5.Rockel
> 6.Bautista
> 7.Cachon


Ευχαριστούμε για την υπενθύμιση Νίκο... απλά είχα την εντύπωση οτι θα πόζαρε και ο Καραμανλάκης μιας και είναι κ στην αφίσσα... ακυρώθηκε ή δεν ίσχυε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο;

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> ευχαριστω πολυ χρηστο. 
> πιστευω πως θα ειμαι γυρω στα 82-83 κιλα στη ζυγιση αν κρινω απο τα ως τωρα δεδομενα,οποτε σε αυτη την κατηγορια στοχευω



 Σου είχα εξηγήσει τους λόγους και τον Νοέμβριο Νίκο.
Στο classic BB υπάρχουν μόνο δύο κατηγορίες:έως 1.75 και +1.75.
Κάποιος αθλητής π.χ. με ύψος 1.76,είναι ίδια κατηγορία με τον αθλητή 1.81 και με διαφορά μεταξύ τους, που θα μπορούσε να φτάσει τα 8 κιλά!!!
Κάτι τέτοιο προφανώς δεν είναι δίκαιο,με τα παρόντα δεδομένα στις συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες και μόνο,αναφορικά με τον αριθμό των αθλητών.
Αυτός που "αποφασίζει" για τον δικαιότερο διαχωρισμό των αθλητών είναι ο κ.Λεβεντέλης,ο οποίος, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν,τυγχάνει να είναι και *τεχνικός* *σύμβουλος* στην European F.B.B (E.F.B.B.),που αφορά τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ευχαριστούμε για την υπενθύμιση Νίκο... απλά είχα την εντύπωση οτι θα πόζαρε και ο Καραμανλάκης μιας και είναι κ στην αφίσσα... ακυρώθηκε ή δεν ίσχυε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο;
> 
> ΜΒ


Δικό μου το λάθος καθ όσον όταν έγραφα το μήνυμα μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο με τον Μανώλη.
Ο Μανώλης δεν θα μπορούσενα λείπει από την διοργάνωση.

----------


## savage

> Σου είχα εξηγήσει τους λόγους και τον Νοέμβριο Νίκο.
> Στο classic BB υπάρχουν μόνο δύο κατηγορίες:έως 1.75 και +1.75.
> Κάποιος αθλητής π.χ. με ύψος 1.76,είναι ίδια κατηγορία με τον αθλητή 1.81 και με διαφορά μεταξύ τους, που θα μπορούσε να φτάσει τα 8 κιλά!!!
> Κάτι τέτοιο προφανώς δεν είναι δίκαιο,με τα παρόντα δεδομένα στις συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες και μόνο,αναφορικά με τον αριθμό των αθλητών.
> Αυτός που "αποφασίζει" για τον δικαιότερο διαχωρισμό των αθλητών είναι ο κ.Λεβεντέλης,ο οποίος, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν,τυγχάνει να είναι και *τεχνικός* *σύμβουλος* στην European F.B.B (E.F.B.B.),που αφορά τέτοια θέματα.


ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα για τις διευκρινισεις  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ηδη τα μεγαλύτερα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια δείχνουν έντονο ενδιαφέρον γιά την τηλεοπτική κάλυψη των αγώνων.Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα υπάρχει παρουσίαση των αγώνων σε γνωστό Αθηναικό κανάλι.Θα ενημερώσω εγκαίρως.

----------


## efklidis oyst

ειμαστε ετοιμοι

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> ειμαστε ετοιμοι


Σας περιμένουμε.....

----------


## LION

Ξαναβάζω την αφίσσα του ALEXANDER THE GREAT, για να μην "ξεχνάμε" ποιους και ποιες θα δούμε! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ξαναβάζω την αφίσσα του ALEXANDER THE GREAT, για να μην "ξεχνάμε" ποιους και ποιες θα δούμε!


Ευτυχώς που χώρεσαν όλοι.
Οι guests θα βρίσκονται στο Βελλίδειο και στους δύο αγώνες γιά φωτογραφήσεις,αυτόγραφα και posing.
Χρόνια πολλά στηνΕλενα Καββά.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ενα μεγάλο   ευχαριστώ στον κο Αλκη Λαζαρίδη γιά τις απίστευτες εκτυπώσεις του, τόσοστις αφίσσες όσο και στο φόντοτης σκηνής που φέτος θα είναι πραγματικά μεγάαααλο και πολύ εντυπωσιακό.

----------


## NASSER

> Ενα μεγάλο   ευχαριστώ στον κο Αλκη Λαζαρίδη γιά τις απίστευτες εκτυπώσεις του, τόσοστις αφίσσες όσο και στο φόντοτης σκηνής που φέτος θα είναι πραγματικά μεγάαααλο και πολύ εντυπωσιακό.



Αναμονή να δουμε το φόντο της σκηνής απο κοντά!!!  :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Σ. Ο Αλκης είναι πολύ καλος στη δουλειά του και φίλος των διοργανωτών, επομένως εργάστηκε με αγάπη γιαυτο! Τον ευχαριστουμε ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

και γω θα μαι εκει αφου εχω ερθει απο ενα τεραστιο τσιτ με μπαναρισμενο μελος του φορουμ και πιθανον και τον Eddie :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Η ώρα έναρξης τόσο γιά το 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα(Σάββατο 4/6),όσο και γιά το "Alexander The Great IFBB Elite Grand Prix" (Κυριακή 5/6)είναι στις 7.00 μ.μ.
Οι είσοδος γιά το κοινό θα ανοίξει στις 5.30 μ.μ. και θα υπάρχουν στην αίθουσα οπτικοακουστικά θέματα ώστε να περάσει η ώρα ευχάριστα μέχρι την έναρξη των αγώνων.
Τα περίπτερα θαστηθούν στο φουαγιέ του Βελλιδείου ενώ το καφέ στον ίδιο χώρο θα λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## BODYMPAL

Να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ!!Τη κατηγορίες θα υπάρχουν και junior μέχρι τη ηλικία θα μπορούν να παίξουν ???? :01. Unsure:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Παιδια σχετικα με την τιμη,ποια θα ειναι???Και αν ειναι πχ 15 ευρο θα ναι και για τις 2 μερες η θελει ξεχωριστα εισιτηρια???

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Οι κατηγορίες στο 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα είναι οι εξής.
1.Classic Bodybuilding εφήβων (έως 21 ετών)
2.Bodybuilding εφήβων  (έως 21 ετών)
3.Bikini 
4.Fitness γυναικών
5.Body Fitness -1.63
6.Body Fitness +1.63
7.Bodybuilding γυναικών
8.Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών -1.75
9.Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών +1.75
10.Bodybuilding ανδρών -75kg
11.BB -80kg
12.BB -85kg
13.BB -90kg
14.BB -100kg
15.BB +100kg
 Οι αθλητές πρέπει να βρίσκονται στο Βελλίδειο 10.00-11.00πμ γιά την ζύγιση.
Ατομικό ποζάρισμα θα γίνει στις κατηγορίες Fitness γυναικών,Bodybuilding γυναικών και Bodybuilding ανδρών,διάρκειας 1 λεπτού ακριβώς και θα πρέπει οι παραπάνω αθλητές να έχουν το τραγούδι τους ηχογραφημένο σε άδειο cd.
Στην ζύγιση θα πρέπει να φοράν μαγιώ.

Τα εισητήρια είναι.
VIP αριθμημένα (είσοδος και γιά τους δύο αγώνες) 50 ευρώ
Μη αριθμημένα (είσοδος και γιάτους δύο αγώνες) 30 ευρώ
Μή αριθμημένα (είσοδος γιά έναν αγώνα)  15 ευρώ.
Οσοι επιθυμούν να κλείσουν εισητήρια μπορούν να επικοινωνούν στα τηλέφωνα.
2108622706
6981138747
6944311469.
Τα πάντα είναι έτοιμα γιά την διοργάνωση και είμαι βέβαιος ότι το θέαμα θα είναι μοναδικό.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ατομικό ποζάρισμα επίσης και στο Bodybuilding εφήβων.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Οι κατηγορίες στο 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα είναι οι εξής.
> 1.Classic Bodybuilding εφήβων (έως 21 ετών)
> 2.Bodybuilding εφήβων  (έως 21 ετών)
> 3.Bikini 
> 4.Fitness γυναικών
> 5.Body Fitness -1.63
> 6.Body Fitness +1.63
> 7.Bodybuilding γυναικών
> 8.Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών -1.75
> ...



Συγνωμη κ.Παπαγεωργιου, αλλα κατηγορια "Masters" (τιμημενα γηρατεια  :01. Smile:  ),δεν βλεπω ν'αναφερεται.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Τελικά τα τιμημένα γηρατειά όλοι τα ξεχνάν ακόμη κι εγώπου ανήκω σ αυτά.
Λοιπόν
16.ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MASTERS
από 40 μέχρι 140 ετών.Οσοι γέροι προσέλθετε...

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Τελικά τα τιμημένα γηρατειά όλοι τα ξεχνάν ακόμη κι εγώπου ανήκω σ αυτά.
> Λοιπόν
> 16.ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MASTERS
> από 40 μέχρι 140 ετών.Οσοι γέροι προσέλθετε...



Τοπο στα νιατα ωρεεεεεε !!!!!!!!!!

Και ετσι,για να συνεχισω το καλο κλιμα,θα πω πως την λεξη την οποια εχω υπογραμισει (με κοκκινο),της αλλαζω θεση στον τονισμο και την κανω *γεροί*.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Τοπο στα νιατα ωρεεεεεε !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Και ετσι,για να συνεχισω το καλο κλιμα,θα πω πως την λεξη την οποια εχω υπογραμισει (με κοκκινο),της αλλαζω θεση στον τονισμο και την κανω *γεροί*....


Ο γερός γέρος γηράσκει αεί ασκούμενος.....

----------


## madlen

> Ο γερός γέρος γηράσκει αεί ασκούμενος.....


 :03. Thumb up:  συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!!


Χίλια ευχαριστώ γιατί το πρώτο σου μήνυμα αφορά εμάςτους γερούς!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Οι ήδη δηλωμένες συμμετοχές αθλητών γιάτο "ALEXANDER THE GREAT" IFBB Elite Grand Prix είναι από
Μάλτα
Μαρόκο
Ισπανία 
Ιταλία
Πολωνία
Σλοβακία
Κύπρο
Βουλγαρία
Αλβανία
και έπεται συνέχεια...
Γιά τους Ελληνες αθλητές να επαναλάβω ότι η επιλογή θα γίνει από το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και θα είναι 5 τον αριθμό.
Σε όσους επιλεγούν εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και να βρεθούνσε όσο το δυνατόν ψηκότερη θέση.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να πω μία σκέψη που μου ήρθε έτσι στο ξαφνικό.
Είναι το ευκολότερο πράγμα να το παίζεις έξυπνος υποτιμώντας τους άλλους.
Το δύσκολο είναι να είσαι τόσο έξυπνος ώστε να κάνεις τους άλλους να φαίνονται εξυπνότεροι.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Το δύσκολο είναι να είσαι τόσο έξυπνος ώστε να κάνεις τους άλλους να φαίνονται εξυπνότεροι.


έγραψε  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> έγραψε 
> 
> ΜΒ


Τώρα που έχω ρέντα Παναγιώτη.
Είναι επίσης πολύ εύκολο να ανέβεις ψηλά καβαλώντας κάποιον.
Αν όμως ο άλλος σκοντάψει, ο πρώτος που θα φάει τα μούτρα του θα είσαι εσύ.

----------


## LION



----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> 


Να το διασκεδάζουμε και λίγο γιατί θα παρεξηγηθούμε.
Η ζωή είναι μιά διασκέδαση σε όλα(σχεδόν).
Μερικοί ακόμα ψάχνουν το club και να πάρει η ευχή ,είναι τόσο κοντά..(το club)

----------


## savage

> Οι κατηγορίες στο 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα είναι οι εξής.
> 1.Classic Bodybuilding εφήβων (έως 21 ετών)
> 2.Bodybuilding εφήβων  (έως 21 ετών)
> 3.Bikini 
> 4.Fitness γυναικών
> 5.Body Fitness -1.63
> 6.Body Fitness +1.63
> 7.Bodybuilding γυναικών
> 8.Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών -1.75
> ...


ενδιαφερον.αρα η classic bodybuilding κατηγορια ΔΕΝ θα κανει ατομικο ποζαρισμα εκτος αν εκ παραδρομης ξεχασατε να το αναφερετε. 
ωραια λοιπον να γλιτωσουμε και τις προβες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> ενδιαφερον.αρα η classic bodybuilding κατηγορια ΔΕΝ θα κανει ατομικο ποζαρισμα εκτος αν εκ παραδρομης ξεχασατε να το αναφερετε. 
> ωραια λοιπον να γλιτωσουμε και τις προβες


 Δεν το ξέχασα έτσι είναι.
Στα classic bodybuilding θα έχουμε γύρω στις 35 συμμετοχές.Σχεδόν ένας αγώνας μόνοι τους.Είναι εξοντωτικό γιά τους αθλητές να περιμένουν ώρες.Το ίδιο και γιά τους θεατές.
Με σύνολο 100 περίπου αθλητές ,αν κάνουν όλοι ατομικό ποζάρισμα θα το ξενυχτήσουμε.
 Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί η μεγάλη συμμετοχή στα Classic και να έχουμε 2ήμερους αγώνες.
(Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίον και του να κάνουν ατομικό ποζάρισμα μόνο οι 6αδες ή οι 3αδες γιατί είναι άδικο γιά τους υπόλοιπους της κατηγορίας).

----------


## LION

> Δεν το ξέχασα έτσι είναι.
> Στα classic bodybuilding θα έχουμε γύρω στις 35 συμμετοχές.Σχεδόν ένας αγώνας μόνοι τους.Είναι εξοντωτικό γιά τους αθλητές να περιμένουν ώρες.Το ίδιο και γιά τους θεατές.
> Με σύνολο 100 περίπου αθλητές ,αν κάνουν όλοι ατομικό ποζάρισμα θα το ξενυχτήσουμε.
> * Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί η μεγάλη συμμετοχή στα Classic* και να έχουμε 2ήμερους αγώνες.
> (Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίον και του να κάνουν ατομικό ποζάρισμα μόνο οι 6αδες ή οι 3αδες γιατί είναι άδικο γιά τους υπόλοιπους της κατηγορίας).



Aρχίζουν απ' ότι βλέπω να γίνονται πραγματικότητα,πολλές από τις ευχές μας! :03. Thumb up: 
Τη θεωρούσα και τη θεωρώ πάντα ως σημαντική κατηγορία και η εκτίμησή μου είναι ίδια απέναντι στους αθλητές *όλων* των κατηγοριών. 
Ολοι καταβάλλουν προσπάθεια,μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη ανάλογα,αλλά με ισχυρή θέληση για την προετοιμασία τους στους αγώνες. :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ετσι είναι Χρήστο
Πιστεύω ότι το Classic Bodybuilding έτσι όπως εξελλίσεται , θα φτάσει να έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό αγώνα.Νομίζω ότι το αξίζουν όλα τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται έτσι ώστε και ατομικό ποζάρισμα να κάνουν όλοι και να ευχαριστιούνται τον αγώνα.
Θα μπορούσε να γίνεται μαζί με το Body Fitness και το Fitness γυναικών.

----------


## savage

ωραια να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα.η σειρα εμφανισης των κατηγοριων στη σκηνη θα ειναι συμφωνα με την αριθμημενη σειρα ποου τις αναγραψατε πιο πανω??

δηλ. για να το πω απλα η ψηλη bbing classic θα βγει στη σκηνη ως 9η κατα σειρα κατηγορια??

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Ναι,ναι και 16η κατηγορια θα βγουνε οι (masters) τα Μεγαλα Τσικο,ετσι για να κλεισει η βραδια ευχαριστα!     :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> ωραια να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα.η σειρα εμφανισης των κατηγοριων στη σκηνη θα ειναι συμφωνα με την αριθμημενη σειρα ποου τις αναγραψατε πιο πανω??
> 
> δηλ. για να το πω απλα η ψηλη bbing classic θα βγει στη σκηνη ως 9η κατα σειρα κατηγορια??


Η σειρά δεν είναι κατ ανάγκη αυτή.
Το πρόγραμμα θα αναρτηθεί στα αποδυτήρια ώστε να ξέρουνοι αθλητές με ποιά σειρά θα βγούν στην σκηνή.

----------


## savage

κυριε παπαγεωργιου καλο θα ηταν να ξερουμε τη σειρα εμφανισης των κατηγοριων ωστε να καταλαβουμε τι ωρα θα βρεθουμε στη σκηνη πανω κατω. οπως ξερετε παιζει σημαντικο ρολο ακομα και η μια η οι 2 ωρες διαφορα ( πχ στην υδατανθρακωση και στο ποτε να σταματησουμε το νερο κτλ ) οταν μιλαμε για τοσο οριακες καταστασεις.

----------


## efklidis oyst

πειναααωωωω , πεινααααωωωω θελω πιτογυρα μπιφτεκια ,πιτσες καρμποναρες ,κοψιδιααααααααα

----------


## pepeismenos karga

efklidis oyst

    πειναααωωωω , πεινααααωωωω θελω πιτογυρα μπιφτεκια ,πιτσες καρμποναρες ,κοψιδιααααααααα 

αυτο ξαναπε στο...να γειασει το στομα σου...δεν αντεχω αλλο ουτε και εγω...μετραω τις μερες σαν το στρατο πλεον...6 και σημερα....δεν παλευει η διαιτα με τιποτα.....

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> κυριε παπαγεωργιου καλο θα ηταν να ξερουμε τη σειρα εμφανισης των κατηγοριων ωστε να καταλαβουμε τι ωρα θα βρεθουμε στη σκηνη πανω κατω. οπως ξερετε παιζει σημαντικο ρολο ακομα και η μια η οι 2 ωρες διαφορα ( πχ στην υδατανθρακωση και στο ποτε να σταματησουμε το νερο κτλ ) οταν μιλαμε για τοσο οριακες καταστασεις.


Γιά τα Classic είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βγούν μετά τις δύο κατηγορίες εφήβων.Οπότε θα υπολογίσεις γύρω στις 8.00.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα γίνει αναφορά στους αγώνες από το STAR.Ακριβή μέρα και ώρα θα ανακοινώσω εγκαίρως.
Επίσης γίνεται προσπάθεια για webcast αναμετάδοση του "Alexander The Great" από το
site της IFBB.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα γίνει αναφορά στους αγώνες από το STAR.Ακριβή μέρα και ώρα θα ανακοινώσω εγκαίρως.
> Επίσης γίνεται προσπάθεια για webcast αναμετάδοση του "Alexander The Great" από το
> site της IFBB.


Πολύ καλή κίνηση, μακάρι να ευδοκιμήσει.  :03. Clap: 

Επίσης, ο κ.Παπαγεωργίου μου ανακοίνωσε χθες πως το dvd των αγώνων θα είναι έτοιμο σε λίγες ώρες ώστε οι αθλητές και οι φίλοι να το έχουνε πριν τελειώσει το διήμερο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Πολύ καλή κίνηση, μακάρι να ευδοκιμήσει. 
> 
> Επίσης, ο κ.Παπαγεωργίου μου ανακοίνωσε χθες πως το dvd των αγώνων θα είναι έτοιμο σε λίγες ώρες ώστε οι αθλητές και οι φίλοι να το έχουνε πριν τελειώσει το διήμερο


Ετσι είναι και θα υπάρχουν επαρκή αντίτυπα στο περίπτερο του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ στο φουαγιέ του Βελλιδείου.

----------


## savage

πολυ ωραια. ευχαριστω για την απαντηση στην ερωτηση μου κυριε παπαγεωργιου.

παρεπιπτοντως πολυ καλη ιδεα αυτη με το dvd. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Θα υπάρχουν γύρω στα 10 περίπτερα χορηγών ( τους ευχαριστούμε όλους γιά τις χορηγίεςτους)αλλά και για όσους τους αρέσουν οι μηχανές και τα διθέσια ,θα υπάρχει θέμα. 
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές και αθλήτριες που θα συμμετέχουν(και στους 100).

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Τελικά θα γίνει η απ ευθείας μετάδοση του "Alexander The Great" από το site της IFBB.
Οι guests θα βρίσκονται Σάββατο και Κυριακή από τις 5.30 στα περίπτερα της PhD Hellas Team και του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ ενώ πριν και από τους δύο αγώνες μέσα στην αίθουσα το videowall θα παίζει κλιπάκια αγωνιστικά και μη αλλά και τους αγώνες ζωντανά και μέσα στην αίθουσα και στο φουαγιέ.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Τελικά θα γίνει η απ ευθείας μετάδοση του "Alexander The Great" από το site της IFBB.
> Οι guests θα βρίσκονται Σάββατο και Κυριακή από τις 5.30 στα περίπτερα της PhD Hellas Team και του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ ενώ πριν και από τους δύο αγώνες μέσα στην αίθουσα το videowall θα παίζει κλιπάκια αγωνιστικά και μη αλλά και τους αγώνες ζωντανά και μέσα στην αίθουσα και στο φουαγιέ.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Να ενημερώσωότι θαγίνει αναφορά στους αγώνες από το STAR την Παρασκευή 3 Ιουνίου  στην εκπομπή της κας Λαμπίρη.
Το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή από το πρωί το κυλικείο του Βελλιδείου ,που το έχουμε μετατρέψει σε εστιατόριο,θα λειτουργεί κανονικά και στο ισόγειο και στην ταράτσα (σκεπαστή 500 τμ)  και θα διαθέτει από σάντουιτς μέχρι και κανονικό φαγητό (κοτόπουλο,μοσχάρι με ρύζι μέχρι μουσακά και παστίτσιο).
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Ελληνική Ομάδα Διάσωσης ,τον κο Τρόμπακα (παλιός αθλητής με διακρίσεις) και τον κο Σωτηράκη ,που μας διαθέτουν γιατρό και διασώστες γιά κάθε ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## a.minidis

> Να ενημερώσωότι θαγίνει αναφορά στους αγώνες από το STAR την Παρασκευή 3 Ιουνίου  στην εκπομπή της κας Λαμπίρη.
> Το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή από το πρωί το κυλικείο του Βελλιδείου ,που το έχουμε μετατρέψει σε εστιατόριο,θα λειτουργεί κανονικά και στο ισόγειο και στην ταράτσα (σκεπαστή 500 τμ)  και θα διαθέτει από σάντουιτς μέχρι και κανονικό φαγητό (κοτόπουλο,μοσχάρι με ρύζι μέχρι μουσακά και παστίτσιο).
> Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Ελληνική Ομάδα Διάσωσης ,τον κο Τρόμπακα (παλιός αθλητής με διακρίσεις) και τον κο Σωτηράκη ,που μας διαθέτουν γιατρό και διασώστες γιά κάθε ενδεχόμενο.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## systemous

Παιδιά έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα γίνουν κανονικά οι αγώνες αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Παιδιά έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα γίνουν κανονικά οι αγώνες αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.


όχι απλά κανονικά... και κάτι περισσότερο.  :03. Thumb up: 

Διαβασε προηγούμενα ποστς να μάθεις λεπτομέρειες.

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> Παιδιά έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν θα γίνουν κανονικά οι αγώνες αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.



*Κανονικότατα!*
Και θα επαναλάβω για άλλη μία φορά σε *ΟΛΟΥΣ*, να παρευρεθούν και να απολαύσουν από κοντά μεγάλους αθλητές,στο ALEXANDER THE GREAT! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Την Παρασκευή 3 Ιουνίου στις 11.00 θα δοθεί συνέντευξη τύπου με θέμα τους αγώνες, στο Mediterranean Palace Hotel.
Την ίδια ημέρα αναμένονται όλοι οι guests.
Οσον αφορά το αγωνιστικόμέρος και ειδικά τους αθλητές ,τα αποδυτήρια θα είναι όπως έχω ξαναπεί εξοπλισμένα με αλτήρες,πάγκους,λάστιχα,στρώματα,μωρομάντηλα(αυτός που μου έδωσε την ιδέα ξέρει) ψύκτες με εμφιαλωμένο νερό, ενώ στον ενδιάμεσο χώρο των αποδυτηρίων(είναι2 αίθουσες των 200 τ.μ.) ,θα υπάρχει ιατρείο.
Οσον αφορά την οργάνωση,εάν έστω και ένα απ τα θα που έχω πεί(και είναι πολλά)
δεν γίνει,να με κράξετε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Την Παρασκευή 3 Ιουνίου στις 11.00 θα δοθεί συνέντευξη τύπου με θέμα τους αγώνες, στο Mediterranean Palace Hotel.
> Την ίδια ημέρα αναμένονται όλοι οι guests.
> Οσον αφορά το αγωνιστικόμέρος και ειδικά τους αθλητές ,τα αποδυτήρια θα είναι όπως έχω ξαναπεί εξοπλισμένα με αλτήρες,πάγκους,λάστιχα,στρώματα,μωρομάντηλα(αυτός που μου έδωσε την ιδέα ξέρει) ψύκτες με εμφιαλωμένο νερό, ενώ στον ενδιάμεσο χώρο των αποδυτηρίων(είναι2 αίθουσες των 200 τ.μ.) ,θα υπάρχει ιατρείο.
> Οσον αφορά την οργάνωση,εάν έστω και ένα απ τα θα που έχω πεί(και είναι πολλά)
> δεν γίνει,να με κράξετε.



εγω είμαι σίγουρος ότι ότι έχει ειπωθεί είναι προγραμματισμένο , άρα και θα γίνει και σε τέτοιο σημαντικό γεγονός όλα θα πρέπει να είναι στην εντέλεια ,άλλωστε έχετε δείξει δείγματα γραφής απο πέρυση , άρα φέτος θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερα ,  ώστε όχι μόνο σαν διοργανωτές αλλα και σαν χώρα να δώσουμε τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις , γιατι την δεύτερη μέρα θα είναι το επίκεντρο του παγκόσμιου ββ στην ελλάδα και ειδικότερα στην θεσσαλονίκη , όλοι θα είμαστε εκεί και τις 2 μέρες , δεν είναι να χάνουμε τέτοια γεγονότα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Αντε να μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα στη Θεσσαλονίκη...  :01. Smile: 
Οι φίλοι-μέλη του φόρουμ να επιδιώξουν να έρθουν σε επαφή με όσους αναγνωριζουν απο το φορουμ, ωστε να κατσουμε όλοι μαζι να απολαύσουμε τον αγώνα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Αντε να μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα στη Θεσσαλονίκη... 
> Οι φίλοι-μέλη του φόρουμ να επιδιώξουν να έρθουν σε επαφή με όσους αναγνωριζουν απο το φορουμ, ωστε να κατσουμε όλοι μαζι να απολαύσουμε τον αγώνα.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Έτσι! Θα 'μαστε εκεί!

----------


## Eddie

> Έτσι! Θα 'μαστε εκεί!


Κι ο Βολος εκει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## systemous

την κυριακή στους μεγάλους αγώνες τι ώρα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί? (πέρσυ θυμάμαι στις 6 ώρα μαζευόμασταν).

την κυριακή θα εμφανιστούν όλοι αυτοί οι guest?

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> την κυριακή στους μεγάλους αγώνες τι ώρα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί? (πέρσυ θυμάμαι στις 6 ώρα μαζευόμασταν).
> 
> την κυριακή θα εμφανιστούν όλοι αυτοί οι guest?


Την Κυρυριακή ο αγώνας αρχίζει στις 7.00μμ και οι πόρτες θα ανοίξουν στις 5.30μμ.
Οι guests θα εμφανιστούν την Κυριακή και μερικοί το Σάββατο.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πλησιαζει η ωρα...κοντοζυγωνει το ζυγισμα....αιντε τελειωνει και αυτη η μαρτυρικη διαιτα....41 ωρες μεχρι το ζυγισμα εμειναν ...και μετα θα φαμε...εχεεχεχ...προβλεπεται μοναδικος αγωνας ετη φωτος καλυτερος απο τον περσυνο....

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> πλησιαζει η ωρα...κοντοζυγωνει το ζυγισμα....αιντε τελειωνει και αυτη η μαρτυρικη διαιτα....41 ωρες μεχρι το ζυγισμα εμειναν ...και μετα θα φαμε...εχεεχεχ


Ωραιος....,μ'αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι  :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

δυστηχως δεν  σκεφτομαι αυτες τις μερες...μονο πειναω και μετραω ωρες......εχχεχε...παντως νανι καλα η θεσσαλονικη απο μαγαζια με φαγητο αλλο τιποτα....

----------


## chrisberg

> Την Παρασκευή 3 Ιουνίου στις 11.00 θα δοθεί συνέντευξη τύπου με θέμα τους αγώνες, στο Mediterranean Palace Hotel.
> Την ίδια ημέρα αναμένονται όλοι οι guests.
> Οσον αφορά το αγωνιστικόμέρος και ειδικά τους αθλητές ,τα αποδυτήρια θα είναι όπως έχω ξαναπεί εξοπλισμένα με αλτήρες,πάγκους,λάστιχα,στρώματα,μωρομάντηλα(αυτός που μου έδωσε την ιδέα ξέρει) ψύκτες με εμφιαλωμένο νερό, ενώ στον ενδιάμεσο χώρο των αποδυτηρίων(είναι2 αίθουσες των 200 τ.μ.) ,θα υπάρχει ιατρείο.
> Οσον αφορά την οργάνωση,εάν έστω και ένα απ τα θα που έχω πεί(και είναι πολλά)
> δεν γίνει,να με κράξετε.



 :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  Χαίρομαι!!! 
Οσο για το "κράξιμο" Νικόλα αν δε γίνει έστω και κάτι απ'οτι έχεις αναφέρει
ασ'το πάνω μου...
Είμαι καλός σ'αυτά!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## systemous

> Την Κυρυριακή ο αγώνας αρχίζει στις 7.00μμ και οι πόρτες θα ανοίξουν στις 5.30μμ.
> Οι guests θα εμφανιστούν την Κυριακή και μερικοί το Σάββατο.


o μιχαλάρας ξέρουμε πότε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> o μιχαλάρας ξέρουμε πότε?


Ο Μιχάλης θα είναι από την Παρασκευή,οπότε θα το κουβεντιάσουμε.

----------


## m3ssias

Η κρεμα παντως τα σπαει!
Πριν λιγο την περασα... πολυ καλο βαθυ χρωμα  κ δεν λεκιαζει καοθολου!!
εχω παθει πλακα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ANTO1034

Παιδιά σε πια περιοχή θα γίνει ακριβός... μένω Θεσσαλονίκη και θέλω να έρθω.

----------


## giannis64

στο  Βελλίδειο.. :01. Wink:

----------


## ANTO1034

> στο  Βελλίδειο..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Θα είμαι εκεί !!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

ενας χαρτης για οσους δεν γνωριζουν την διαδρομη..

----------


## ANTO1034

Το εισιτήριο όμως είναι 30 ευρό και για της 2 μέρες .... θα μπορούσα να πληρώσω τα μισά και να πάω στην μία; Γιατί είναι ακριβό ρ γμτ... έχουμε και κρίση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω μόλις έκλεισα και το ξενοδοχείο στο καψής θα μείνω και είναι και κοντα στον χώρο των αγώνων μια ευθεία είναι , να απολαύσουμε αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου και να βρεθούμε πάλι με τα φιλαράκια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

ANTO1034 μπορείς να πας μόνο τη μία μέρα με εισιτήριο 15€.
7 αρχίζουν οι αγώνες. Να είσαι εκεί νωρίτερα για καλή θέση  :01. Wink: 


Θα 'μαστε κεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ANTO1034

Έγινε φίλε.. θα είμαι εκείi!! Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!  :01. Smile:

----------


## ANTO1034

> Egine filos...mia xara tote.. tha eimai ekei!! 
> 
> 
> 
> *Το επομενο greekenglish μηνυμα θα σβηστει χωρις προειδοποιηση*


Ουπς... πάλι ξεχάστηκα.. σόρυ φίλε! Τα έκανα όλα edit.

----------


## flexakis

Καλημερα παιδια,το πρωι παραβρεθηκα στην ζυγιση των αθλητων και εχω να πω οτι οι συμμετοχες ειναι παρα πολλες και πολυ καλου επιπεδου,οσοι ειστε αμφιταλαντευομενοι στο αν θα πατε το βραδυ,καντε τον κοπο και δεν θα χασετε!

----------


## NASSER

> Καλημερα παιδια,το πρωι παραβρεθηκα στην ζυγιση των αθλητων και εχω να πω οτι οι συμμετοχες ειναι παρα πολλες και πολυ καλου επιπεδου,οσοι ειστε αμφιταλαντευομενοι στο αν θα πατε το βραδυ,καντε τον κοπο και δεν θα χασετε!


+1  :03. Thumb up: 
Ηδη καποια ονόματα είναι σε πάρα πολύ καλη κατάσταση και βελτιωμένοι σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές.

----------


## ANTO1034

Οι αγώνες γίνονται το πρωί; Γιατί εμένα μου είπανε 7... Και μάλιστα να πάω νωρίτερα για να πιάσω καλύτερη θέση... :01. Unsure:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: BON MERDE A MES AMIS :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## flexakis

> Οι αγώνες γίνονται το πρωί; Γιατί εμένα μου είπανε 7... Και μάλιστα να πάω νωρίτερα για να πιάσω καλύτερη θέση...


O αγωνας ειναι στις 7:00 το απογευμα,το πρωι ηταν η ζυγιση των αθλητων. :01. Wink:

----------


## ANTO1034

> O αγωνας ειναι στις 7:00 το απογευμα,το πρωι ηταν η ζυγιση των αθλητων.


Ααα εντάξει τότε  :01. Smile:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Ο αγωνας κοντευει στο τελος του και ηδη έχει κυλισει πολύ καλά με ψηλό ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## ANTO1034

Παιδιά ένας φίλος με έβαλε σε ιδέες ... το εισιτήριο λέει μπορεί να μην το αγοράζεις από εκεί..από το βελλίδειο.. Δεν ισχύει έτσι; Θέλω να πω.. το εισιτήριο από το βελλίδειο θα το αγοράσω..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*OVERALL WINNER:* *ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ* !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Αδελφε μου καναμε το *COMEBACK* που σου υποσχεθηκα !  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Νικητής της κατηγορίας +100, *Γιάννης Μάγκος*  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Qlim4X

> *OVERALL WINNER:* *ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ* ! 
> 
> Αδελφε μου καναμε το *COMEBACK* που σου υποσχεθηκα !



mister ΚΟΤΡΟΝΑΣ

συνχαριτιρια αδερφε :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ιδιαιτερη  επιτυχία ειχε το 24ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB με μεγαλη προσεύλεση αθλητων (κοντα στους 100) καθως και επίσης μεγαλη προσεύλεση κοινου...Αναλυτικο ρεπορταζ από σημερα...

Nα αναφερω καποιους νικητες κατηγοριων,όπως μου μεταφερθηκαν τηλεφωνικα,ελπίζω να μην κανω καποιο λαθος:

Κατηγορία fitness γυναικων:Νορα Κολια
Κατηγορία body fitness γυναικων: Kρητικοπούλου Ελενη
Νικητης κατηγορίας Masters:Βασιλείου Κωστας
Νικητης κατηγορίας -75κ.:Καραγιαννης Γρηγόρης
Νικητης κατηγορίας -90κ. και Γενικος Νικητης,όπως προαναφέρθηκε: Μηνίδης Τασος
Νικητης κατηγορίας +90:Τσιρνιοβίτης Πασχαλης (με 2ο τον εξίσου πολυ καλο Παπαδακη Γιώργο)
Νικητης κατηγορίας +100:Μάγκος Γιαννης



Κατοχοι πλεον  της IFBB Elite Pro Card (ημιεπαγγελματίες) και πρόκριση για τον σημερινο αγωνα IFBB Olympus Elite Pro "Alexander The Great"  είναι οι:Μηνίδης ΤασοςΤσιρνιοβίτης ΠασχαληςΜάγκος ΓιαννηςΠαπαδάκης ΓιώργοςΒασιλείου ΚωσταςΚαλη τους επιτυχια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

> *OVERALL WINNER:* *ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ* ! 
> 
> Αδελφε μου καναμε το *COMEBACK* που σου υποσχεθηκα !




Μπράβο Τάσο,  πολυ καλός..
Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που πήραν μέρος,θα μου επιτρεψετε να συνχαρώ τους Σερραίους που πήραν μέρος  ,ξεχωριστά.
Συνχαρ. για την οργανωμένη διοργάνωση στην ifbb  ,στον κ. Παπαγεωργίου,όλα προσεγμένα.'Αντε καλη επιτυχία και στον σημερινό αγώνα.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  BRAVO TASO :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: : :08. Toast:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

παιδια ξαχασατε να αναφερετε την κατηγορια μπικινι που εγινε για πρωτη φορα στην Ελλαδα με 2 μολις συμμετοχες αλλα οι κοπελες ηταν φωτια!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

> παιδια ξαχασατε να αναφερετε την κατηγορια μπικινι που εγινε για πρωτη φορα στην Ελλαδα με 2 μολις συμμετοχες αλλα οι κοπελες ηταν φωτια!!!


πες ονοματα ρε συ!τι κανετε εκειιιιιι????μονο κοιτατε??????

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Για οσους δεν ηταν παρων.....,απλα λυπαμαι διοτι εχασαν θεαμα Μ Ο Ν Α Δ Ι Κ Ο  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΤΑΣΟΣ  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Συμπαγη κορμια,φιλικοτατοι,ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΙ,χαιρομαι για την παρουσια τους στο χωρο (και μονο για τους 2 αυτους ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΟΥΣ αξιζε να παρακολουθησει κανεις το μοναδικο show (πιστεψτε το ηταν show,δεν ηταν αγωνες)! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Μπραβο και στους υπολοιπους Γιαννη Μαγγο  (ΧΧΧL ο ανθρωπος)) κ.τ.λ. .καλη συνεχεια τους ευχομαι,γιατι τα δυσκολα τωρα αρχιζουν!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Υ.γ.Παω να κοιμηθω γιατι η γιορτη κρατησε.......,και πηγαμε για υπνο νωριςμιση  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## systemous

Λοιπόν ήμουν πριν λίγο στο Βελλίδειο και πηγαίνοντας να πάρω εισιτήριο ζήτησα των 15 ευρώ έχοντας διαβάσει αυτό:

Τα εισητήρια είναι.
VIP αριθμημένα (είσοδος και γιά τους δύο αγώνες) 50 ευρώ
Μη αριθμημένα (είσοδος και γιάτους δύο αγώνες) 30 ευρώ
Μή αριθμημένα (είσοδος γιά έναν αγώνα) 15 ευρώ.
Οσοι επιθυμούν να κλείσουν εισητήρια μπορούν να επικοινωνούν στα τηλέφωνα.
2108622706
6981138747
6944311469.
Τα πάντα είναι έτοιμα γιά την διοργάνωση και είμαι βέβαιος ότι το θέαμα θα είναι μοναδικό.

Και μου λέει πως έχει μόνο των 30. Και πως αν πήγαινα και εχθές πάλι των 30 είχε. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι γίνεται?

----------


## Muscleboss

Και γω που μίλησα με κάποια παιδιά πριν λίγο, μου είπαν οτι ζητησαν εισητηρια των 15 ευρώ και δεν υπήρχαν, αλλά μόνο των 30... Να εξαντλήθηκαν δε νομίζω, γιατί ήταν ακόμα άδεια η αίθουσα...  :01. Unsure: 

ΜΒ

----------


## systemous

Πάντως με εκνεύρισαν απίστευτα και σηκώθηκα έφυγα. Στην τελική σιγά μην δίναμε 30 ευρώ μόνο για μία ημέρα για να δούμε μόνο και μόνο τον κεφαλιανό να μας ποζάρει για 2 λεπτά. Δεν πάμε καλά...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αφιερωμενες σε  αυτους που καποτε σου ειπαν *"OTΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ"*

Remember my answer bro:* "YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FROM ANYTHING"* Ktistakis' s ahtletes !

----------


## Muscleboss

Εκπληκτικός  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εκπληκτικός 
> 
> ΜΒ


Σαν αθλητης ειναι Πανο.  :03. Clap: 

Το κακο με τον Τασο ειναι οτι εχει καρδια μικρου παιδιου με αποτελεσμα καποιες  φορες να παρασυρετε και να περνει αποφασεις "ανεμελες".Το καλο του ομως ειναι οτι ξαναγυριζει....... :01. Wink:

----------


## flexakis

> Πάντως με εκνεύρισαν απίστευτα και σηκώθηκα έφυγα. Στην τελική σιγά μην δίναμε 30 ευρώ μόνο για μία ημέρα για να δούμε μόνο και μόνο τον κεφαλιανό να μας ποζάρει για 2 λεπτά. Δεν πάμε καλά...


 Δες το αλλιως εσυ και μερικοι αλλοι,
οταν πας καθε Κυριακη στο γηπεδο να δεις την ομαδα σου και δινεις τα 30αρια δεν τα λυπασε?
Εδω ποζαραν 4 αθλητες απο το Ολυμπια,και ποσοι αλλοι και δεν αξιζαν τα 30 ευρω?
Μιλαμε για τοπ αθλητες παγκοσμιος.
Αν αγαπας το αθλημα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Δες το αλλιως εσυ και μερικοι αλλοι,
> οταν πας καθε Κυριακη στο γηπεδο να δεις την ομαδα σου και δινεις τα 30αρια δεν τα λυπασε?
> Εδω ποζαραν 4 αθλητες απο το Ολυμπια,και ποσοι αλλοι και δεν αξιζαν τα 30 ευρω?
> Μιλαμε για τοπ αθλητες παγκοσμιος.
> Αν αγαπας το αθλημα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα.


αυτο που γραφεις εσυ,εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο που γραφει ο φιλος?




> *Και μου λέει πως έχει μόνο των 30. Και πως αν πήγαινα και εχθές πάλι των 30 είχε*. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι γίνεται?

----------


## flexakis

> αυτο που γραφεις εσυ,εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο που γραφει ο φιλος?


 30 ευρω ειναι πολλα για ενα τετοιο θεαμα?
Εχεις δει ποτε τοσους γκεστ σε αγωνα?
Αυτο συμβαινει μια στα τοσα χρονια,μην το κανετε θεμα,ειναι καλυτερα να ειχε 7 ευρω εισοδο και να ποζαρει ο Μρ παραλια Αγια Τριαδα?
Οι γκεστ για να ερθουν εχουν εξοδα,η τιμη διεφερε απο αλλους αγωνες γιατι δεν ηταν σαν τους αλλους αγωνες απλα,
τωρα αν τελειωσαν τα φθηνα εισητηρια τι να κανουμε το θεαμα αξιζε με 1000.

----------


## beefmeup

> 30 ευρω ειναι πολλα για ενα τετοιο θεαμα?
> Εχεις δει ποτε τοσους γκεστ σε αγωνα?
> Αυτο συμβαινει μια στα τοσα χρονια,μην το κανετε θεμα,ειναι καλυτερα να ειχε 7 ευρω εισοδο και να ποζαρει ο Μρ παραλια Αγια Τριαδα?
> Οι γκεστ για να ερθουν εχουν εξοδα,η τιμη διεφερε απο αλλους αγωνες γιατι δεν ηταν σαν τους αλλους αγωνες απλα,
> τωρα αν τελειωσαν τα φθηνα εισητηρια τι να κανουμε το θεαμα αξιζε με 1000.


ξερεις τι γινεται ομως?

την ερωτηση που εκανε ο φιλος μπορει να την απαντησει σωστα κ εγκυρα μονο ο διοργανωτης.
κ αυτο γιατι αφορα αποκλειστικα κ μονο την διοργανωση κ οχι το αθλημα σαν αθλημα.
τα λοιπα σχολια περι "αγαπης για το αθλημα"(που δεν με αγγιζουν,με το μπαρδον κιολας) κλπ,σε συναρτηση με την τιμη του εισιτηριου ειναι ατοπα κ μονο σε δημιουργεια εντυπωσεων μπορει να αποσκοπουν.

καλο λοιπον κ συννετο ειναι να περιμενουμε μια επισημη απαντηση οποτε κ οταν δωθει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο αγώνας αυτός ήταν κάτι το ξεχωριστο εγω μόνο θα πώ πως πρίν 23 χρόνια περίπου όταν έγινε στην αθήνα ενα γκράν πρί είχε εισητήρια των 4000 και 6000 δραχμών και εμείς η παρέα μου πήραμε των 6000 για να είμαστε πιο μπροστα , απλα αν αγαπάς το άθλημα και ξέρεις τι απαιτήσεις έχει ενας τέτοιος αγώνας δεν κολάς στο ποσό , αλλα επειδή διανύουμε δύσκολους οικονομικα καιρούς ξέρω πως μας πονάει όλους , αλλα όταν είμαστε φίλαθλοι τότε λέμε χαλάλι γιατι βλέπουμε το άθλημα που γουστάρουμε και περνάμε καλά στηρίζουμε τους αθλητες που μας αρέσουν και πίνουμε μερικούς καφέδες λιγότερους να αντισταθμίσουμε το ποσό του εισητηρίου .

στην αμερικη στην νεα υορκη το 99 στο ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον το εισητήριο γαι τα τελικα ήταν αν θυμάμε καλα 80 δολάρια πρίν 12 χρόνια , αλλα εντάξει εκεί αλλιώς αντιμετωπίζει ο κόσμος το ββ και άλλο το βιοτικό επίπεδο 

εδω για ενα αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου ενα εισητήριο νορμάλ κάνει 40 ευρω , σίγουρα για ενα πανελλήνιο θα ήταν πολλα αυτά τα λεφτα.
και γω που είμουν διοργανωτής και σε παγκόσμιο και πανευρωπαικό γνωρίζω τι χρειάζετε και τα έξοδα μιας τέτοιας οργάνωσης και είχαμε βάλει το εισητήριο στα 10 ευρω , αλλα είχαμε μπεί μέσα με το κεφάλι 

εγω εύχομαι να ανέβει επίπεδο το άθλημα μας να έχουμε περισσότερους χορηγούς και εκτός του χώρου ώστε να ανεβεί το μπάτζετ και το εισητήριο να είναι πιο φτηνό , αλλα ενα θα πώ ο χορηγός αν δεν υπάρχει κόσμος και ένθερμο κοινό , δεν δελεάζετε να επενδύσει , γιατι κανείς δεν θέλει να μπαίνει χορηγός και να φανεί σε 500 άτομα μόνο.
και μόνο με υψηλού επιπέδου αγώνες και επίπεδο θα καταφέρουμε να το πετύχουμε

----------


## mantus3

> 30 ευρω ειναι πολλα για ενα τετοιο θεαμα?
> Εχεις δει ποτε τοσους γκεστ σε αγωνα?
> Αυτο συμβαινει μια στα τοσα χρονια,μην το κανετε θεμα,ειναι καλυτερα να ειχε 7 ευρω εισοδο και να ποζαρει ο Μρ παραλια Αγια Τριαδα?
> Οι γκεστ για να ερθουν εχουν εξοδα,η τιμη διεφερε απο αλλους αγωνες γιατι δεν ηταν σαν τους αλλους αγωνες απλα,
> τωρα αν τελειωσαν τα φθηνα εισητηρια τι να κανουμε το θεαμα αξιζε με 1000.



   Θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ την ifbb που τους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύουμε, ζητάει από τον κόσμο 30 ευρό για 3 ώρες θέαμα… είναι χυδαίο την μια να λες 15 η μέρα και στο ταμείο 30! Και είναι γελοίο, να λέει κάποιος στην ταμεία ότι είχαν πει 15, και να του απαντάει ότι «ήταν τιμή για λίγους, που είχαν πει πως θα ερχόντουσαν από μακριά για μία μόνο μέρα».. δεν είμαστε μαλάκες, μην μας αντιμετωπίζετε έτσι… ξέρω ότι σαν θεατής δεν θα λείψω στην εν λόγο ομοσπονδία, αλλά και Olympia να κάνετε στην πόλη μου, ούτε από έξω δεν θα περάσω… 
  Για το αν αγαπάμε το άθλημα η όχι, δεν νομίζω να το δείχνουν 15 η 30ευρό… το ελληνικό «αν πιάσει, έπιασε» δεν νομίζω να ευνοεί τα πράματα… 
  Τώρα, επειδή μερικοί μάλλον κάνουν πλάκα θα ήθελα να επικεντρωθώ στα παρακάτω:

   30 ευρω ειναι πολλα για ενα τετοιο θεαμα?
Εχεις δει ποτε τοσους γκεστ σε αγωνα?
  Ναι, είναι πολλά! Οι περισσότεροι τόσα βγάζουμε την μέρα… 



  Αυτο συμβαινει μια στα τοσα χρονια,μην το κανετε θεμα,ειναι καλυτερα να ειχε 7 ευρω εισοδο και να ποζαρει ο Μρ παραλια Αγια Τριαδα?
  Να μην κάνουμε θέμα τι????? το ότι εδώ και τρις μήνες διαφημίζεις άλλη τιμή και άλλη έχεις στο ταμείο σου????


  τωρα αν τελειωσαν τα φθηνα εισητηρια τι να κανουμε το θεαμα αξιζε με 1000.
  6.15, με άδεια την αίθουσα, πήρα την απάντηση που γράφω παραπάνω… 

όσο για τα έξοδα που μας διαφημίζεις, αν δεν μπορείς να στηρίξεις οικονομικά μια διοργάνωση, απλά δεν την κάνεις… το κλίνεις το μαγαζί και πας σπίτι σου! Δεν διαφημίζεσαι παντού σαν επίσημη ομοσπονδία αναγνωρισμένη από το κράτος! Και αν δεν βγαίνεις, και θες να κάνεις έναν αγώνα, χρεώνεις παραπάνω στα περίπτερα που έχεις στον χώρο σου. Δεν βγάζεις τρελό όλο τον κόσμο! 

  Λυπάμαι πάντως που κάποια άτομα στην ifbb κάνουν τόσο τρομερή δουλεία, ρίχνουν τόσο πολλά φράγκα, και κάποιοι με την βλακεία που τους διέπει, τα κάνουν θάλασσα…


  Οποιοσδήποτε έχει έστω και ένα ίχνος σοβαρότητας, βγαίνει και λέει ότι ναι παιδιά κάναμε παπαριά. Δεν κάνει το άσπρο μαύρο….

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ έίπα την άποψή μου για την τιμή πιο πάνω , επειδή όπως και στην τούμπα πήρα μινι διαρκείας και πήγα μόνο μια φορα , λέω το έκανα για την ομάδα , έτσι σκεύτομαι και στο ββ και γι αυτό δεν ξέρω τις τιμές των εισητηρίων εκ των προτέρων , απλα λέω θα πάω και αν είναι πιο ακριβό δεν θα με επηρεάσει στο να μην πάω .

γι αυτυο αν έγινε επιβεβαιωμένα τέτοια παραπλάνηση σχετικα με την τιμή , τότε υπάρχει θέμα , γιατι άλλο να υπολογίζει ο άλλος στο ποσό και άλλο να βρεθεί πρό εκπλήξεων .

απλα στην ελλάδα είναι η νοοτροπία μας τετοια που μπορεί να πετάμε δίσκους λουλούδια στα μπουζούκια και σε κάτι που ενω λέμε το γουστάρουμε να θέλουμε να μπούμε και τζάμπα , μιλάω γενικα όχι μόνο για τούς αγώνες αυτούς

----------


## a.minidis

> Αφιερωμενες σε  αυτους που καποτε σου ειπαν *"OTΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ"*
> 
> Remember my answer bro:* "YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FROM ANYTHING"* Ktistakis' s ahtletes !


θαθελα να ευχαριστησο ειλικρινα μεσα απο την καρδια μου,τον ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ,που ηταν η αιτια να με πειση οτι να συνεχιζω για το καλητερο,"αδερφε μου,και καλε μου φιλε σε ευχαριστο""ακομα τον φιλο και συνεργατη Ντινο Παπαζαχαριου,που με την απεραντη στηριξη του με την performance, καταφεραμε να ειμασται σε αυτη την θεση :03. Thumb up: ..και τελος τον αδερφο πλεον και φιλο μου ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ,που παρουσια του και μονο στην ζωη μου, εδωσε αλλο νοημα στην ολη προσπαθεια!!!!! ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΙΜΗΣΑΤΕ και εισασταν εκει και ειλικρινα ηταν απο της καλητερες στιγμες μου στο χωρο παιζοντας σε εναν τετοιο μεγαλο αγωνα με επιπεδο και στησιμο,που μονο ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ εχω δει..!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## marvin

> Αφιερωμενες σε  αυτους που καποτε σου ειπαν *"OTΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ"*
> 
> Remember my answer bro:* "YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FROM ANYTHING"* Ktistakis' s ahtletes !


 Παρα πολυ καλος,ισως απο τις καλυτερες στιγμες που τον εχω δει!!!!Πολλα μπραβο!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ξεκινόντας από το 24ο Πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ να δώσω συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές για τη συμμετοχή τους στον αγώνα, το επίπεδο του ανταγωνισμού ήτανε πολύ υψηλό.
Ο γενικός νικητής Τάσος Μηνίδης σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, αψεγάδιαστος.
Η αίθουσα του Βελλίδειου γεμάτη με κόσμο, φίλους και συγγενείς αθλητών που ήρθαν να καμαρώσουν τους δικούς τους ανθρώπους να αγωνίζονται.

Επίσης, πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους πρωτοεμφανιζόμενους φίλους μου Καρυπίδη Χρήστο m3ssias
που ήρθε 2ος στη κατηγορία 100+ και Καραπαυλίδη Χάρη που ήρθε 1ος στη χαμηλή bb classic αλλά και στον γενικό τίτλο της classic κατηγορίας.


Οι αθλητές του Grand Prix αλλά και οι guest posers μας άφησαν με το στόμα ανοιχτό, ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΙ και μπράβο στους διοργανωτές που τους έφεραν στην Ελλάδα, όμως δυστυχώς όλος ο κόσμος κουβέντιαζε για τη τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Έβλεπα κόσμο να κάνει μεταβολή απ' το ταμείο και να φεύγει, όχι γιατί ήτανε ακριβό, αλλά γιατί μέχρι και τη προηγούμενη μέρα όλοι ξέρανε πως θα είναι 15€, όπως και του Σαββάτου.
Κάτι άλλαξε τελευταία στιγμή ή δεν διατυπώθηκε σωστά εξ αρχής. Όπως και να 'χει θα 'θελα να ακούσω τη πλευρά των διοργανωτών. 

Τη Κυριακή οι θεατές ήτανε λιγότεροι από το Σάββατο. Εν τέλει οι αθλητές είναι που γεμίζουν τις αίθουσες και όχι τα μεγάλα ονόματα.  :03. Clap: 

Δώστε μας λίγο χρόνο και στη συνέχεια της μέρας θα ξεκινήσει το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών και ρεπορτάζ από τον αγώνα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> θαθελα να ευχαριστησο ειλικρινα μεσα απο την καρδια μου,τον ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ,που ηταν η αιτια να με πειση οτι να συνεχιζω για το καλητερο,"αδερφε μου,και καλε μου φιλε σε ευχαριστο""ακομα τον φιλο και συνεργατη Ντινο Παπαζαχαριου,που με την απεραντη στηριξη του με την performance, καταφεραμε να ειμασται σε αυτη την θεση..και τελος τον αδερφο πλεον και φιλο μου ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ,που παρουσια του και μονο στην ζωη μου, εδωσε αλλο νοημα στην ολη προσπαθεια!!!!! ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΙΜΗΣΑΤΕ και εισασταν εκει και ειλικρινα ηταν απο της καλητερες στιγμες μου στο χωρο παιζοντας σε εναν τετοιο μεγαλο αγωνα με επιπεδο και στησιμο,που μονο ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ εχω δει..!!!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ*  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Τασο μου,εισαι φανταστικος φιλε!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Βασικα δεν αλλαξες πιστευω,εισαι το ιδιο χαμογελαστο παλληκαρι,ο ιδιος φιλικος ανθρωπος,ο υπεροχος αλλα και σταθερος Αθλητης!
Χαιρομαι για σενα,για τις επιτυχιες σου αλλα και για τους αξιολογους ανθρωπους,(φιλους,συντροφους),τους οποιους ειχες διπλα σου οταν τους χρειαστηκες!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Να'σαι καλα στην υγεια σου και παντα επιτυχιες σου ευχομαι φιλε μου!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

ας συμπληρωσω και εγω πως ειχαμε 2 γενικα.
το γενικο bb και το κλασικ bb.
sto πρωτο νικητης ηταν ο τασος ο μινιδης και στο 2ο ο καραπαυλιδης χαρης απο τα σερρες.
ενας πολλα υποσχομενος αθλητης με φοβερο καλουπι, και μολις 22 χρονων.
θα ηθελα επισης να αναφερω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την πρωτη εμφανηση του χρηστου (μεσια) μελος του φορουμ μας και αδερφικος μου φιλος.





μινιδης και καραπαυλιδης.

----------


## systemous

> Δες το αλλιως εσυ και μερικοι αλλοι,
> οταν πας καθε Κυριακη στο γηπεδο να δεις την ομαδα σου και δινεις τα 30αρια δεν τα λυπασε?
> Εδω ποζαραν 4 αθλητες απο το Ολυμπια,και ποσοι αλλοι και δεν αξιζαν τα 30 ευρω?
> Μιλαμε για τοπ αθλητες παγκοσμιος.
> Αν αγαπας το αθλημα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα.


Φίλε μου δεν πάω στο γήπεδο κάθε Κυριακή γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το ποδόσφαιρο (το ελληνικό τουλάχιστον που δεν θεωρείται ποδόσφαιρο)

Απο εκεί και πέρα εγώ δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκα γιατί είχαν των 30 αλλά γιατί διαβάζω εδώ πως θα έχουν και των 15 (που σημαίνει οτι κάποιος επικοινώνησε μαζί τους για να πάρει τις τιμές) και πάω εκεί και ουσιαστικά με κοροιδεύουν μέσα στη μούρη μου. 

Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα αν νομίζουν οτι είμαστε Las Vegas που γίνεται Mr.Olympia και ζητούν τόσα χρήματα τι να πω. Το θεωρώ άκυρο το 2010 να ζητάς 15 και το 2011 30. Δηλαδή το 2012 αν φωνάξουν και τον Markus Ruhl θα πάει στα 60? Όταν όλων των πολιτών τα οικονομικά πηγαίνουν από το κακό στο χειρότερο? Τέλος πάντων. Οι τιμές που θα θέσουν είναι δικό τους θέμα. Ας μην μας δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον γιατί απλά δεν γνωρίζουν σε τι κόπο μπήκε ο καθένας για να πάει να παρακολουθήσει αυτό τον αγώνα.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Θα'θελα επισης ν'αναφερθω στο ονομα ενος παρα πολυ ωραιου Αθλητη και συνforumιστα......
Μενιος.......,Ε Ν Τ Υ Π Ω Σ Ι Α Κ Ο Σ !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Χαμογελαστος και απλα καταπληκτικος !!
Θα'θελα να δω φωτογραφιες του να'νεβουν στο forum για να δει και ο κοσμος που δεν ηρθε,τι εχασε!!!!

Μενιο να'σαι καλα,η δουλεια που εκανες θαυμαστη!!!!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Εχεις πολλα ακομη να δωσεις !!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Αφιερωμενες σε  αυτους που καποτε σου ειπαν *"OTΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ"*
> 
> Remember my answer bro:* "YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FROM ANYTHING"* Ktistakis' s ahtletes !


SILENCE IS GOLD
NOTHING IS IMPOSIBLE WITH YOU :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο στους αθλητες που ελαβαν μερος και στη διοργανωση!!!Τον Καραπαυλιδη τον ειδα τελειως τυχαια στη σερρες (Τρωγαμε βρωμικο στο ιδιο μαγαζι)
 μετα τους αγωνες κατα της 4,εχει πολυ καλο σωμα ο ατιμος και ειναι πολυ ευγενικος.Οσο για τον μεσσια ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι αλλα δεν ετυχε ποτε να δω το σωμα του οποτε περιμενω φωτο!!!!(Στελιο και Γιαννη δε μπορεσα να ερθω δυστυχως γιατι γιορταζε η κοπελα μου και θα με σκοτωνε  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## anjelica

Συγχαρητηρια Τασο!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


ΑΞΙΟΣ!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ!!!!!!! :05. Weights: 

Και εκτως απο σωμα εισαι και ψυχη!!!! Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γιατι το αξιζεις πραγματικα!!!!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια ερωτηση,επι του ελληνικου αγωνα το Σαββατου γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει σιγουρα:
Εγινε και το Πανελληνιο και το 2ο Οlympus Grand Prix  για τους Ελληνες; :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

το πανελληνιο εγινε και τελειωσε το σαββατο.

το ολυμπους προ αρχησε και τελειωσε την κυριακη.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλός Μένιο! Συγχαρητηρια και εις ανωτερα.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Καλημέρα κι από μένα!Επανήλθαμε μετά από λίγη ξεκούραση και περισσότερο φαγητό 
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με στήριξαν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια και κυρίως ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που με προετοίμασε για τον αγώνα και επίσης ένα ακόμη ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στην κοπέλα μου τη Βάλια που ήταν δίπλα μου από την αρχή σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία!
Η 2η Θέση στην κατηγορία μου -90κιλά είναι αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς τους 2 ανθρώπους!

Επίσης ενα θερμό ευχαριστώ σε 2-3 καλούς φίλους που κι εκείνοι με στήριξαν από την πλευρά τους!

Ανεβάζω μερικές φώτος έτσι για να υπάρχουν και να καλύψουμε το θέμα του αγώνα με υλικό!

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα!Επανήλθαμε μετά από λίγη ξεκούραση και περισσότερο φαγητό 
> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με στήριξαν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια και κυρίως ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που με προετοίμασε για τον αγώνα και επίσης ένα ακόμη ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στην κοπέλα μου τη Βάλια που ήταν δίπλα μου από την αρχή σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία!
> Η 2η Θέση στην κατηγορία μου -90κιλά είναι αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς τους 2 ανθρώπους!
> 
> Επίσης ενα θερμό ευχαριστώ σε 2-3 καλούς φίλους που κι εκείνοι με στήριξαν από την πλευρά τους!
> 
> Ανεβάζω μερικές φώτος έτσι για να υπάρχουν και να καλύψουμε το θέμα του αγώνα με υλικό!


Μπραβο σου Μενιο,Θαυμαστο το εργο σου και η Προσπαθεια σου επισης! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Εδειξες κατα την αποψη μου πανω απ'ολα ηθος και guts !!!!

Τετοιους Αθλητες νεους χρειαζομαστε,σαν και'σενα!!!

Και παλι συγχαρητηρια!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ρε ΜΕΝΙΟ δεν μπορεις να πεις μια κουβεντα πριν κατεβεις?  :01. Razz: 

Αν ηξερα οτι εισαι -90 θα αφηνα το μπουλντογκ *ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ* μια πανω  :08. Turtle: 

Φοβερη βελτιωση ΜΕΝΙΟ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα!Επανήλθαμε μετά από λίγη ξεκούραση και περισσότερο φαγητό 
> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με στήριξαν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια και κυρίως ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που με προετοίμασε για τον αγώνα και επίσης ένα ακόμη ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στην κοπέλα μου τη Βάλια που ήταν δίπλα μου από την αρχή σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία!
> Η 2η Θέση στην κατηγορία μου -90κιλά είναι αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς τους 2 ανθρώπους!
> 
> Επίσης ενα θερμό ευχαριστώ σε 2-3 καλούς φίλους που κι εκείνοι με στήριξαν από την πλευρά τους!
> 
> Ανεβάζω μερικές φώτος έτσι για να υπάρχουν και να καλύψουμε το θέμα του αγώνα με υλικό!


Πολλα μπραβο και απο εμενα!!!!!!Εξαιρετικος!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα!]


 
μενιο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την εμφανηση σου.
και μια απορια!!
την στιγμη που αργησες να ανεβεις στην σκηνη, υπηρχε κανενα θεμα απομακρηνσης σου απο τον αγωνα?
δεν καταλαβαμε τι παιχτηκε εκεινη την ωρα.

----------


## Dreiko

> μενιο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την εμφανηση σου.
> και μια απορια!!
> την στιγμη που αργησες να ανεβεις στην σκηνη, υπηρχε κανενα θεμα απομακρηνσης σου απο τον αγωνα?
> δεν καταλαβαμε τι παιχτηκε εκεινη την ωρα.


αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω και γω μενιο.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!Προσπάθησα πολύ σκληρά για να κάνω μία αξιοπρεπή εμφάνιση και να στέκομαι επάξια στη σκηνή δίπλα σε δυνατούς αθλητές!
Με ευχαριστεί ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι κατέλαβα τη 2η θέση στην κατηγορία μου -90κιλά ανάμεσα σε 7 αθλητές,πίσω από τον Γενικό νικητή του αγώνα(όλων των κατηγοριών)τον Τάσο Μηνίδη,πράγμα που για μένα λέει πολλά!Το να σε κερδίζει ο Γενικός νικητής θεωρώ ότι είναι επιτυχία για μένα,ειδικά αν λάβει κανείς υπ'όψιν την 5η θέση που πήρα πέρυσι στην κατηγορία -85κιλά ανάμεσα σε 6 αθλητές.

Γιάννη κάτι τέτοιο πήγε να γίνει αλλά δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα,όλα καλά!Δεν ακούσαμε τον υπεύθυνο που φώναζε τα ονόματα για τις κατηγορίες και ίσα-ίσα πρόλαβα να βγώ στη σκηνή,χωρίς να κάνω πρήξιμο και τα σχετικά,δεν πειράζει,πρήστηκα λίγο από το τρέξιμο μέχρι να βγώ στη σκηνή! :01. Razz: 

Όλα πήγαν υπέροχα και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος γιατί με τον Μανώλη κάναμε μεγάλη βελτίωση φέτος,μακάρι να έχουμε και ανάλογη συνέχεια,αν και όλοι γνωρίζουμε τις δυσκολίες,τώρα που είναι καιρός για βελτιώσεις εμείς θα καλύπτουμε την προετοιμασία,ο νοών νοείτω!

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους! :02. Welcome:

----------


## satheo

kala min perneis orko giati autos o tipas pou kratouse to mikrofono kai evgaze ta comparizon xwris line up kai xwris na rwtaei krites kai genikos kathe xrono oti nane kai kanei oti goustari exei apovali athlites me to etsi mou kapnise !!!!
exw na pw oti eida komparizon 1-2-3 kai 4-5-6 kai o 4 na vgenei 3 ??? pws egine auto???
nai gia to paidi apo tin thiva milao pou den sygrithike kan me tous 4-5-6 !!!!
tragiglafika pali ginane to mono kalo htan oti eixes sta periptera thiria kai goustares na eisai ekei !!!
security ??? pou htan aytin??? 
tin plirosane omos oi athlites
menio na plirosis 30 euro symetoxi kai alifi 60 kai na se apovaloun meta apo poso dieta??? kourasi afidatosi ??
san polli koufa den mas ta lene !!!
parepiptontos kano proponisi se gym pou mono ifbb akous etsi na min pareksigiomaste kritiki kano!
filika xaris

** γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες! ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ!!! * mod team*

----------


## m3ssias

> Μπραβο στους αθλητες που ελαβαν μερος και στη διοργανωση!!!Τον Καραπαυλιδη τον ειδα τελειως τυχαια στη σερρες (Τρωγαμε βρωμικο στο ιδιο μαγαζι)
>  μετα τους αγωνες κατα της 4,εχει πολυ καλο σωμα ο ατιμος και ειναι πολυ ευγενικος.Οσο για τον μεσσια ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι αλλα δεν ετυχε ποτε να δω το σωμα του οποτε περιμενω φωτο!!!!(Στελιο και Γιαννη δε μπορεσα να ερθω δυστυχως γιατι γιορταζε η κοπελα μου και θα με σκοτωνε  )





> ας συμπληρωσω και εγω πως ειχαμε 2 γενικα.
> το γενικο bb και το κλασικ bb.
> sto πρωτο νικητης ηταν ο τασος ο μινιδης και στο 2ο ο καραπαυλιδης χαρης απο τα σερρες.
> ενας πολλα υποσχομενος αθλητης με φοβερο καλουπι, και μολις 22 χρονων.
> θα ηθελα επισης να αναφερω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την πρωτη εμφανηση του χρηστου (μεσια) μελος του φορουμ μας και αδερφικος μου φιλος.
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26329
> ...





> Ξεκινόντας από το 24ο Πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ να δώσω συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές για τη συμμετοχή τους στον αγώνα, το επίπεδο του ανταγωνισμού ήτανε πολύ υψηλό.
> Ο γενικός νικητής Τάσος Μηνίδης σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, αψεγάδιαστος.
> Η αίθουσα του Βελλίδειου γεμάτη με κόσμο, φίλους και συγγενείς αθλητών που ήρθαν να καμαρώσουν τους δικούς τους ανθρώπους να αγωνίζονται.
> 
> Επίσης, πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους πρωτοεμφανιζόμενους φίλους μου Καρυπίδη Χρήστο m3ssias
> που ήρθε 2ος στη κατηγορία 100+ και Καραπαυλίδη Χάρη που ήρθε 1ος στη χαμηλή bb classic αλλά και στον γενικό τίτλο της classic κατηγορίας.
> 
> 
> Οι αθλητές του Grand Prix αλλά και οι guest posers μας άφησαν με το στόμα ανοιχτό, ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΙ και μπράβο στους διοργανωτές που τους έφεραν στην Ελλάδα, όμως δυστυχώς όλος ο κόσμος κουβέντιαζε για τη τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Έβλεπα κόσμο να κάνει μεταβολή απ' το ταμείο και να φεύγει, όχι γιατί ήτανε ακριβό, αλλά γιατί μέχρι και τη προηγούμενη μέρα όλοι ξέρανε πως θα είναι 15€, όπως και του Σαββάτου.
> ...


Να στε καλα παιδια! Χωρις τους φιλους εκει πανω δεν εχει δυναμη κανενας αθλητης!
Ειστε ολοι αδερφια για μενα, και αγαπαμε ολοι αυτο το αθλημα παρα πολυ!!
Οι φιλοι ειναι οι δυναμη σε καθε αγωνα!
Θα ειμαι κι εγω διπλα σας , και παντα βελτιωμενος :08. Toast:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Και μιας και τα λεμε τοσο ωραια να καταθεσω και μια σκεψη.

Οι νικητες των κατηγοριων,ειναι νικητες,αρεσει δεν αρεσει σε καποιους (παντα θα υπαρχουν αυτοι οι οποιοι νοιωθουν αδικια,ή αδικημενοι),εχουμε για μια ακομη φορα κατοχυρωμενα αποτελεσματα (με οτι συναισθηματα μπορει να βγαζει αυτο,για τον καθ'ενα)και φυσικα οι κριτες ειναι οκ!

Δωσαμε (ως Διοργανωτρια Χωρα ειχαμε το δικαιωμα) 5 καρτες σε Ελληνες Αθλητες,με τις οποιες ως Χωρα,Ομοσπονδια,ή οπως αλλοιως θελει ο καθενας να το χαρακτηρησει ( :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Sad: ),παρεχουμε την δυνατοτητα στους Αθλητες μας ,να μας εκπροσωπησουν στο Εξωτερικο.
Μπραβο κυριοι που αποφασιζεται για το μελλον αυτου του,τοπου για το μελλον του Ελληνικου ΒΒing!
Μπραβο και αξιοι οι Αθλητες οι οποιοι πηραν την πολυποθητη αυτη καρτα,ευχομαι και πιστευω τα καλυτερα για την Ελλαδα!
Μπραβο και παλι στους φιλους και συναθλητες !
Μπραβο απο εμενα ειδικα στον Τασο,και τον Πασχαλη (επειδη τους συμπαθω και εχω πολυ καλες σχεσεις και με τους 2),στον Γιαννη Μαγγο επισης (δεν ειχα την χαρα να τον γνωρισω προσωπικα,τον ειδα διπλα-διπλα ημασταν απλα δεν ετυχε)XXXL,για τα δικα μου τα δεδομενα τουλαχιστον!
Τους αλλους 2 συναθλητες μου δεν τους ξερω καν,παρ ολα αυτα Μπραβο και σ'αυτους!

Υποτηθεται ρε παιδια οτι οι 5 αυτες καρτες δωθηκαν με βαση το επιπεδο,τον σωματοτυπο,(και οτι αλλο μπορει να πιστευετε)αλλα το βασικοτερο ολων την Π Ρ Ο Ο Π Τ Ι Κ Η που εχει ο Αθλητης!Σωστα ?
Εγω θα το καταθεσω ως προσωπικη μου αποψη και εσεις δωστε τα σχολια σας.

Ο Μενιος για μενα (χωρις να γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα) κρινοντας απ'αυτο που ειδα,ειναι παρα,μα παρα,παρα πολυ αδικο να παραμενει εγλωβισμενος στα στενα δεσμα αυτου του τοπου!Διοτι και μερακι εχει και θεληση και σωματοτυπο και γνωσεις(ας ειναι καλα ο Μανωλης απ'οτι λεει και ο ιδιος)και το κεφαλι κατω βαζει και δουλευει σκληρα και μεθοδικα και ηλικιακα πληρει τις προυποθεσεις πιστευω (χωρις να'μαι κριτης,απλα δεν ειμαι τυφλος ή μαιντανος).

Πιστευω πως η Ομοσπονδια ΕΟΣΔ,θα πρεπει να ζητησει ή να απαιτησει (ας ματωσει εντος εισαγωγικων και το χερακι χτυπωντας το στο τραπεζι) το δικαιωμα να κανει χρηση για ακομη μια καρτα.

Το παλληκαρι ειναι το *Μελλον* του Ελληνικου ΒΒing (ναι ενταξει και  40 χρονων και 45 και 50,νεοι ημαστε δεν λεω :01. Razz: (εγω οταν μιλαω στον μεγαλο μου γιο,χαρητολογοντας στο τελος του λεω <<-να προσεχεις τον γεροντα πατερα)!

Σαν τελευταιο θα ηθελα να πω στου υπευθηνους του Forum (monderetor κ.λ.π),να μεσσολαβισουν και αυτοι με τον τροπο τους και ποιος ξερει......?Τουλαχιστον να πουμε πως εγινε και κατι καλο.Εστω οτι πιεσαμε .........(εκει θα καταλαβουμε τι μπορει να καταφερει ο καθενας μας).

Εκτος βεβαια και αν εχουμε αλλη αποψη για το θεμα.

<<-Αν δεν γρινιαξει το παιδι,δεν το ταιζει η μανα>>

Μενιο σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Αφιερωμενες σε αυτους που καποτε σου ειπαν *"OTΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ"*
> 
> Remember my answer bro:* "YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FROM ANYTHING"* Ktistakis' s ahtletes !


  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μια ερωτηση,επι του ελληνικου αγωνα το Σαββατου γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει σιγουρα:
> Εγινε και το Πανελληνιο και το 2ο Οlympus Grand Prix  για τους Ελληνες;


 



> το πανελληνιο εγινε και τελειωσε το σαββατο.
> 
> το ολυμπους προ αρχησε και τελειωσε την κυριακη.


Γιαννη εχω την εντύπωση ότι το διημερο Σαββατο-κυριακη περιελεμβανε 3 αγωνες:
α)Το 24ο πανελληνιο της Ifbb
b)To 2ο Olympus Grand Prix για Ελληνες ερασιτεχνες -ανοικτη κατηγορία ανεξαρτητου υψους βαρους (όπως εγινε περυσι μετα την τελεση του Πανελληνιου)
γ)Το Olympus Elite Pro, διεθνες grand prix για επαγγελματιες (αυτο που εγινε την Κυριακη με την συμμετοχη των Ελληνων αθλητων που εξασφαλισαν την Elite Pro Card.
Anyway,μπορεί το πρόγραμμα του αγωνα να μην το επετρεψε.

Απο τις φωτογραφίες που εχω δει ως τωρα,να δωσω συγχαρητηρια στον Τασο Μηνιδη,φανταστικος για αλλη μια φορα,αυτος ο αθλητης σε καθε αγωνα λες πως εχει πιασει την καλύτερη του φόρμα (μεχρι τον επόμενο αγωνα  :01. Mr. Green: ) :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΕΠίσης εχω ενθουσιαστει με την βελτιωση του Μενιου Σερανη,τρομερα ανεβασμενος από τον τελευταιο του αγωνα,ετοιμος για πρωτιες  :03. Thumb up: 
Να μην παρεξηγηθω από τους υπόλοιπους αθλητες,δεν εχω δει ακομα πολλες φωτο.Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους τους συμμετεχοντες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους αθλητες που πηραν μερος καθως και στην καλη παρεα που καναμε με τα παιδια του φορουμ!!!

----------


## LION

*Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές και αθλήτριες*,για την εμφάνισή τους και το ήθος τους. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> *Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές και αθλήτριες*,για την εμφάνισή τους και το ήθος τους.


Καλα που εισουν εκει Χριστο και δεν κλεβανε στο ζυγι ! :01. Smile:

----------


## LION

> Καλα που εισουν εκει Χριστο και δεν κλεβανε στο ζυγι !



 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Γεια σου Δημήτρη!

Με την ευκαιρία θα γράψω και κάτι πάλι, για όσα διαβάζω! 

*Γουστάρω να μην απαντώ σε ότι μου τη δίνει,επειδή αν το έκανα,θα μου την έδινε που το γούσταρα!*

Πιο απλά με μία λέξη:


*ΑΥΤΟΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ* :01. Wink:

----------


## chrisberg

> ο αγώνας αυτός ήταν κάτι το ξεχωριστο εγω μόνο θα πώ πως πρίν 23 χρόνια περίπου όταν έγινε στην αθήνα ενα γκράν πρί είχε εισητήρια των 4000 και 6000 δραχμών και εμείς η παρέα μου πήραμε των 6000 για να είμαστε πιο μπροστα , απλα αν αγαπάς το άθλημα και ξέρεις τι απαιτήσεις έχει ενας τέτοιος αγώνας δεν κολάς στο ποσό , αλλα επειδή διανύουμε δύσκολους οικονομικα καιρούς ξέρω πως μας πονάει όλους , αλλα όταν είμαστε φίλαθλοι τότε λέμε χαλάλι γιατι βλέπουμε το άθλημα που γουστάρουμε και περνάμε καλά στηρίζουμε τους αθλητες που μας αρέσουν και πίνουμε μερικούς καφέδες λιγότερους να αντισταθμίσουμε το ποσό του εισητηρίου .
> 
> στην αμερικη στην νεα υορκη το 99 στο ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον το εισητήριο γαι τα τελικα ήταν αν θυμάμε καλα 80 δολάρια πρίν 12 χρόνια , αλλα εντάξει εκεί αλλιώς αντιμετωπίζει ο κόσμος το ββ και άλλο το βιοτικό επίπεδο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εδω για ενα αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου ενα εισητήριο νορμάλ κάνει 40 ευρω , σίγουρα για ενα πανελλήνιο θα ήταν πολλα αυτά τα λεφτα.
> ...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ενα απο τα πολλά θετικά της επίσκεψης μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη
είναι ότι είδα ξανά από κοντά τον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.
ΗΘΟΣ και ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο!!!
Ανθρωποι σαν τον Ηλιά, τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και τον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη 
πάνε το άθλημα μπροστά. 
Γιατί με τα λόγια δε γίνετε τίποτα... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Γεια σου Δημήτρη!
> 
> 
> 
> *Γουστάρω να μην απαντώ σε ότι μου τη δίνει,επειδή αν το έκανα,θα μου την έδινε που το γούσταρα!*


 :02. Idea:  :08. Elephant:  :01. ROFL: 

*Μ'εστειλες και εγραψες,δεν ξερω τι κερδισες**!* :01. Wink:  :01. Smile: Δεν πειραζει μικρος ειμαι θα μαθω!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Ενα απο τα πολλά θετικά της επίσκεψης μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη
> είναι ότι είδα ξανά από κοντά τον Ηλία ΗΘΟΣ και ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο!!!
> *Ανθρωποι σαν αυτόν το Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και Το Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη 
> πάνε το άθλημα μπροστά. Γιατί με τα λόγια δε γίνετε τίποτα*...


+100000000000 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*5 συμμετοχές*

*3ος Αθανασόπουλος (32)*
*2ος Αβραμίδης (2)*
*1ος Καλαϊτζής (4)*

----------


## giannis64

μια απο τις 2 αθλητριες που πηραν μερος στην κατηγορια *Βikini*   οπου ηταν η πρωτη φορα που προστεθηκε στην ifbb.

----------


## giannis64

*ΒΒ Classic Μεσαία* 

εδω είχαμε έναν πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο αθλητή από τα Σέρρες, τον χάρη καραπαυλιδη (27), ο οποίος μπορώ να πω πως έκλεψε την παράσταση με το φοβερό καλούπι που διαθέτει.

----------


## giannis64

*ΒΒ Classic Χαμηλή*

----------


## giannis64

ζητω συγνωμη απο τα μελη του φορουμ που δεν αναφερω ολα τα ονοματα των νικητων.
απλα δεν τα γνωριζουμε αυτη την στιγμη. αυριο ελπιζω να γινουν edit και να περαστουν και αυτα.

----------


## giannis64

*ΒΒ Classic Ψηλή* 

μια κατηγορια που ειχε μεγαλο συναγωνησμο. και με συμετοχη του μελους μας νικου σαβατζ.



















*3ος Βασιλάκης (20)
2ος Σταμάτης (21)
1ος Κουτσιώκης (19)*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ενα απο τα πολλά θετικά της επίσκεψης μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη
> είναι ότι είδα ξανά από κοντά τον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.
> ΗΘΟΣ και ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο!!!
> Ανθρωποι σαν τον Ηλιά, τον Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου και τον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη 
> πάνε το άθλημα μπροστά. 
> Γιατί με τα λόγια δε γίνετε τίποτα...



να σαι καλα ρε μιχάλη αλλα αμοιβαία είναι αυτα και πραγματικα χαίρομαι να βλέπω σε αγώνες ανθρώπους φίλους του αθλήματος που γνωριζόμαστε απο παλιά .

αλλα σιγα το μέγεθος ρε μιχάλη έχω μαζέψει στο πλύσιμο , άσε που κάθε φορα που πηγαίνω σε αγώνες γυρνάω 2-3 κιλα πιο λίγος με παρασέρνουν οι παλιοπαρέες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

στα του αγώνα έχω να πω χάρηκα με την νίκη του φίλου μου του τάσου ,γιατι ήταν ενα δυνατό επίπεδο επειδή όλοι ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση ,έτσι η νίκη σε τέτοιους αντιπάλους έχει άλλη βαρύτητα , ο πασχάλης τσιρνιοβίτης βαρύτερος απο κάθε φορα που ενω δεν είχε την περυσινή γράμωση δεν θα τον έλεγες και αγράμμωτο , ο γιώργος ο παπαδάκης πιο βελτιωμένος απο την αθήνα , οι 2 εβδομάδες που μεσολάβησαν τον έκαναν ακόμη καλύτερο .

έκπληξη μας έκανε ο δικός μας χρήστος (μεσσίας) το νίκ του στο φόρουμ που ακούγοντας τις φωνές μας ντοπαριζόταν ψυχολογικα και πρός τιμή του έπαιξε με έναν σπουδαίο αντίπαλο τον γιάννη μάγκο όπως και το παιδί απο σέρρες που κέρδισε στην κλάσικ κατηγορία πολυ ωραίο καλούπι και αψεγάδιαστος για πρώτη εμφάνηση 

επίσης ο δικός μας συμφορουμίτης ο μένιος πάρα πολύ καλός , σκληρός σαν αστακός και φάνηκε η τρομερή βελτίωση που είχε και αφού έβαλε το χέρι του ο μανώλης καραμανλάκης πως να μην ήταν καλός 

πολυ καλός να μην τον ξεχάσω και ο κώστας ο βασιλείου που μου άρεσε το καλούπι του και η φόρμα του , αλλα ξεχώρησε με την εμπειρία του στο ποζάρισμα και στο στήσιμο γενικότερα ώστε να αναδείξει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο το σώμα του 

πολύ καλλοι αθλητές καλό επίπεδο και στις γυναίκες που και η νόρα η κόλια ήταν βελτιωμένη απο κάθε άλλη φορα και με δυναμική και χορευτική ρουτίνα 

επίσης έκπληξη προκάλεσε η εμφάνηση της Ελενας πλακίτση που κέρδισε την κατηγορία της και βγήκε δεύτερη στο γενικό , αλλα εγω που θεωρούσα πως η ελένη η κρητικοπούλου δεν έχει αντίπαλο με το καλούπι της πραγματικα σ αυτον τον αγώνα είχε αντίπαλο και μάλιστα και διαφορετικά να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα υπήρχαν γκρίνιες γιατι η έλενα πλακίτση ήταν αψεγάδιαστη και δικαιολογημένα πήρε την κάρτα για να πάει σε μεγαλύτερους αγώνες στην αμερική , θα είναι άξια εκπρόσωπος του γυναικείου φίτνες της ελλάδας μαζί με την κρητικοπούλου .

η κατηγορία μπικίνι είχε 2 πανέμορφες παρουσίες και έδωσε μια ευχάριστη νότα στον αγώνα , η μια που είναι και κόρη του φίλου παναγιώτη κατσέλου επειδη την ήξερα πολύ πιο μικρή όταν μου είπε ο παναγιώτης ότι κατεβαίνει στο μπικίνι δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου με την μεταμόρφωσή της 

μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδια για την προσπάθεια και τον κόπο τους για να πετύχουν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα και να ανεβάζουν το επίπεδο του ελληνικού ββ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*Bodyfitness Χαμηλή Γυναικών*














*Bodyfitness Χαμηλή Γυναικών - 3 συμμετοχές*

*1η Κρητικοπούλου (6)*
*2η Βάσαλου (67)* 
*3η Μουρατίδου (66)*

----------


## giannis64

Bodyfitness Ψηλή Γυναικών 







*1η Πλακίτση Έλενα (71*)
*2η Βανγκελ Αικατερίνη (69)*
*3η Καρατζά (72)*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ευχαριστώ από μεριάς μου για το υλικο γιαννη !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Μιχαλης Χρυσοβέργης και Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου μας κάλυψαν με τα λόγια τους  :03. Thumb up: 
Συγχαρητηρια στους αθλητές (ιδιαιτερα στους νικητες) τους διοργανωτές (δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναεκφρασω γνωμη γιαυτους) και σε όλο το κοσμο και φιλους του φόρουμ που αγκάλιασαν την διοργάνωση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Συγχαρητηρια στους αθλητές (ιδιαιτερα στους νικητες) τους διοργανωτές (δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναεκφρασω γνωμη γιαυτους) και σε όλο το κοσμο και φιλους του φόρουμ που αγκάλιασαν την διοργάνωση


Που εισαι φιλε Nasser ?
Και'γω περιμενα να σε δω!
Ειχα και κατι καλο (σπιτικο)μαζι μου να σου δωσω (βαζακι),το πηγα το φερα......,τελικα οπως καταλαβενεις το τσακισα  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  ,εσυ εχασες  :01. Wink: 
Ευχομαι να'σαι καλα στην υγεια σου ! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ευχαριστησουμε τον Γιαννη και τον Στελιο για την κάλυψη του αγωνα.
Μεχρι στιγμης οι φωτογραφίες μας δείχνουν εναν πολυ καλό αγωνα,με πολυπληθείς κατηγορίες,σε σημειο που να "σπανε" και σε περισσότερες υποκατηγορίες (BB Classic Ανδρων-3 κατηγορίες, Body Fitness Γυναικων-2 κατηγορίες).
Περιμενουμε την συνεχεια καθως εχουν συμμετασχει γνωστοί αθλητες και προσωπικοί μου φίλοι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

1 συμμετοχη

*Μουτοπούλου Βίκυ*

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Και μιας και τα λεμε τοσο ωραια να καταθεσω και μια σκεψη.
> 
> Οι νικητες των κατηγοριων,ειναι νικητες,αρεσει δεν αρεσει σε καποιους (παντα θα υπαρχουν αυτοι οι οποιοι νοιωθουν αδικια,ή αδικημενοι),εχουμε για μια ακομη φορα κατοχυρωμενα αποτελεσματα (με οτι συναισθηματα μπορει να βγαζει αυτο,για τον καθ'ενα)και φυσικα οι κριτες ειναι οκ!
> 
> Δωσαμε (ως Διοργανωτρια Χωρα ειχαμε το δικαιωμα) 5 καρτες σε Ελληνες Αθλητες,με τις οποιες ως Χωρα,Ομοσπονδια,ή οπως αλλοιως θελει ο καθενας να το χαρακτηρησει (),παρεχουμε την δυνατοτητα στους Αθλητες μας ,να μας εκπροσωπησουν στο Εξωτερικο.
> Μπραβο κυριοι που αποφασιζεται για το μελλον αυτου του,τοπου για το μελλον του Ελληνικου ΒΒing!
> Μπραβο και αξιοι οι Αθλητες οι οποιοι πηραν την πολυποθητη αυτη καρτα,ευχομαι και πιστευω τα καλυτερα για την Ελλαδα!
> Μπραβο και παλι στους φιλους και συναθλητες !
> Μπραβο απο εμενα ειδικα στον Τασο,και τον Πασχαλη (επειδη τους συμπαθω και εχω πολυ καλες σχεσεις και με τους 2),στον Γιαννη Μαγγο επισης (δεν ειχα την χαρα να τον γνωρισω προσωπικα,τον ειδα διπλα-διπλα ημασταν απλα δεν ετυχε)XXXL,για τα δικα μου τα δεδομενα τουλαχιστον!
> ...


Δημήτρη σ'ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου για τα καλά σου λόγια,πραγματικά νιώθω πολύ συγκινημένος με όλα όσα γράφεις και να ξέρεις ότι για μένα τέτοια λόγια είναι η καλύτερη επιβράβευση για τον κόπο που κατέβαλα όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.

Όσον αφορά στην απόκτηση της Elite κάρτας,τίποτα δεν τέλειωσε,στο χέρι μου είναι να βελτιωθώ κι άλλο και να κάνω την προσπάθειά μου ξανά!Δεν θα απαιτήσω τίποτα,θα την κερδίσω με την αξία μου,δεν θα μου χαριστεί ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!Έτσι έμαθα ως τώρα και έτσι θα κάνω και στο εξής!

Σκοπός μου από δώ και πέρα είναι να βρώ κάποια στήριξη ώστε να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω να βελτιώνομαι και να χαράξω τη δική μου πορεία στο ΒΒ,πραγματικά το θέλω όσο τίποτα άλλο και αυτό προσπάθησα να αποδείξω φέτος!

Πιστεύω πως με σκληρή δουλειά και υπομονή θα έρθουν καλύτερα πράγματα στο μέλλον!

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ θερμά Δημήτρη,και σένα και όλους σας για τα πολύ ενθαρρυντικά σας λόγια!Να είσαστε καλά! :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

*Fitness Γυναικών* 



* Νορα Κόλλια*

----------


## giannis64

*Ναντια Κεραμιδακη*

----------


## Muscleboss

Τι δίδυμο ηταν αυτό!!!  :02. Shock: 




> 


Ιπτάμενη Νάντια!!!

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

*Fitness Γυναικών* 






*3η Χρήστου Βάσω (77)
2η Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη (76)
1η Νόρα Κόλλια (78 )*

----------


## giannis64

*BB Masters*

----------


## giannis64

*BB -75*

----------


## giannis64

*BB -75* 
*Νικητης κατηγορίας -75 Καραγιαννης Γρηγόρης (μελος του φορουμ*: grego )

----------


## giannis64



----------


## TEFAAtzis

Ερωτηση,τον ξενο κριτη τον Βουλγαρο πως τον λενε???Τον εβλεπα στο γυμναστηριο που δουλευα και μου ειχαν πει οτι ειναι Βαλκανιονικης πρωταθλητης,ισχυει???Ειχα μιλησει και λιγο μαζι του αλλα στα αγγλικα εννοειται

----------


## m3ssias

> έκπληξη μας έκανε ο δικός μας χρήστος (μεσσίας) το νίκ του στο φόρουμ που ακούγοντας τις φωνές μας ντοπαριζόταν ψυχολογικα και πρός τιμή του έπαιξε με έναν σπουδαίο αντίπαλο τον γιάννη μάγκο όπως και το παιδί απο σέρρες που κέρδισε στην κλάσικ κατηγορία πολυ ωραίο καλούπι και αψεγάδιαστος για πρώτη εμφάνηση


 :05. Biceps:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Γεια σου Ηλια!
Ναι φιλε! Ηταν πολυ ωραια εμπειρια.... Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να βγω 100% στην σκηνη , ημουν λιγο αγχομενος λογω 1ης φορας μαλλον...
Ωστοσο εχω ξετρελαθει, ανυπομονω να ξαναπαιξω σε αγωνες και αυτη τη φορα χωρις αγχος! Αφου πηρα το βαπτισμα του πυρος... :01. Smile: 
Θα ηθελα επισης να αναφερω πως η διοργανωση ηταν φανταστικη ! τα παντα ηταν εξαιρετικα, καθως και το επιπεδο των αθλητων πολυ ανεβασμενο!
Ηταν τιμη μου και μεγαλη στιγμη που ημουν εκει πανω με τον Μεγαλο Γιαννη Μαγκο!
Μετα απο τοσα χρονια θαυμαστης του, μπορεσα και να τον γνωρισω κ απο κοντα, και εμεινα εκπληκτος που ειναι τοσο τυπικος , ευγενικος αθλητης με ηθος και πανω απ ολα XXXXL :01. Wink: 
Ο Χαρης ειναι πολυ φιλος και φανταστικος αθλητης πολυ πειθαρχιμενος και με τρελα γονιδια... Σιγουρα μια μερα θα φτασει ψηλα!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ειχε πολλους αθλητες απο οτι βλεπω και με ψηλο επιπεδο εγω και απο τις φωτο που ειδα μεχρι στιγμης το γουσταρα!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τι δίδυμο ηταν αυτό!!! 
> 
> ΜΒ





> *Fitness Γυναικών* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3η Χρήστου Βάσω (77)*
> *2η Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη (76)*
> *1η Νόρα Κόλλια (78 )*


 
Δεν λες τρίδυμο καλυτερα; :01. Wink:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Annie

..έχω πάθει πλάκα σχεδόν με όλες τις κοπέλες...όλων των κατηγοριών...η μια πιο όμορφη από την άλλη..... :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ..έχω πάθει πλάκα σχεδόν με όλες τις κοπέλες...όλων των κατηγοριών...η μια πιο όμορφη από την άλλη.....


 
Εμεις να δεις τι εχουμε παθει Αννυ!  :02. Rocking: 
Το εχει "αναγκη" παντως το γυναικειο αγωνιστικο κομματι να γεμισει και παλι με πολλες συμμετοχες,ειδικα μαλιστα όταν συνδυαζεται η ομορφια με την εκγυμναση,ειναι αλλο πραγμα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Annie

> Εμεις να δεις τι εχουμε παθει Αννυ! 
> Το εχει "αναγκη" παντως το γυναικειο αγωνιστικο κομματι να γεμισει και παλι με πολλες συμμετοχες,ειδικα μαλιστα όταν συνδυαζεται η ομορφια με την εκγυμναση,ειναι αλλο πραγμα!



..συμφωνώ απόλυτα κώστα...ο συνδιασμός είναι το παν.....ελπίζω να μην πάθατε μεγάλη ζημιά.. :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

υπάρχει όμως ένα παράπονο! θα θέλαμε περισσότερες συμμετοχές στην κατηγορία μπικίνι..
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> υπάρχει όμως ένα παράπονο! θα θέλαμε περισσότερες συμμετοχές στην κατηγορία μπικίνι..


 ..εάν το παράπονο πάει κάπου...δεν φταίω εγώ...φταινε τα κατσίκια που με έβαλαν στο ματι το χειμώνα...... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Stella

> *Fitness Γυναικών* 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26819Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26818Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26817
> 
> 
> *3η Χρήστου Βάσω (77)
> 2η Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη (76)
> 1η Νόρα Κόλλια (78 )*


Kαταπληκτικές και οι τρεις!
Η Νορα πάρα πολύ καλή συγχαρητήρια και στη Ναντια που αν θυμάμαι καλά την έχει συμπεριλάβει στην ομάδα της!
Η Ναντια όπως πάντα "κομμάτια" και όμορφη!
Αλλά και η τρίτη κοπέλα που πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω πολύ ωραίο σώμα/πρόσωπο και πολύ σέξυ!

Χοτ μπεϊμπις και οι τρεις!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*BB -80κ.
*




σε φοβερη κατασταση ο παυλος Μιλιαδης, και σε παρα πολυ καλυτερη φορμα απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα!

----------


## savage

καλησπερα κι απο μενα. χτες βραδυ γυρισα θεσαλλονικη. 

εχω καποιες αποριες/ενστασεις σχετικα με τη διοργανωση.

1)για ποιο λογο δεν ανακοινωναν αμεσως τους νικητες και την 3αδα των μεταλλιων οπως εγινε το νοεμβρη?δεν ειναι κακοβουλη η ερωτηση.δεν υπονοω οτι μαγειρευτηκε κατι(εγω αλλωστε ειχα καταλαβει οτι ημουν εκτος μεταλλιων λογω του πολυ υψηλου επιπεδου),απλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω το λογο που επρεπε τα υπολοιπα παιδια να περιμενουν 1 ωρα περιπου μεχρι να μαθουν τη θεση που πηραν.
και δεν ειναι μονο θεμα του οτι ειχαν την αγωνια τους για τη θεση τους(δικαιολογημενη),ειχαν να παλεψουν και με τη διψα. ο νικητης ως γνωστον εχει να παιξει για το γενικο τιτλο.αρα οφειλει να παραμεινει για μερικες ωρες ακομα σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση. μην ξεροντας το νικητη.ολοι οσοι νομιζαν οτι ισως να εχουν νικησει,εμειναν χωρις νερο για πολυ ωρα ακομα.

2) ο νικητης της +1,80 στην classic bbing δεν συμμετειχε στο οverall.ηταν επιλογη του η απλα δεν ενημερωθηκε καν? γενικα παντως η ενημερωση στα αποδυτηρια απο τον υπευθυνο των αποδυτηριων ηταν ελλειπεστατη.μας ειπε οτι θα σας φωναζω 10 λεπτα πριν και τελικα μας φωναξε 2 λεπτα πριν βγουμε στη σκηνη,με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε κανει ελλιπες ζεσταμα. ο δε μενιος σερανης αργησε να βγει στη σκηνη για τον ιδιο λογο απ'οτι καταλαβα,διοτι δεν ακουσε ποτε κανενα να φωναζει,γιατι πολυ απλα η "ενημερωση" γινοταν τελευταια στιγμη,με αποτελεσμα αν καποιος ηταν στην τουαλετα πχ να μην ακουσει τιποτα.



αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## giannis64

> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν επιρριπτω ευθυνες στον κ.παπαγερωγιου η στους διοργανωτες.απλα το αναφερω ωστε να ξερουν οτι το εν λογω ξενοδοχειο δεν ειναι εμπιστευσιμο για μελλοντικη συνεργασια για του χρονου (η οποτε τελος παντων ξαναγινουν αγωνες στη θεσ/νικη).
> 
> αυτα απο μενα.


 

μεγάλη ευθύνη παίρνεις γράφοντας το εδω Νίκο! :01. Unsure:

----------


## savage

> μεγάλη ευθύνη παίρνεις γράφοντας το εδω Νίκο!


λες ε?δεν εχεις αδικο.ετσι κι αλλιως δεν αφορα τη διοργανωση αυτη καθεαυτη.  θα το στειλω σε pm στον κ.παπαγεωργιου και κανω edit το μηνυμα μου,κι ας πραξει οπως εκεινος νομιζει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

*BB - 90*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

*ΒΒ +90*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## Dreiko

ωραιες βγηκαν οι φωτο γιαννη,φαινεται το εμπειρο χερι..... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green: 
εμενα βγηκαν ολες κουνημενες... :01. Sad: (δε θελω σχολια για το κουνημενες.... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: )
ο Στελιος δε τραβηξε καμια φωτο τον Τζωτζογλου...???

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερη κατηγορία η -90,Μηνίδης ΦΟ-ΒΕ-ΡΟΣ!
ο Μενιος παρα πολυ καλος,το μονο λίγο που δεν μου αρεσε είναι το περασμα της βαφης,δεν ξερω αν αυτη η καινουργια που επιβαλλεται από την IFBB δεν περνιεται καλα(το λεω γιατι το παρατηρω και σε αλλους αθλητες)Πολυ βελτιωμενος :03. Thumb up: 
Επίσης και ο Γιωργος Σαϊτ από την Κερκυρα (νο50) πιο βαρυς από τις προηγουμενες του εμφανίσεις,εδειξε να δίνει την μαχη του...Και το νο45 σε καλη κατασταση

Στην +90,Τσιρνιοβίτης και Παπαδακης δειχνουν να δωσαν την δικια τους μαχη,ο Πασχαλης με μεγαλα πόδια (το ατου του), ο Γιωργος Παπαδακης από τους καλύτερους ανω κορμους,βελτιωμενος πολυ στα πόδια αλλα ενα κλικ πιο κατω από τον  φοβερο ανω κορμο,αν και κομμενα!ο Στελιος Κουτρης έπεσε σε σκληρο ανταγωνισμο και για αυτο παρεμεινες στην 3η θεση.
Νομιζω ότι αυτες οι 2 κατηγορίες ήταν πολυ καλες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

θες και τζωρτζογλου παναθεμα σε... :01. Mr. Green: 

νανε καλα ο boss που μου εκανε εκπεδευση. στον πρωτο αγωνα που ειχα παει, ολες η φωτο ηταν για πεταμα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> θες και τζωρτζογλου παναθεμα σε...
> 
> νανε καλα ο boss που μου εκανε εκπεδευση. στον πρωτο αγωνα που ειχα παει, ολες η φωτο ηταν για πεταμα..


χαχαχαχα.....αντε να περασεις και τα μπικινι....... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


και καμια απο τη ταβερνα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

τα της ταβερνας τις εχει ο πα[αρατσι στελιος. :01. Wink: 

τα μπικινι ερχοντε. :08. Turtle:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> τα της ταβερνας τις εχει ο πα[αρατσι στελιος.
> 
> τα μπικινι ερχοντε.


μετρησε η ταβερνα :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

*ΒΒ +100*

----------


## giannis64

*καρυπιδης χρηστος* (m3ssias)

----------


## vaggan

μπορουμε να εχουμε τα ονοματα και την καταταξη των αθλητων που πηραν μερος σε καθε κατηγορια?

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:   θα γινει καποια στιγμη σημερα μεχρι το βραδυ. το ελπιζω.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> θα γινει καποια στιγμη σημερα μεχρι το βραδυ. το ελπιζω.


Καλησπερα!
Μια θερμη παρακληση σας παρακαλω.
Οσον αφορα την δικη μου συμμετοχη στο 24ο Πρωταθλημα στην κατηγορια Masters,δεν θα ηθελα να γινει καμια αναφορα περισσοτερο απο αυτην που ηδη κανω τωρα.
Οσοι θελανε να με δουν πληρωσανε εισητηριο,(και 'γω πληρωσα την συνδρομη μου στην Ομοσπονδια μου) και με ειδαν,μαθανε για μενα μιλησανε μαζι μου,το ιδιο εκανε & η οικογενεια μου καθως και ο ευρυτερος οικογενειακος μου κυκλος,εκανα καινουριους φιλους οι οποιοι και με τιμησανε με την παρουσια τους,ρισκαροντας την οποια μου κατασταση (διοτι καποιοι θεωρουν δεδομενη την κατασταση <<ακομη και της υγειας>>του Αθλητη ).
Ολο τον χρονο ως Αθλητης εχω ξοδεψει <<εντερα>>.Οι Διοργανωτες και φιλοι μου επισης κ.Παπαντωνης, &  κ.Παπαγεωργιου (για μενα ο Δημητρης και ο Νικος),εχουν ξοδεψει επισης <<εντερα>> δεν δεχομαι καποι να μην θελουν να πληρωσουν εισητηριο,διοτι τους φανηκε ακριβο,αλλα παρ'ολα αυτα θα μαθουν και τα παντα.Πιστευ πως ειναι αρκετο για το τυπικο της υποθεσης να μαθευτει η 3αδα της καθε κατηγοριας.
Σας παρακαλω πολυ για τους δικους μου λογους δεν θα'θελα περαιτερο αναφορα.
Σας ευχαριστω θερμα!

----------


## m3ssias

Ωραιες φωτο Γιανναρα!!
φανταστικος αγωνας! Παντα τετοια απο δω και περα!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλησπερα!
> Μια θερμη παρακληση σας παρακαλω.
> Οσον αφορα την δικη μου συμμετοχη στο 24ο Πρωταθλημα στην κατηγορια Masters,δεν θα ηθελα να γινει καμια αναφορα περισσοτερο απο αυτην που ηδη κανω τωρα.
> Οσοι θελανε να με δουν πληρωσανε εισητηριο,(και 'γω πληρωσα την συνδρομη μου στην Ομοσπονδια μου) και με ειδαν,μαθανε για μενα μιλησανε μαζι μου,το ιδιο εκανε & η οικογενεια μου καθως και ο ευρυτερος οικογενειακος μου κυκλος,εκανα καινουριους φιλους οι οποιοι και με τιμησανε με την παρουσια τους,ρισκαροντας την οποια μου κατασταση (διοτι καποιοι θεωρουν δεδομενη την κατασταση <<ακομη και της υγειας>>του Αθλητη ).
> Ολο τον χρονο ως Αθλητης εχω ξοδεψει <<εντερα>>.Οι Διοργανωτες και φιλοι μου επισης κ.Παπαντωνης, &  κ.Παπαγεωργιου (για μενα ο Δημητρης και ο Νικος),εχουν ξοδεψει επισης <<εντερα>> δεν δεχομαι καποι να μην θελουν να πληρωσουν εισητηριο,διοτι τους φανηκε ακριβο,αλλα παρ'ολα αυτα θα μαθουν και τα παντα.Πιστευ πως ειναι αρκετο για το τυπικο της υποθεσης να μαθευτει η 3αδα της καθε κατηγοριας.
> Σας παρακαλω πολυ για τους δικους μου λογους δεν θα'θελα περαιτερο αναφορα.
> Σας ευχαριστω θερμα!


η αναφορα δεν γίνετε γι αυτούς που δεν πλήρωσαν η τούς φάνηκε ακριβό το εισητήριο αλλα σαν ενα φόρουμ που προβάλει και προάγει το ελληνικό ββ , εφόσον κάνουμε ενα ρεπορτάζ αγώνων και εφόσον οι αθλητές εκτίθονται σε μάτια θεατών και τούς βγάζουν φωτο , δεν βρίσκω εγω προσωπικα κάποιον λόγο να μην αναφερθούν απλα οι συμμετοχές και κάποια σχόλια , εφόσον θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε έγκυρο φόρουμ του χώρου και κάνουμε ενα ρεπορτάζ αγώνων .

έτσι όμως που τα λές να μαθευτεί η τριάδα της κατηγορίας , εγω θα ρωτήσω αν έλεγες να μαθευτεί η εξάδα θα ήταν αυτό εφικτό ? όχι βέβαια , αφού μόνο η τριάδα αξιολογήθηκε , οπότε ποιός ο λόγος να ψάχνουμε γωνίες στο εικοσάρικο 

έτσι λοιπόν οι υπόλοιποι αθλητές απλα αναφέρονται ονομαστικά και έτσι όπως το λές στο δικό σου όνομα να βάλουμε παύλα? .

και επειδή κάποιοι δεν πλήρωσαν εισητήριο να δούν τον αγώνα επειδη τους φάνηκε ακριβό , υπάρχουν και πολλοι άλλοι που δεν μπόρεσαν να ρθούν λόγω υποχρεώσεων και θα θέλαν να ενημερωθούν μεσω του φόρουμ , τι να κάνουμε δηλαδή να βάλουμε πρόγραμμα να μην μπορούν να το δούν οι μη πληρώνοντες εισητήριο? έτσι για σπάσιμο ? 


εδω άλλοι μπορεί να κάνουν παράπονα για μη επαρκή προβολή τους που είναι το πιο συνηθησμένο αυτο .

όσο για τα έξοδα και τον κόπο όλοι όσοι ασχολήθηκαν τα ξέρουν και εγω πολύ καλα , αλλα πρέπει να σκευτόμαστε θετικα , θέλουμε και τα κάνουμε δεν τα κάνουμε με το ζόρι και στο κάτω κάτω δεν γουστάρουμε να μας λυπούνται αλλα να μας ζηλεύουν

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Classic Bodybuilding*

*Classic BB Εφήβων*

3ος Αθανασόπουλος (32)
2ος Αβραμίδης (2)
1ος Καλαιτζής (4)
--------------------------

*Classic BB Χαμηλή*

*Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να σημειώσω τη κατάταξη, εάν κάποιος την έχει ας ποστάρει παρακάτω κι εγώ θα κάνω edit για να τη προσθέσω.*
-------------------------

*Classic BB Μεσαία* 

3ος Κεφαλονιάς (31)
2ος Μανδέλης (34)
1ος Καραπαυλίδης (27)
-------------------------

*Classic BB Ψηλή*

3ος Βασιλάκης (20)
2ος Σταμάτης (21)
1ος Κουτσιώκης (19)
-------------------------

*Γενικός Νικητής Classic BB*

Καραπαυλίδης (27)
------------------------

*Bikini Models*


2η Χριστάκου 
1η Κατσέλου
------------------------

*Fitness Γυναικών**
*

3η Βάσια Χρήστου (77)
2η Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη (76)
1η Νόρα Κόλλια (78 )
------------------------

*Βοdyfitness Γυναικών* 

*Bodyfitness Χαμηλή*

3η Μουρατίδου (66)
2η Βάσαλου (67)
1η Κρητικοπούλου (68 )
------------------------

*Βοdyfitness Ψηλή*

3η Καρατζά (72)
2η Βάνγκελ (69)
1η Πλακίτση (71)
------------------------

*Γενικός τίτλος Bodyfitness Γυναικών*

Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη (68 )
------------------------

*Bodybuilding Γυναικών*

1η Μουτοπούλου Βίκυ (73)
------------------------

*Bodybuilding Αντρών*


*Masters*

3ος Μανόπουλος (62)
2ος Κούσης (65)
1ος Βασιλείου (63)
------------------------

*Εφήβων*

3ος Μαβιλίδης (5)
2ος Γενικόπουλος (36)
1ος Χατζής (37)
------------------------

*-75*

3ος Τσουκαλάς (38 )
2ος Ιωαννίδης (41)
1ος Καραγιάννης (40)
------------------------

*-80*

3ος Γιαντζίδης (44)
2ος Γκεμουρος (43)
1ος Μηλιάδης (42)
------------------------

*-90*

3ος Σαίτ (50)
2ος Σεράνης (49)
1ος Μηνίδης (46)
------------------------

*90+* 

3ος Κουτρής (54)
2ος Παπαδάκης (52)
1ος Τσιρνοβίτης (56)
-----------------------

*100+*

3ος Παπαδιόχος (59)
2ος Καρυπίδης (58 )
1ος Μάγκος (57)
-----------------------

*Γενικός Νικητής Bodybuilding Αντρών*

Μηνίδης Τάσος (46)

----------


## LION

> έτσι όμως που τα λές να μαθευτεί η τριάδα της κατηγορίας , εγω θα ρωτήσω αν έλεγες να μαθευτεί η εξάδα θα ήταν αυτό εφικτό ? όχι βέβαια , αφού* μόνο η τριάδα* *αξιολογήθηκε*



Αξιολογήθηκαν όλοι οι αθλητές,άπλως ανακοινώθηκαν οι τρεις πρώτες θέσεις για συντομία χρόνου.Ακόμα κι έτσι,ο αγώνας κράτησε 5+ ώρες!

Ολες οι θέσεις έχουν καταγραφεί και θα καταχωρηθούν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. για όσους ενδιαφέρονται ή μπορούν να μάθουν την κατάταξή τους από το σύλλογο που αγωνίστηκαν.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> η αναφορα δεν γίνετε γι αυτούς που δεν πλήρωσαν η τούς φάνηκε ακριβό το εισητήριο αλλα σαν ενα φόρουμ που προβάλει και προάγει το ελληνικό ββ , εφόσον κάνουμε ενα ρεπορτάζ αγώνων και εφόσον οι αθλητές εκτίθονται σε μάτια θεατών και τούς βγάζουν φωτο , δεν βρίσκω εγω προσωπικα κάποιον λόγο να μην αναφερθούν απλα οι συμμετοχές και κάποια σχόλια , εφόσον θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε έγκυρο φόρουμ του χώρου και κάνουμε ενα ρεπορτάζ αγώνων .Εσεις θα κανετε αυτο που πιστευετε πως πρεπει να κανετε Αγαπητε,εγω την επιθυμια μου εγραψα!Πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ ομορφο να υπαρχει ενημερωση για τα δρωμενα του Χωρου.Αυτο που θελησα να εκφρασω μεσα απο τις λιγες γραμμες της αναφορας μου επι του θεματος ηταν τουτο-Να μην μαθευτουν τα παντα-,διοτι ετσι την επομενη φορα εκει οπου θα ξανα (αν ξανα)διοργανωθουν αγωνες θα'θελαμε πιστευω ολοι, να'ρθουν περισσοτεροι θεατες.
> Ειναι πολυ σωστο(τουλαχιστον εγω συμφωνω),οτι οι Αθλητες ανεβαινοντας στη σκηνη εκτιθενται στα ματια των*θεατων* και τους βγαζουν φωτο(οπως λες).Ακριβως αυτο λεω και'γω,οταν βγω στην σκηνη περιμενω απο αυτους τους ανθρωπους που ηρθαν να δουν,(φυσικα και'μενα)να με χειροκροτησουν ,να με επικρινουν να με σχολιασουν αρνητικα ή θετικα να με στολισουν με χαρακτηρισμους θετικους ή αρνητικους,κ.τ.λ.,κ.τ.λ.,διοτι ουτως η αλλως,εγω εχω επιλεξει να το κανω και δεν μ'επιασε κανενας απο τον λαιμο ή απο τον κωλο ή απο πουθενα αλλου!Εγω εχω επιλεξει να εκθεσω εαυτον,στον χωρο ομως οπου εχει δηλωθει απο την επισημη Ομοσπονδια της Χωρας μου (ΕΟΣΔ)και οχι οπως καποτε που γυρνουσαν οι Αρκουδιαρηδες(τους θυμασαι?)στους δρομους και λεγανε στην αρκουδα <<-Πως κανει η Βουγιουκλακη οταν βαφεται?>>,και το *ζωο*μη μπορωντας να κανει αλλοιως (διοτι του ειχαν περασμενο χαλκα στη μυτη,θυμασαι?),εκτελουσε την εντολη και τα τσιγγανοπουλα μαζευαν τα ψιλα που πετουσε ο κοσμος!
> Αν η ΕΟΣΔ παρει αλλη αποφαση την επομενη φορα,για τον τοπο η τον τροπο διεξαγωγης των αγωνων θα το σκεφτω εκ νεου.
> 
> 
> έτσι όμως που τα λές να μαθευτεί η τριάδα της κατηγορίας , εγω θα ρωτήσω αν έλεγες να μαθευτεί η εξάδα θα ήταν αυτό εφικτό ? όχι βέβαια , αφού μόνο η τριάδα αξιολογήθηκε , οπότε ποιός ο λόγος να ψάχνουμε γωνίες στο εικοσάρικο Δεν νομιζω σ'εναν αγωνα ν'αξιολογουνται(βαθμολογουνται)μονο η πρωτη 3αδα, το θεωρω ναι ,εφικτο.Ξεφευγουμε ομως απο αυτο που ζητω (το οποιο ειμαι βεβαιος πως καταλαβαινεις και ας αναφερεσαι στα παλια εικοσαρικα (τα ασημενια εννοεις ή τα μεταγενεστερα?)).Οχι δεν ψαχνω στο εικοσαρικο γωνιες ουτε εγω εχω την δυνατοτητα να τετραγωνισω τον κυκλο! 
> 
> έτσι λοιπόν οι υπόλοιποι αθλητές απλα αναφέρονται ονομαστικά και έτσι όπως το λές στο δικό σου όνομα να βάλουμε παύλα? .Μου ζητας να σου πω τι θα κανετε ?Αγαπητε μου θα κανετε αυτο που Μπορειτε και Θελετε ειναι τοσο απλο.Εγω μαζι σας ειμαι οχι απεναντι σας!Οτι σας φωτησει ο Θεος,ετσι απλα!Παρακληση εχω κανει δεν απαιτησα!
> 
> ...


 Συγνωμη για την πολυλογια (μπορω κι αλλο αλλα ειμαι εγκρατης  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

Ηλια (πιστευω δεν εχεις θεμα με τον ενικο,εμενα Δημητρη με βαπτισανε)σ'ευχαριστω που μου εδωσες το δικαιωμα να πω αυτα τα λιγα ! :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up: 
Οποιος-α καταλαβε καταλαβε,για τους αλλους απλα δεν θα μπορεσω! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Αξιολογήθηκαν όλοι οι αθλητές,άπλως ανακοινώθηκαν οι τρεις πρώτες θέσεις για συντομία χρόνου.Ακόμα κι έτσι,ο αγώνας κράτησε 5+ ώρες!
> 
> Ολες οι θέσεις έχουν καταγραφεί και θα καταχωρηθούν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. για όσους ενδιαφέρονται ή μπορούν να μάθουν την κατάταξή τους από το σύλλογο που αγωνίστηκαν.


Μπραβο Χριστο και 'γω ετσι πιστευω! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

> Συγνωμη για την πολυλογια (μπορω κι αλλο αλλα ειμαι εγκρατης 
> 
> Ηλια (πιστευω δεν εχεις θεμα με τον ενικο,εμενα Δημητρη με βαπτισανε)σ'ευχαριστω που μου εδωσες το δικαιωμα να πω αυτα τα λιγα !
> Οποιος-α καταλαβε καταλαβε,για τους αλλους απλα δεν θα μπορεσω!


τι λες ρε φιλε?τα σκεφτεσαι αυτα που λες?δηλαδη οσοι δεν ειναι μπροστα σε ενα γεγονος δεν δικαιουνται να μαθουν τα πως και τα γιατι.αμα το παμε ετσι να μην λεμε δελτιο ειδησεων στην τηλεοραση να μην υπαρχουν εφημεριδες και δημοσιογρφοι.γιατι να μαθουμε τα νεα βρε αδερφε?αφου δεν ημασταν παροντες δεν μας αφορουν.και οσο για εμενα ειμαι απο ευβοια τι περιμενες να ερθω και στον αγωνα.ενα 150αρι δεν μου φτανει(εξοδα μεταφορας, φαγητο ,εισητηριο αγωνα,καταλημα για το βραδυ)αλλη φορα να σκεφτομαστε και λιγο πριν γραφουμε

----------


## giannis64

*γενικος τιτλος* 

*Classic BB και ββ αντρων.*












*Γενικός Νικητής Classic BB*

*Καραπαυλίδης χαρης (27)*


*γενικος νικητης αντρων*

*μινιδης τασος*

ζητω  συγνωμη για το λιγο υλικο αλλα οι υπολοιπες φωτο βγηκαν θολες..

----------


## LION

sTeLaKoS δεν θυμάμαι τα ονόματα,αλλά ο Καραπαυλίδης συμμετείχε στην +1.75(μεσαία) κατηγορία classicBB. 1.79 ύψος- 81,900 κιλά.

εντιτ:τώρα είδα ότι και στις φώτο κάνατε λάθος!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> sTeLaKoS δεν θυμάμαι τα ονόματα,αλλά ο Καραπαυλίδης συμμετείχε στην +1.75(μεσαία) κατηγορία classicBB. 1.79 ύψος- 81,900 κιλά.
> 
> εντιτ:τώρα είδα ότι και στις φώτο κάνατε λάθος!


Σ'ευχαριστώ Χρήστο, το διορθώνω αμέσως.

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ καλό το φωτογραφικό υλικό!  :03. Thumb up: 
Ευχαριστουμε για τον κόπο σας Γιάννη, Στέλιο και φίλτατε Χρήστο Γκόλια !!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Φυσικά θα πρέπει να ευχαριστησουμε και τον Κώστα (Polyneikos) που συντονίζει την παρουσίαση των φωτογραφιών!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αξιολογήθηκαν όλοι οι αθλητές,άπλως ανακοινώθηκαν οι τρεις πρώτες θέσεις για συντομία χρόνου.Ακόμα κι έτσι,ο αγώνας κράτησε 5+ ώρες!
> 
> Ολες οι θέσεις έχουν καταγραφεί και θα καταχωρηθούν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. για όσους ενδιαφέρονται ή μπορούν να μάθουν την κατάταξή τους από το σύλλογο που αγωνίστηκαν.



εγω χρήστο σαν θεατής αυτο είδα γι αυτο το ανέφερα , που να καταλάβω ότι θα τα ανακοινώναν μετα η ότι έγινε αξιολόγηση , αλλα απο την εμπειρία μου έχω να πω το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα σπαζοκεφαλια είναι για τούς κριτές όταν έχουν να βγάλουν την εξάδα η δεκάδα,  η τέλος πάντων όσοι θα είναι και δεν είναι η ανακοίνωση απλα των θέσεων .

και οι θέσεις εκείνη την ώρα έχουν μεγαλύτερη αξία αν ανακοινωθούν και πραγματικα πιστέψτε με δεν παίρνουν περισσότερο απο 5 λεπτα , απλα αναφορικα , αλλα σιγα αυτο δεν είναι πρόβλημα εφόσον έτσι αποφασίστηκε απο την ομοσπονδία , απλα εγω το αναφέρω γιατι με πονάει και όταν κάθομαι κριτής , αλλιώς είναι να βγάζω τριάδα και αλλιώς όλη την κατάταξη των συμμετοχόντων , εκεί θα τούς φωνάξω και για περισσότερα κομπάριζον και μιλάμε για χρόνο και καθηστερήσεις .

αυτο το λέω γιατι είχε αθλητες πολυ καλλούς και ισάξιους που βγήκαν εκτός τριάδας άλλα όπως γίνετε παντού σε όλους τους αγώνες επαγγελματικούς και μη οι εξάδες  ανακοινώνονται  επι τόπου , γι αυτο μπερδεύτηκα . αλλα αυτο περισότερο αφορα αθλητές και ομοσπονδία και τι συμφωνία έχει γίνει και ανάλογα με την ροή των αγώνων

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> *καρυπιδης χρηστος* (m3ssias)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27074
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27073
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27072


Πολυ ωραιος χρησταρε δεν ηξερα οτι εισαι τοσο δουλεμενος κατω απο τα ρουχα!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συγνωμη για την πολυλογια (μπορω κι αλλο αλλα ειμαι εγκρατης 
> 
> Ηλια (πιστευω δεν εχεις θεμα με τον ενικο,εμενα Δημητρη με βαπτισανε)σ'ευχαριστω που μου εδωσες το δικαιωμα να πω αυτα τα λιγα !
> Οποιος-α καταλαβε καταλαβε,για τους αλλους απλα δεν θα μπορεσω!



έτσι είναι Δημήτρη ο σεβασμός και η ευγένεια δεν έχει να κάνει με ενικό η πλυθηντικό , εδω που λέμε μπορεί να βρίζεις τον άλλο και να του τα λές στον πλυθηντικό .

γι αυτο είναι το φόρουμ για να λέει και να ανταλλάσει ο καθένας τις απόψεις του και μέσα απο διάλογο και ανταλαγή απόψεων βγαίνει κάτι καλό  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## LION

H ροή του αγώνα όπως είδες κι εσύ Ηλία ήταν συνεχής και η "δουλειά" στη γραμματεία έπεφτε μεγάλη.Για να ανακοινωθούν εκείνη την ώρα όλες οι θέσεις, προυπόθεση ήταν να βγαίνουν όλοι οι αθλητές και όταν ακούγαν το όνομά τους να λαμβάνουν και το τιμητικό δίπλωμα,το οποίο και θα τους δοθεί και εκ των υστέρων!Δεν προλαβαίναν με τίποτα!
Ευτυχώς στη γραμματεία συμμετείχαν και φίλοι του κ. Μπουρνάζου και διευκόλυναν τα πράγματα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> H ροή του αγώνα όπως είδες κι εσύ Ηλία ήταν συνεχής και η "δουλειά" στη γραμματεία έπεφτε μεγάλη.Για να ανακοινωθούν εκείνη την ώρα όλες οι θέσεις, προυπόθεση ήταν να βγαίνουν όλοι οι αθλητές και όταν ακούγαν το όνομά τους να λαμβάνουν και το τιμητικό δίπλωμα,το οποίο και θα τους δοθεί και εκ των υστέρων!Δεν προλαβαίναν με τίποτα!
> Ευτυχώς στη γραμματεία συμμετείχαν και φίλοι του κ. Μπουρνάζου και διευκόλυνε τα πράγματα!



το είδα χρήστο είδα και την βασω  την γυμνάστρια του σπύρου  που καθόταν στην γραματεία , απλα δεν κατάλαβα την διαδικασία γι αυτο το ανέφερα , απλα παλιότερα που γινόταν πρωί απόγευμα υπήρχε η δυνατότητα μετα τα προκριματικα να γραφούν τα αποτελέσματα απο την γραμματεία , αλλα ήταν και κουραστικό για τους αθλητες 2 φορες την ημέρα να βγούν στην σκηνή , το καθένα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Steel Fighter

> kala min perneis orko giati autos o tipas pou kratouse to mikrofono kai evgaze ta comparizon xwris line up kai xwris na rwtaei krites kai genikos kathe xrono oti nane kai kanei oti goustari exei apovali athlites me to etsi mou kapnise !!!!
> exw na pw oti eida komparizon 1-2-3 kai 4-5-6 kai o 4 na vgenei 3 ??? pws egine auto???
> nai gia to paidi apo tin thiva milao pou den sygrithike kan me tous 4-5-6 !!!!
> tragiglafika pali ginane to mono kalo htan oti eixes sta periptera thiria kai goustares na eisai ekei !!!
> *security ??? pou htan aytin??? tin plirosane omos oi athlites*menio na plirosis 30 euro symetoxi kai alifi 60 kai na se apovaloun meta apo poso dieta??? kourasi afidatosi ??
> san polli koufa den mas ta lene !!!
> parepiptontos kano proponisi se gym pou mono ifbb akous etsi na min pareksigiomaste kritiki kano!
> filika xaris
> 
> ** γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες! ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ!!! * mod team*


η security ειχαν σαν σκοπο την φυλαξη της εισοδου, για να μην περασει κανεις στο τζαμπα, οπως επισης και την φυλαξη των μοτο που ηταν απεξω.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: BRAVO DIMITRI,NIKO :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ANTE KAI TOY XPONOY :02. Welcome: 

** γράψε με ελληνικούς μικρους χαρακτήρες! ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ!!! * mod team*

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> έτσι είναι Δημήτρη ο σεβασμός και η ευγένεια δεν έχει να κάνει με ενικό η πλυθηντικό , εδω που λέμε μπορεί να βρίζεις τον άλλο και να του τα λές στον πλυθηντικό .
> 
> γι αυτο είναι το φόρουμ για να λέει και να ανταλλάσει ο καθένας τις απόψεις του και μέσα απο διάλογο και ανταλαγή απόψεων βγαίνει κάτι καλό


+1000 αλλωστε και η εξελιξη του ανθρωπινου ειδους,σ'ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο,στηριχθηκε στην διαφορετικοτητα την οποια μας χαρακτηριζει!

Ηλια και παλι σ'ευχαριστω,ειναι γνωστο στους κοινους μας φιλους (και γνωστους),πως οπως και'συ ετσι και'γω ξερω να σεβομαι-σαι Αυτους που το αξιζουν!
Να'σαι καλα! :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Καπου εδω κοντα στο τελος της αναφορας μας σ'αυτους τους αγωνες,το 24ο Πρωταθλημα Ελλαδος και αφου οπως εσεις ολοι ετσι και 'γω ,εχουμε πολακις στολισει με ομορφα λογια και ευχες τους Διακρηθεντες,τους Συμετεχοντες,τους Νικητες,τους Διοργανωτες,την Ομοσπονδια και τους Παραγοντες Τους Φιλους και τις Φιλες που παρευρεθησαν το Forum μας και τους Υπευθυνους αυτου,οσους βοηθησαν αφιλλοκερδως (ειδικα για αυτους τους εθελοντες) και αν ξεχνω και καποιον τον ευχαριστω και Αυτον!
θα'θελα ομως Φιλοι και Φιλες να'ναφερθω σ'εναν Αθλητη,ο οποιος με σημαδεψε για μια ακομη φορα με την Ανδρεια του!
Η πρωτη φορα ηταν στο 16ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο ΕΟΣΔ.
Προκειται για τον Αθλητη Μελετιαδη (ΒΒ classic junior),τον διακρινεται στο κεντρο της φωτο!
Φανερα καλυτερος απο τον Νοεμβριο!
Αυτος ο Αθλητης (για αλλους με ειδικες αναγκες και για αλλους με ειδικες ικανοτητες,οσον αφορα εμενα,με ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ,για οσους δεν καταλαβατε,προσεξτε την καλτσα),βγηκε στην σκηνη απο τους πρωτους (νωρις στο ξεκινημα),αλλα εφυγε μαζι μ'εμενα,λιγο μετα τα μεσανυχτα.Καθολη αυτη την διαρκεια ηταν με το μαγιο του και προσπαθουσε να καταλαβει τι γινεται !Δεν θ'αναφερω λεπτομεριες κατα την διαρκεια της παραμονης του στ'αποδυτηρια(πιστευω δεν θα βρεθει καποιος πιθηκος να μου ρωτησει...γιατι?και οτι θελει extra ενημερωση.)   



> 


 Μπραβο του και συγχαρητηρια,  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Για μενα ? Παραδειγμα προς μιμηση!Επισης αδικια γι'αυτον να παιξει στα ισα με τους υπολοιπους.Σε καποιες τετοιες ειδικες περιπτωσεις θα πρεπε να προβλεπετε _ΕΥΕΛΙΞΙΑ_ !

----------


## vaggan

δεν υπαρχουν ειδικες ικανοτητες.υπαρχουν ειδικες αναγκες.ο μπατμαν και ο σουπερμαν εχουν ειδικες ικανοτητες.ολα τα τα αλλα ειναι απλα για να εξωραιζουμε εμεις καταστασεις για να μην ερχομαστε εμεις σε αμηχανια οταν συναναστρεφομαστε τετοια ατομα.χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε οτι εμεις οι ιδιοι γινομαστε ηλιθιοι οταν κανουμε τετοια σχολια,περι ειδικων ικανοτητων.η τυφλωση για παραδειγμα δεν ειναι ικανοτητα ειναι ανικανοτητα.και αυτο δεν το λεω εγω το εχει πει τυφλος παραολυμπιονικης,σχολιαζωντας ποσο αμηχανα ενιωθε οταν του ελεγαν οτι ειναι ατομο με ειδικες ικανοτητες.

----------


## chris corfu

> δεν υπαρχουν ειδικες ικανοτητες.υπαρχουν ειδικες αναγκες.ο μπατμαν και ο σουπερμαν εχουν ειδικες ικανοτητες.ολα τα τα αλλα ειναι απλα για να εξωραιζουμε εμεις καταστασεις για να μην ερχομαστε εμεις σε αμηχανια οταν συναναστρεφομαστε τετοια ατομα.χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε οτι εμεις οι ιδιοι γινομαστε ηλιθιοι οταν κανουμε τετοια σχολια,περι ειδικων ικανοτητων.η τυφλωση για παραδειγμα δεν ειναι ικανοτητα ειναι ανικανοτητα.και αυτο δεν το λεω εγω το εχει πει τυφλος παραολυμπιονικης,σχολιαζωντας ποσο αμηχανα ενιωθε οταν του ελεγαν οτι ειναι ατομο με ειδικες ικανοτητες.


μαγκα δεν εχεις ιδεα γι αυτο που μιλας και φενεται. Τα ατομα αυτα ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΔΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ γιατι εχουν την δυναμη εχοντας για παραδειγμα καποια αναπηρια, η αν ειναι τυφλοι οπως αναφερες, εχουν την ψυχικη δυναμη και τις ειδικες ικανοτητες στο υπολοιπο σωμα ωστε να τα βγαζουν περα και να μπορουν να κανουν οσα και ολος ο υπολοιπος κοσμος.. αα και να σου πω οτι ο σουπερμαν και ο μπατμαν δεν υπαρχουν, αρα να διαγραψουμε  απο το λεξιλογιο μας τη φραση ειδικες ικανοτητες??!!! 
και αν ο κοσμος δεν ειχε κομπλεξ και αυτην την ψευτοκοροιδια δεν θα ερχοταν σε αμηχανια με τετοια ατομα κανοντας τα να αισθανονται ασχημα, διοτι σιγουρα το καταλαβαινουν γτ αισθανονται πολλα περισσοτερα απο ολους εμας τους "κανονικους" ανθρωπους.
καλυτερα να σκεφτομαστε λιγο πριν απλα γραψουμε..

----------


## barbell

> δεν υπαρχουν ειδικες ικανοτητες.υπαρχουν ειδικες αναγκες.ο μπατμαν και ο σουπερμαν εχουν ειδικες ικανοτητες.ολα τα τα αλλα ειναι απλα για να εξωραιζουμε εμεις καταστασεις για να μην ερχομαστε εμεις σε αμηχανια οταν συναναστρεφομαστε τετοια ατομα.χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε οτι εμεις οι ιδιοι γινομαστε ηλιθιοι οταν κανουμε τετοια σχολια,περι ειδικων ικανοτητων.η τυφλωση για παραδειγμα δεν ειναι ικανοτητα ειναι ανικανοτητα.και αυτο δεν το λεω εγω το εχει πει τυφλος παραολυμπιονικης,σχολιαζωντας ποσο αμηχανα ενιωθε οταν του ελεγαν οτι ειναι ατομο με ειδικες ικανοτητες.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Λ+ο=Λο
λ+α=λα ,ολο μαζι?Λολα,Μπραβο παιδάκια (ελεγε η δασκαλα)!Παμε τωρα να το πουμε ολο μαζι...
Ε-λα Μι-μη
να η Λο-λα
ε-λα Λο-λα 
να ε-να μη-λο.
...................................... :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nομίζω ότι ξεφευγετε από το θεμα του αγωνα..Stay on topic.

----------


## vaggan

> μαγκα δεν εχεις ιδεα γι αυτο που μιλας και φενεται. Τα ατομα αυτα ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΔΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ γιατι εχουν την δυναμη εχοντας για παραδειγμα καποια αναπηρια, η αν ειναι τυφλοι οπως αναφερες, εχουν την ψυχικη δυναμη και τις ειδικες ικανοτητες στο υπολοιπο σωμα ωστε να τα βγαζουν περα και να μπορουν να κανουν οσα και ολος ο υπολοιπος κοσμος.. αα και να σου πω οτι ο σουπερμαν και ο μπατμαν δεν υπαρχουν, αρα να διαγραψουμε  απο το λεξιλογιο μας τη φραση ειδικες ικανοτητες??!!! 
> και αν ο κοσμος δεν ειχε κομπλεξ και αυτην την ψευτοκοροιδια δεν θα ερχοταν σε αμηχανια με τετοια ατομα κανοντας τα να αισθανονται ασχημα, διοτι σιγουρα το καταλαβαινουν γτ αισθανονται πολλα περισσοτερα απο ολους εμας τους "κανονικους" ανθρωπους.
> καλυτερα να σκεφτομαστε λιγο πριν απλα γραψουμε..


η ψυχικη δυναμη ειναι ειδικη ικανοτητα????η ειναι προνομιο ατομων με ειδικες αναγκες??διανοητικα καθηστερημενων,τυφλων και γενικα παραπληγικων.μαλλον εσυ φιλε πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι το πισμα η υπομονη και επιμονη δεν ειναι ειδικη ικανοτητα αλλα ΑΡΕΤΗ.αυτα απο μενα και συγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Nομίζω ότι ξεφευγετε από το θεμα του αγωνα..Stay on topic.





> η ψυχικη δυναμη ειναι ειδικη ικανοτητα????η ειναι προνομιο ατομων με ειδικες αναγκες??διανοητικα καθηστερημενων,τυφλων και γενικα παραπληγικων.μαλλον εσυ φιλε πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι το πισμα η υπομονη και επιμονη δεν ειναι ειδικη ικανοτητα αλλα ΑΡΕΤΗ.αυτα απο μενα και συγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ.


Φίλε μου έχεις κίτρινη κάρτα γιατί δε σεβάστηκες τη παράκληση του admin. 

Ξεφυγατε σε αυτο το θέμα, κάποια ποστς θα μεταφερθούν.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Το χορευτικό της Νόρας στο πανελλήνιο τη IFBB... :02. Shock: 

Απίστευτο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα... :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Το χορευτικό της Νόρας στο πανελλήνιο τη IFBB...
> 
> Απίστευτο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα...



καλα έκανες πάνο και έβαλες αυτο το βίντεο , πραγματικα έκανε εντυπωσιακή εμφάνηση η νόρα και το ποζάρισμα ήταν επαγγελματικής κλάσης , τεράστια διαφορα απο άλλες εμφανήσεις και πιστεύω έχει τα φόντα να πάει πολυ καλα και να διεκδηκήσει υψηλή βαθμολογία και στο εξωτερικό πολλοί αθλητές και αθλήτριες μπορεί να έχουν μεγάλη βελτίωση στην εμφάνησή τους , αλλα όταν βγήκε η νόρα νόμισα έβλεπα αγώνα με αθλήτριες παγκοσμίου επιπέδου .

αυτό άλλωστε της το είχα πεί και μετα τον αγώνα και δεν ήμουν καθόλου υπερβολικός  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## anjelica

AΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!!!!!!!! ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ!!!!!!!! ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!! ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ Η ΝΟΡΑ!!!!! GO! GO! GO!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gym

> Το χορευτικό της Νόρας στο πανελλήνιο τη IFBB...
> 
> Απίστευτο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα...


απιστευτη...φοβερη!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Στις 4 και 5 Ιουνίου διοργανώθηκαν το 24ο πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και Το Alexander The Great IFBB Elite Grand Prix(Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα) στην Θεσσαλονίκη,με συμμετοχή ξένων και Ελλήνων αθλητών,σε μιά περίοδο όπου οι οικονομικές συνθήκες της χώρας είναι δυσμενείς για τους περισσότερους.
Κατ αρχάς για πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές επιπέδου να διαγωνιστούν και αρκετοί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για το εισητήριο,το οποίο το δίνουν αλλού για διασκέδαση.Αν θέλει κάποιος να δεί αντίστοιχο αγώνα πρέπει να ξοδέψει τα 20πλάσια γιά να πάει στο εξωτερικό.
ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΖΑΡΙΑ.
Οι αγώνες διοργανώθηκαν στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό Κέντρο όπου ως διοργανωτές θελήσαμε να έχουν άνεση οι θεατές(στον ίδιο χώρο γίνονται οι μεγαλύτερες πολιτικές εκδηλώσεις).
Στους αγώνες παρευρέθη ο Πρόεδρος της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας κος Rafael Santonja ,που τίμησε την εκδήλωση και δεν μας έχει καμμία ανάγκη όταν από το Mr OLYMPIA έρχεται εδώ στους απέχοντες fans.(Και κατά δήλωσή του το όλο στήσιμο σκηνής και φωτισμού σε συνδυασμό με τους guests,δεν είχε να ζηλέψει τίποτα από ένα Mr Olympia).
Γιά πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές ως guests σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση όπως ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλλιανός ,ο Ronnie Rockel που πριν μία εβδομάδα και οι δύο ήταν στην εξάδα του New York Pro.Θα ήταν καλύτερα να τους έχουμε μέσα στην αίθουσα και να πληρώσει κάποιος εισητήριο για να τους δεί?(6 τον αριθμό)

Τελικά υπάρχουν fans στην Ελλάδα αλλά κυρίως για το διαδύκτιο και για σχολιασμό χωρίς καν να έχουν δει τους αγώνες,παρά μέσα από φωτογραφίες,καθώς επίσης και fans που προσπαθούν να μειώσουν με τον τρόπο τους(ακόμα και την ημέρα του αγώνα) την εκδήλωση(τους λόγους τους ξέρουν οι ίδιοι).
Αυτοί που ήταν μέσα στην αίθουσα ξέρουν τι είδαν και ευχαρίστως θα το ξανάβλεπαν.
Εμείς συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## NASSER

φώτο του χώρου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Στις 4 και 5 Ιουνίου διοργανώθηκαν το 24ο πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και Το Alexander The Great IFBB Elite Grand Prix(Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα) στην Θεσσαλονίκη,με συμμετοχή ξένων και Ελλήνων αθλητών,σε μιά περίοδο όπου οι οικονομικές συνθήκες της χώρας είναι δυσμενείς για τους περισσότερους.
> Κατ αρχάς για πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές επιπέδου να διαγωνιστούν και αρκετοί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για το εισητήριο,το οποίο το δίνουν αλλού για διασκέδαση.Αν θέλει κάποιος να δεί αντίστοιχο αγώνα πρέπει να ξοδέψει τα 20πλάσια γιά να πάει στο εξωτερικό.
> ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΖΑΡΙΑ.
> Οι αγώνες διοργανώθηκαν στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό Κέντρο όπου ως διοργανωτές θελήσαμε να έχουν άνεση οι θεατές(στον ίδιο χώρο γίνονται οι μεγαλύτερες πολιτικές εκδηλώσεις).
> Στους αγώνες παρευρέθη ο Πρόεδρος της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας κος Rafael Santonja ,που τίμησε την εκδήλωση και δεν μας έχει καμμία ανάγκη όταν από το Mr OLYMPIA έρχεται εδώ στους απέχοντες fans.(Και κατά δήλωσή του το όλο στήσιμο σκηνής και φωτισμού σε συνδυασμό με τους guests,δεν είχε να ζηλέψει τίποτα από ένα Mr Olympia).
> Γιά πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές ως guests σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση όπως ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλλιανός ,ο Ronnie Rockel που πριν μία εβδομάδα και οι δύο ήταν στην εξάδα του New York Pro.Θα ήταν καλύτερα να τους έχουμε μέσα στην αίθουσα και να πληρώσει κάποιος εισητήριο για να τους δεί?(6 τον αριθμό)
> 
> Τελικά υπάρχουν fans στην Ελλάδα αλλά κυρίως για το διαδύκτιο και για σχολιασμό χωρίς καν να έχουν δει τους αγώνες,παρά μέσα από φωτογραφίες,καθώς επίσης και fans που προσπαθούν να μειώσουν με τον τρόπο τους(ακόμα και την ημέρα του αγώνα) την εκδήλωση(τους λόγους τους ξέρουν οι ίδιοι).
> Αυτοί που ήταν μέσα στην αίθουσα ξέρουν τι είδαν και ευχαρίστως θα το ξανάβλεπαν.
> Εμείς συνεχίζουμε.



αυτο το πόστ απόλυτα σωστό και αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα , γιατι μάτια έχουμε και βλέπουμε και μάλιστα λαιβ .

το μόνο ελεφρυντικό θα έλεγα που δεν είναι στην ουσία είναι το γεγονός ότι επειδή έτσι έχουμε μάθει και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο αυτό , με διοργανώσεις πολλες φορές του ποδαριού να νόμιζαν πολλοι θα ειναι μια απο τα ίδια , αν και αυτό δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία γιατι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν γίνει σοβαρές προσπάθειες και σωστές διοργανώσεις εκατέρωθεν .
ας ελπίσουμε πως αυτό ήταν ενα σημείο αναφοράς και  έχει πεισθεί πλέον και ο πιο δύσπιστος και οι αντιπαραθέσεις αν γίνονται καλοπροαίρετα μόνο καλό έχουν να προσφέρουν για να βελτιώνουν και οι διοργανωτές ακόμα περισσότερο το επίπεδο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## flexakis

Eγω παντος 13 ''καλες'' γυναικιες συμμετοχες σε Ελληνικο αγωνα δεν εχω ξαναδει! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> Στις 4 και 5 Ιουνίου διοργανώθηκαν το 24ο πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και Το Alexander The Great IFBB Elite Grand Prix(Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα) στην Θεσσαλονίκη,με συμμετοχή ξένων και Ελλήνων αθλητών,σε μιά περίοδο όπου οι οικονομικές συνθήκες της χώρας είναι δυσμενείς για τους περισσότερους.
> Κατ αρχάς για πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές επιπέδου να διαγωνιστούν και αρκετοί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για το εισητήριο,το οποίο το δίνουν αλλού για διασκέδαση.Αν θέλει κάποιος να δεί αντίστοιχο αγώνα πρέπει να ξοδέψει τα 20πλάσια γιά να πάει στο εξωτερικό.
> ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΖΑΡΙΑ.
> Οι αγώνες διοργανώθηκαν στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό Κέντρο όπου ως διοργανωτές θελήσαμε να έχουν άνεση οι θεατές(στον ίδιο χώρο γίνονται οι μεγαλύτερες πολιτικές εκδηλώσεις).
> Στους αγώνες παρευρέθη ο Πρόεδρος της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας κος Rafael Santonja ,που τίμησε την εκδήλωση και δεν μας έχει καμμία ανάγκη όταν από το Mr OLYMPIA έρχεται εδώ στους απέχοντες fans.(Και κατά δήλωσή του το όλο στήσιμο σκηνής και φωτισμού σε συνδυασμό με τους guests,δεν είχε να ζηλέψει τίποτα από ένα Mr Olympia).
> Γιά πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές ως guests σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση όπως ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλλιανός ,ο Ronnie Rockel που πριν μία εβδομάδα και οι δύο ήταν στην εξάδα του New York Pro.Θα ήταν καλύτερα να τους έχουμε μέσα στην αίθουσα και να πληρώσει κάποιος εισητήριο για να τους δεί?(6 τον αριθμό)
> 
> Τελικά υπάρχουν fans στην Ελλάδα αλλά κυρίως για το διαδύκτιο και για σχολιασμό χωρίς καν να έχουν δει τους αγώνες,παρά μέσα από φωτογραφίες,καθώς επίσης και fans που προσπαθούν να μειώσουν με τον τρόπο τους(ακόμα και την ημέρα του αγώνα) την εκδήλωση(τους λόγους τους ξέρουν οι ίδιοι).
> Αυτοί που ήταν μέσα στην αίθουσα ξέρουν τι είδαν και ευχαρίστως θα το ξανάβλεπαν.
> Εμείς συνεχίζουμε.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

> αρκετοί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για το εισητήριο


νομιζω οτι η διαμαρτυρια εγινε για το γεγονος οτι αρχικα ειχε γραφτει στο φορουμ απο σας η το νασερ αν θυμαμαι καλα,οτι η τιμη του αγωνα της κυριακης(οπως και αυτος του σαββατου) θα ειναι 15 ευρω (εκαστος) και στην εισοδο διαπιστωσαμε οτι ηταν 30 ευρω.
κατα τα αλλα ως διοργανωτες εχετε δικαιωμα να βαλετε το εισητηριο σε οποια τιμη θελετε,κι αν στον κοσμο δεν αρεσει,ας μην ερθει.απο τη στιγμη που ειχε γραφτει ομως οτι θα εχει 15 ευρω,ειναι απολυτα λογικο και ορθο να διαμαρτυρυθει ο κοσμος.πολλα παιδια ηρθαν απο γειτονικες πολεις της βορειου ελλαδος,για να δουν αυθημερον τον αγωνα,εκαναν τοσα χλμ και ξοδεψαν ενα σωρο βενζινη και τελικα δεν ειδαν και αγωνα.
και πολλοι απο αυτους ειχαν ολη την καλη διαθεση να δωσουν ακομα και τα 30 ευρω αλλα ξεροντας οτι εχει 15 ευρω μονο ο αγωνας,πολλοι εξ'αυτων ειχαν μονο 20-25-30 ευρω πανω τους.δεν ειναι ολοι πλουσιοι να κυκλοφορουν με 50ευρα και 100ευρα για μια βολτα ενα κυριακατικο βραδυ.ειναι αδικο ως προς αυτους αυτο που εγινε.
και επαναλαμβανω.δεν εξεταζω το αν αξιζε η οχι τα 30 ευρω ο αγωνας.οντως μπορει να τα αξιζε.αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε την τιμη ενος αγωνα τελευταια στιγμη.
δηλαδη ειναι σαν να παω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να ψωνισω ρυζι και να γραφει 1 ευρω στο ραφι και μολις παω στο ταμειο να μου ζητησει 2 ευρω με την αιτιολογια οτι αυτο το ρυζι ειναι πολυ νοστιμο!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Στις 4 και 5 Ιουνίου διοργανώθηκαν το 24ο πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και Το Alexander The Great IFBB Elite Grand Prix(Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα) στην Θεσσαλονίκη,με συμμετοχή ξένων και Ελλήνων αθλητών,σε μιά περίοδο όπου οι οικονομικές συνθήκες της χώρας είναι δυσμενείς για τους περισσότερους.
> Κατ αρχάς για πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές επιπέδου να διαγωνιστούν και αρκετοί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για το εισητήριο,το οποίο το δίνουν αλλού για διασκέδαση.Αν θέλει κάποιος να δεί αντίστοιχο αγώνα πρέπει να ξοδέψει τα 20πλάσια γιά να πάει στο εξωτερικό.
> ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΖΑΡΙΑ.
> Οι αγώνες διοργανώθηκαν στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό Κέντρο όπου ως διοργανωτές θελήσαμε να έχουν άνεση οι θεατές(στον ίδιο χώρο γίνονται οι μεγαλύτερες πολιτικές εκδηλώσεις).
> Στους αγώνες παρευρέθη ο Πρόεδρος της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας κος Rafael Santonja ,που τίμησε την εκδήλωση και δεν μας έχει καμμία ανάγκη όταν από το Mr OLYMPIA έρχεται εδώ στους απέχοντες fans.(Και κατά δήλωσή του το όλο στήσιμο σκηνής και φωτισμού σε συνδυασμό με τους guests,δεν είχε να ζηλέψει τίποτα από ένα Mr Olympia).
> Γιά πρώτη φορά ήρθαν αθλητές ως guests σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση όπως ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλλιανός ,ο Ronnie Rockel που πριν μία εβδομάδα και οι δύο ήταν στην εξάδα του New York Pro.Θα ήταν καλύτερα να τους έχουμε μέσα στην αίθουσα και να πληρώσει κάποιος εισητήριο για να τους δεί?(6 τον αριθμό)
> 
> Τελικά υπάρχουν fans στην Ελλάδα αλλά κυρίως για το διαδύκτιο και για σχολιασμό χωρίς καν να έχουν δει τους αγώνες,παρά μέσα από φωτογραφίες,καθώς επίσης και fans που προσπαθούν να μειώσουν με τον τρόπο τους(ακόμα και την ημέρα του αγώνα) την εκδήλωση(τους λόγους τους ξέρουν οι ίδιοι).
> Αυτοί που ήταν μέσα στην αίθουσα ξέρουν τι είδαν και ευχαρίστως θα το ξανάβλεπαν.
> *Εμείς συνεχίζουμε.*


*Keep Walking Νίκο*  :08. Toast: 

Πάντως ακόμα και τόσες μέρες μετά τον αγώνα, συζητιούνται διάφορα θέματα κάποια από τα οποία δεν έχουν αναφερθεί καν στο φόρουμ, δείχνοντας οτι έκανε γενικά αίσθηση.

Μια δική μου απορία είναι γιατί τελικά δεν πόζαρε ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης, ενώ 10 περίπου μέρες πριν τον αγώνα είχαμε τη διαβεβαίωση οτι θα έκανε guest και εγώ προσωπικά περίμενα με αγωνία να δω την κατάστασή του...

ΜΒ

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ανακοίνωση για τις τιμές εισητηρίων της διοργάνωσης
> 
> Συνολικα η αιθουσα θα μπορει να φιλοξενήσει 2500 ατομα, δηλαδη θα εχει 2500 καθίσματα. Εκ των οποιων :
> 500-700 θέσεις VIP στην τιμή των 50 € και για τις δυο μέρες.
> 2000-1800 θέσεις απλές στην τιμή των 30€ και για τις δυο μέρες.
> 
> Oι τιμές για την ολη διοργάνωση περιορίστηκε σε δυο μορφες εισητηρίων και ειναι πολύ καλες για το επίπεδο της διοργάνωσης.
> 
> Πολλοι χορηγοι εχουν εκφρασει ενδιαφέρον και θα ειναι παρόν με περιπτερα προσφέροντας δωρα και εκπλήξεις στους επισκέπτες.
> ...


?

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Οι κατηγορίες στο 24ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα θα είναι οι εξής.
> 1.Classic Bodybuilding εφήβων (έως 21 ετών)
> 2.Bodybuilding εφήβων  (έως 21 ετών)
> 3.Bikini 
> 4.Fitness γυναικών
> 5.Body Fitness -1.63
> 6.Body Fitness +1.63
> 7.Bodybuilding γυναικών
> 8.Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών -1.75
> ...


Δεν μπορούν να υπάρχουν 2500 των 15 ,2500 των 30 και 2500 των 50.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *Keep Walking Νίκο* 
> 
> Μια δική μου απορία είναι γιατί τελικά *δεν* πόζαρε ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης, ενώ 10 περίπου μέρες πριν τον αγώνα είχαμε τη διαβεβαίωση οτι θα έκανε guest και εγώ προσωπικά περίμενα με αγωνία να δω την κατάστασή του...
> 
> ΜΒ


Να συμπληρωσω : για που ταξιδεψε η PRO CARD του ?   :01. Crying: 

Σε ποιανου καλεσμενου την βαλιτσα ?  :02. Confused2:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Να συμπληρωσω : για που ταξιδεψε η PRO CARD του ?  
> 
> Σε ποιανου καλεσμενου την βαλιτσα ?


Στέλιο βλέπω όπου μυρίζεσαι φωτιά τρέχεις πιο γρήγορα από τον πυροσβέστη  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

Καλά ο Στέλιος νομίζει ότι τα ξέρει όλα,αλλά δεν γνωρίζει ούτε τα μισά!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο βλέπω όπου μυρίζεσαι φωτιά τρέχεις πιο γρήγορα από τον πυροσβέστη 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ξερεις κατι που δεν ξερω Πανο η ξερουμε τα ιδια ?  :01. Wink: 




> Καλά ο Στέλιος νομίζει ότι τα ξέρει όλα,αλλά δεν γνωρίζει ούτε τα μισά!!!


Το 1 δεκατο μου φτανει... :02. Welcome:

----------


## LION

> Το 1 δεκατο μου φτανει...



...για να βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα σχόλιο,πριν επεκταθουμε περισσότερο σε ανούσια σχολια που δεν βοηθανε τον μεσο αναγνωστη και εν τελει ίως χρειαστει να μεταφερθουν:
Τα αλληγορικα ποστς δεν βοηθανε και απλα χαλανε το τοπικ του αγωνα.
Ξερω,ξερεις,ξερει,δεν γινεται κατι.Αν θελει καποιος να γραψει κατι που βοηθα στην ενημερωση,απλα,λιτα και υπευθυνα ας το αναφερει.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ενα σχόλιο,πριν επεκταθουμε περισσότερο σε ανούσια σχολια που δεν βοηθανε τον μεσο αναγνωστη και εν τελει ίως χρειαστει να μεταφερθουν:
> Τα αλληγορικα ποστς δεν βοηθανε και απλα χαλανε το τοπικ του αγωνα.
> Ξερω,ξερεις,ξερει,δεν γινεται κατι.Αν θελει καποιος να γραψει κατι που βοηθα στην ενημερωση,απλα,λιτα και υπευθυνα ας το αναφερει.


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## LION

Δεν έχεις άδικο! :03. Thumb up: Καλύτερα να μεταφερθούν! :01. Smile: 
Το "παιχνίδι" των εντυπώσεων το ξέρω κι εγώ καλά,αλλά δεν βοηθάει στους αναγνώστες!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα επίσημα αποτελεσματα,όπως αναφερόνται στην επίσημη ιστοσελίσα της EOΣΔ-IFBB  * 
*(http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/el/24_panellinio.htm )*

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ:CLASSIC BODYBUILDING ΕΦΗΒΩΝ
01 Καλαϊτζής Αλέξανδρος Πολυνίκης-Θεσσ/κης 1η,  Χρυσό 
02 Αβραμίδης Δαϋίδ  Ολύμπιος Ζευς-Κατερίνης 2η, Αργυρό 
03 Αθανασόπουλος Αλέξανδρος Διάπλαση-Λάρισας 3η, Χάλκινο 
04 Αλυμπάκης Αθανάσιος Πολυνίκης 4η 
05 Μελιάδης Αναστάσιος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 5η 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ: ΕΦΗΒΩΝ BODYBUILDING
06 Χατζής Ιωάννης Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
07 Γυναικόπουλος Γεώργιος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
08 Μαβιλίδης Χρήστος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 3η, Χάλκινο 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING -1,75 cm 
9 Τοπαλίδης Ισαάκ Ολύμπιος Ζευς 1η,  Χρυσό 
10 Πιλάτος Ιωάννης Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
11 Αλεβίζος Νικόλαος Ειρηνικός Παιάνας  3η, Χάλκινο 
12 Σκορδύλης Αλέξανδρος Πολυνίκης 4η 
13 Γεροβασίλης Ιωάννης  Διάπλαση 5η 
14 Μήρτσος Απόστολος Πολυνίκης 6η 
15 Μπεμπερίδης Νικόλαος Πολυνίκης 7η 
16 Ραφαηλίδης Κωνσταντίνος Νάρκισσος 8η 
17 Παπαδόπουλος Νεκτάριος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 9η 
18 Τζουμακίδης Βασίλειος Διάπλαση Κυψέλης 10η 
19 Ουσταμπασίδης Ευκλείδης Πολυνίκης 11η 
20 Τσαρίχας Θωμάς  Άθλος-Κορδελιού 12η 
21 Γκίκας Χαράλαμπος Υγεία & Δύναμη 13η 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING +1,75 cm
22 Καραπαυλίδης Χαράλαμπος Κούρος 1η,  Χρυσό 
23 Μανδέλης Χριστ Ολύμπιος Ζευς  2η, Αργυρό 
24 Κεφαλλονίτης Σπυρίδων Πολυνικης 3η, Χάλκινο 
25 Βούκας Βασίλειος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 4η 
26 Χαραλαμπίδης Ονήσιμος Πολυνίκης 5η 
27 Καρυπίδης Ηλίας Νάρκισσος 6η 
28 Γεωργόπουλος Αλέξανδρος Πολυνίκης 7η 
29 Οικονόμου Παναγιώτης Άθλος Κορδελιού 8η 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING +1,80 cm
30 Κοτσιούκης Ιωάννης Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
31 Σταμάτης Κωνσταντίνος Άθλος-Κορδελιού 2η, Αργυρό 
32 Βασιλάκης Δημ Πολυνικης 3η, Χάλκινο 
33 Μπούτος Βασίλειος Διάπλαση-Λάρισας 4η 
34 Κουβαλάκης Αγόρας Πολυνίκης 5η 
35 Ταμπακίδης Χαράλαμπος Πολυνίκης 6η 
36 Σουβατζόγλου Νικόλαος  Διάπλαση Λάρισας 7η 
37 Παπαντωνίου Αλέξιος Διάπλαση Λάρισας 8η 
38 Καρβουνιάρης Πέτρος Νάρκισσος 9η 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -75 κιλά
39 Καραγιάννης Γρηγόριος Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
40 Ιωαννίδης Κωνσταντίνος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
41 Τσούκαλος Αναστάσιος Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο 
42 Κουρκούνης Ευάγγελος Πολυνίκης 4η 


  ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -80 κιλά 
43 Μηλιάδης Παύλος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 1η,  Χρυσό 
44 Γκερμούρας Δήμος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
45 Γιαγτζίδης Σταύρος Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -90 κιλά
46 Μηνίδης Αναστάσιος Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
47 Σεράνης Κλεομένης Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
48 Σαϊτ Γεώργιος Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο 
49 Καψής Ανδρέας Διάπλαση Λάρισας 4η 
50 Χειμώνας Δημήτριος Πολυνίκης 5η 
51 Λάϊος Παναγιώτης Διάπλαση-Λάρισας 6η 
52 Παπαδόπουλος Σάββας Διάπλαση-Κυψέλης 7η  


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING +90 κιλά
53 Τσιορνοβίτης Πασχάλης Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
54 Παπαδάκης Γεώργιος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
55 Κούτρης Στυλιανός  Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλικνο 
56 Βερβενιώτης Ευστράτιος Πολυνίκης 4η 
57 Γαλακτίδης Χρήστος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 5η 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING +100 κιλά
58 Μάγκος Ιωάννης Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
59 Καρυπίδης Χρήστος Κούρος 2η, Αργυρό 
60 Παπαδιόχος Κωνσταντίνος Σπάρτακος 3η, Χάλικνο 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING  Μasters
61 Βασιλείου Κων/νος Υγεία & Δύναμη 1η,  Χρυσό 
62 Κούσης Χρήστος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
63 Μανολόπουλος Αποστόλης Νάρκισσος 3η, Χάλκινο 
64 Μπίρλης Γρηγόρης Πολυνίκης 4η 
65 Πεχλιβάνης Δημήτρης Πολυνίκης 5η 
66 Χατζέλης Γεώργιος Πολυνίκης 6η 

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ  ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ FITNESS   
67 Κόλλια Πανωραία Διάπλαση - Λάρισας 1η,  Χρυσό 
68 Κεραμιδάκη Κωνστάντια Διάπλαση - Λάρισας 2η, Αργυρό 
69 Χρήστου Βασιλική Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο 

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ  ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ BODY FITNESS -1,63 cm
70 Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη Υγεία & Δύναμη 1η,  Χρυσό 
71 Βασάλου Μαριάννα  Ειρηνικός Παιάν  2η, Αργυρό 
72 Μουρατίδου Δήμητρα  Άθλος-Κορδελιού  3η, Χάλκινο 


ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ BODY FITNESS +1,63 cm
73 Πλακίτση Ελένη Υγεία & Δύναμη 1η,  Χρυσό 
74 Βάγγερ Αικατερίνη Ειρηνικός Παιάνας 2η, Αργυρό 
75 Καρατζά Βάϊα Διάπλαση-Λάρισας 3η, Χάλκινο 
76 Τσάμη Γεωργία Ειρηνικός Παιάνας 4η 

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ BODYBUILDING ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ
77 Μουτοπούλου Βίκυ Πολυνίκης Άνευ Συναγωνισμού 

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΙΚΙΝΙ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ
78 Κατσέλου Άντρεα  Διάπλαση-Λάρισας Άνευ Συναγωνισμού 

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΙΚΙΝΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ
79 Χριστάκου Ευαγγελία Διάπλαση-Λάρισας Άνευ Συναγωνισμού

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τελικα είναι ωραίο να θέτονται ερωτήματα και να γίνονται αντιπαραθέσεις , γιατι βοηθάν στην σωστή ενημέρωση του κοινού και φίλων του αθλήματος .
αρκεί να είναι καλοπροαίρετα , γιατι με το να χαιδεύουμε αυτιά δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτε και ούτε ενημέρωση προσφέρουμε .
με τον μανώλη καραμανλάκη υπάρχουν κάποιες απορίες όχι μόνο σε μένα προσωπικα αλλα και πολλα άτομα με έχουν ρωτήσει και απλα επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να μιλάω υποθετικά είπα δεν γνωρίζω .
καλό θα ήταν όποιος γνωρίζει να κάνει και μια ενημέρωση δίνοντάς μας κάποιες πληροφορίες , γιατι ο μανώλης έχει πολλους φίλους και φιλάθλους του ββ που θα τούς ενδιέφερε η πορεία του και τα σχέδια του , πόσο μάλιστα για τον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα που περιμέναμε να τον δούμε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Aυτά θεωρούνται *προσωπικά δεδομένα* κι από τη στιγμή που ο ίδιος δεν θέλει να πει κάτι,πόσο μάλλον κάποιος άλλος!
Για έναν αθλητή σαν τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη θα ήταν αστείο να αναφερθούμε κακοπροαίρετα.Αλλωστε την άποψή μου την έχω εκφράσει πολλές φορές για την αθλητική του διαδρομή και πόσο θέλω, ότι καλύτερο γι'αυτόν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aυτά θεωρούνται *προσωπικά δεδομένα* κι από τη στιγμή που ο ίδιος δεν θέλει να πει κάτι,πόσο μάλλον κάποιος άλλος!
> Για έναν αθλητή σαν τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη θα ήταν αστείο να αναφερθούμε κακοπροαίρετα.Αλλωστε την άποψή μου την έχω εκφράσει πολλές φορές για την αθλητική του διαδρομή και πόσο θέλω, ότι καλύτερο γι'αυτόν.



ακομη και αυτο χρήστο είναι μια απάντηση , για να λήξει το θέμα και σεβαστή η επιθυμία του μανώλη , ενοείτε πως ο μανώλης δεν έχει δώσει σε κανέναν σοβαρό άνθρωπο του χώρου δικαίωμα να τον σχολιάσει κακοπροαίρετα η να μην θέλει το καλό του  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Aυτά θεωρούνται *προσωπικά δεδομένα* κι από τη στιγμή που ο ίδιος δεν θέλει να πει κάτι,πόσο μάλλον κάποιος άλλος!


*Aπλη ερωτηση μη προσωπικου δεδομενου*: Εξακολουθει να εχει την *PRO CARD ?
*
Το λαθος που κανετε ειναι οτι τα ασχημα η τα στραβα οταν μας τα λεει καποιος τον οποιο μονο εμεις θεωρουμε απεναντι στρατοπαιδο (το εχω ξεκαθαρησει το θεμα οτι ειμαι φιλιο στρατευμα και θα το δειτε στο μελλον) αρχιζεται τα περι "δηλωσεις εντυπωσεων".

Η αληθεια ειναι *1* και εχει *1* τροπο να λεχθει ενω οταν θελεις να κρυψεις κατι βρισκεις πολλους τροπους.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτος ο *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* ειναι κοσμημα οπου και αν ανηκει και πρεπει να γινουν ενεργειες να παραμεινει στο χωρο γιατι αποτελει μεγαλο κομματι της *ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ* στο αθλημα.

Προσωπικα εστω και απο εδω μεσα θα του ευχυθω να συνεχησει να ειναι ο* ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ*.

----------


## LION

> *Aπλη ερωτηση μη προσωπικου δεδομενου[/COLOR]*: Εξακολουθει να εχει την *PRO CARD ?
> *
> Το λαθος που κανετε ειναι οτι τα ασχημα η τα στραβα οταν μας τα λεει καποιος τον οποιο μονο εμεις θεωρουμε απεναντι στρατοπαιδο (το εχω ξεκαθαρησει το θεμα οτι ειμαι φιλιο στρατευμα και θα το δειτε στο μελλον) αρχιζεται τα περι "δηλωσεις εντυπωσεων".
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι *1* και εχει *1* τροπο να λεχθει ενω οταν θελεις να κρυψεις κατι βρισκεις πολλους τροπους.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτος ο *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* ειναι κοσμημα οπου και αν ανηκει και πρεπει να γινουν ενεργειες να παραμεινει στο χωρο γιατι αποτελει μεγαλο κομματι της *ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ* στο αθλημα.



Για να δώσεις απάντηση σ'αυτή την "τόσο"απλή ερώτηση,θα έπρεπε να εξιστορηθούν όλα τα γεγονότα,πράγμα που δεν είμαι αφελής για να το πράξω! :01. Wink: 
Γι αυτό είναι αρμόδιος μόνο ο ίδιος.Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να κρυφτεί,πέρα από τη δική του επιθυμία!

Γι αυτό γράφω ότι δεν τα γνωρίζετε καλά τα πράγματα.
Το τελευταίο που γράφετε,τυγχάνει να το γνωρίζουμε κι όσο μπορώ εκδηλώνω την πρόθεσή μου γι αυτό.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Για να δώσεις απάντηση σ'αυτή την "τόσο"απλή ερώτηση,θα έπρεπε να εξιστορηθούν όλα τα γεγονότα,πράγμα που δεν είμαι αφελής για να το πράξω!
> Γι αυτό είναι αρμόδιος μόνο ο ίδιος.Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να κρυφτεί,πέρα από τη δική του επιθυμία!
> 
> Γι αυτό γράφω ότι δεν τα γνωρίζετε καλά τα πράγματα.
> Το τελευταίο που γράφετε,τυγχάνει να το γνωρίζουμε κι όσο μπορώ εκδηλώνω την πρόθεσή μου γι αυτό.


Δεν ζητηθηκε να πειτε λεπτομερειες με οσα εγιναν. Ενα *ΝΑΙ* η ενα *ΟΧΙ* και κλεινει το θεμα με την PRO Χρηστο.

----------


## beefmeup

το θεμα ειναι η παρουσιαση του αγωνα.
κ οχι η καρτα του μανωλη.
αν εχετε την καλοσυνη να μην βγουμε αλλο οφ τοπικ..
φχαριστω.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> το θεμα ειναι η παρουσιαση του αγωνα.
> κ οχι η καρτα του μανωλη.
> αν εχετε την καλοσυνη να μην βγουμε αλλο οφ τοπικ..
> φχαριστω.


Ο Μανος θα εκανε guest αρα ειναι θεμα του αγωνα.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι,αλλα οχι η καρτα του..
μπορει να βγει ο διοργανωτης κ να εξηγησει το θεμα του γκεστ ποζαρισματος.
το ρωτησατε,οποτε μπορειτε να περιμενετε μια απαντηση.

το να κανει ο καθενας οπως εσεις υποθεσεις για το "γιατι" δεν εγινε αυτο ειναι λιγο ατοπο,δεν νομιζετε?

----------


## Polyneikos

-Τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμίδια;
-Ενας σκυλος που μαθαινει ξενες γλωσσες.
Δεν περιμενα ποτε μετα από τοσα χρονια,να επικαλεστω ενα χωρατο,που το χρησιμοποιουσαμε δεκαετιες του 80.(δυστυχως μεγαλωνω)
Φερτε το γυρω γυρω,να δουμε που θα το φτασουμε.
Εγω απλα είπα και παρακαλεσα να μην μιλαμε με υπονοουμενα και αλληγορικα.
Αν θελετε να επιμεινετε,θα πατηθει και το κουμπί με την βόμβα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επανέρχομαι με καποιες ωραιες φωτογραφίες του αγωνα:
*Σκληρη μαχη των νικητων των bb κατηγοριων,για την αναδειξη του Γενικού Νικητη του 24ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος*



**

**

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Eδω ειχαμε μια πολυ καλη κατηγορία,με 2 εμπειρες αθλητριες,την Νορα Κόλια και την Ναντια Κεραμιδακη,οι οποιες παρουσιασαν και πολυ ωραια χορευτικα..
Πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις αφησε και η αθλήτρια Χρηστου Βασιλικη που κατεταχθη τρίτη.
Τελικα η "κοντρα" μεταξυ Κολιας και Κεραμιδακη κατεληξε με νικητρια την Νορα Κόλια,η οποία απο το αγωνιστικο της ξεκίνημα το 2008,στο 3o Chrisberg Grand Prix,εχει παρουσιασει αλματώδη ανοδο και μεγαλες προσδοκίες για το μελλον. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -75 κιλά*
39 Καραγιάννης Γρηγόριος Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
40 Ιωαννίδης Κωνσταντίνος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
41 Τσούκαλος Αναστάσιος Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο 
42 Κουρκούνης Ευάγγελος Πολυνίκης 4η 

*Νικητης ο Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -80 κιλά* 

43 Μηλιάδης Παύλος Ολύμπιος Ζευς 1η,  Χρυσό 
44 Γκερμούρας Δήμος Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
45 Γιαγτζίδης Σταύρος Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΒΟDYBUILDING -90 κιλά*
46 Μηνίδης Αναστάσιος Πολυνίκης 1η,  Χρυσό 
47 Σεράνης Κλεομένης Πολυνίκης 2η, Αργυρό 
48 Σαϊτ Γεώργιος Πολυνίκης 3η, Χάλκινο 
49 Καψής Ανδρέας Διάπλαση Λάρισας 4η 
50 Χειμώνας Δημήτριος Πολυνίκης 5η 
51 Λάϊος Παναγιώτης Διάπλαση-Λάρισας 6η 
52 Παπαδόπουλος Σάββας Διάπλαση-Κυψέλης 7η

----------


## Polyneikos

Εστω και μετα τον αγωνα,θα ηθελα να βαλω την αφίσσα του 24ου Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος,καθως είχε αναρτηθεί μονο του Elite Pro Grand Prix.
Tην βρήκα στο επίσημο site της ΕΟΣΔ. http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/el/index.asp

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> -Τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμίδια;
> -Ενας σκυλος που μαθαινει ξενες γλωσσες.
> Δεν περιμενα ποτε μετα από τοσα χρονια,να επικαλεστω ενα χωρατο,που το χρησιμοποιουσαμε δεκαετιες του 80.(δυστυχως μεγαλωνω)
> Φερτε το γυρω γυρω,να δουμε που θα το φτασουμε.
> Εγω απλα είπα και παρακαλεσα να μην μιλαμε με υπονοουμενα και αλληγορικα.
> Αν θελετε να επιμεινετε,θα πατηθει και το κουμπί με την βόμβα.


Πάτα την βόμβα γιατί σίγουρα θα ωφελήσει.
Κρίνουμε αυτό που βλέπουμε και όχι αυτό που ακούσαμε χωρις να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται σαν τις Κατίνες της γειτονιάς.Αυτά δεν ωφελούν,μόνο βλάπτουν.
Είμαστε το άθλημα της υπομονής,αλλά βλέπω μια βιασύνη άνευ προηγουμένου.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες αθλητές και σαν εκπρόσωπος του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ να συγχαρώ τους αθλητές μου γιά τα 7 χρυσά μετάλλια και τα πολλά αργυρά και χάλκινα αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους αθλητές του Σωματείου γιά τις θέσεις τους(41 αθλητές).
Επίσης σε όσους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να συμμετέχουν στο "Alexander The Great" τους εύχομαι να συνεχίσουν ανοδικά για να δούμε κι άλλες διακρίσεις.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Οσοι αθλητές δεν ήταν στην τριάδα μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου στο 6944311469 για να παραλάβουν τα  αναμνηστικά μετάλλιά τους.

----------


## satheo

> Οσοι αθλητές δεν ήταν στην τριάδα μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου στο 6944311469 για να παραλάβουν τα  αναμνηστικά μετάλλιά τους.


no coment

----------


## NASSER

Προμηθεύτηκα τα DVD της διοργάνωσης. Έχει γίνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και αξίζει να τα προμηθευτεί όποιος δεν ήταν παρόν στη διοργάνωση.
Τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν δίκαια τόσο στο πανελλήνιο όσο και στο Grand Prix της Κυριακής 5 Ιουνίου. Οι δυο πρωτες θέσεις ηταν κατοχυρωμένες αλλά η μεγάλη εκπληξη ήταν η τρίτη θέση του Γιώργου Παπαδάκη που ηταν σε καταπληκτική φόρμα. Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος αν και εκτός φόρμας ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακός λόγο μάζας. Ελπίζουμε να τους δούμε ξανά επι σκηνής να προοδεύουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Προμηθεύτηκα τα DVD της διοργάνωσης. Έχει γίνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και αξίζει να τα προμηθευτεί όποιος δεν ήταν παρόν στη διοργάνωση.
> Τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν δίκαια τόσο στο πανελλήνιο όσο και στο Grand Prix της Κυριακής 5 Ιουνίου. Οι δυο πρωτες θέσεις ηταν κατοχυρωμένες αλλά η μεγάλη εκπληξη ήταν η τρίτη θέση του Γιώργου Παπαδάκη που ηταν σε καταπληκτική φόρμα. Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος αν και εκτός φόρμας ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακός λόγο μάζας. Ελπίζουμε να τους δούμε ξανά επι σκηνής να προοδεύουν


Απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου τ'αυτι Nasser! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου τ'αυτι Nasser!


Στου Θεού το αυτί να πάει αλλά θα έχει νόημα να πάει... στων κριτών το μάτι να λέμε καλύτερα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

> Προμηθεύτηκα τα DVD της διοργάνωσης. Έχει γίνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και αξίζει να τα προμηθευτεί όποιος δεν ήταν παρόν στη διοργάνωση.


πραγματι ηταν καλο.το ειχα παρει και γω την επομενη του αγωνα.




> Οσοι αθλητές δεν ήταν στην τριάδα μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου στο 6944311469 για να παραλάβουν τα  αναμνηστικά μετάλλιά τους.


παρεπιπτοντως και την κινηση να δωθουν μεταλλια σε ολους τη βρισκω πολυ καλη.
αληθεια τα μεταλλια σε ποσο περιπου καιρο θα παραδωθουν στους κατοχους τους κ.Παπαγεωργιου?

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Στου Θεού το αυτί να πάει αλλά θα έχει νόημα να πάει... *στων κριτών το μάτι* να λέμε καλύτερα


Και να τους το βγαλει ? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Οχι μωρε,αυτα ειναι κακιες ε? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: Να τους εχει καλα ο Θεος (μπας και ξεστραβωθουνε) :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> no coment


Χάρη δεν είναι το πρωτο παραφουσκωμένο άρθρο... Ηδη στο παρελθόν και πρόσφατα γράφονται άρθρα και συνεντεύξεις που δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην αλήθεια. Σίγουρα προσβάλλεται αυτος που παρουσιάζεται... Εν μέρη φταίει και αυτος που το εκδίδει, ειδικά αν παρακολουθεί τον χώρο του αθλήματος.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις ειδήσεις απο έναν αγώνα που διεξάγεται. Μπορει να εχει θετικά ή αρνητικά στοιχεια και να παρουσιάζεται το αντίθετο. 
Ποια είναι η λύση?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Νάσσερ, νομίζω πως το σχόλιο του satheo αναφέρεται στο quote που έχει κάνει από πάνω. 

Εδώ δηλαδή. 




> Οσοι αθλητές δεν ήταν στην τριάδα μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μαζί μου στο 6944311469 για να παραλάβουν τα  αναμνηστικά μετάλλιά τους.


Απαράδεκτο κ. Λεβεντέλη και κ.Παπαγεωργίου

----------


## NASSER

> Νάσσερ, νομίζω πως το σχόλιο του satheo αναφέρεται στο quote που έχει κάνει από πάνω. 
> 
> Εδώ δηλαδή. 
> 
> 
> 
> Απαράδεκτο κ. Λεβεντέλη και κ.Παπαγεωργίου


Πες μας sTeLaKoS που κολλάει το quote και τι θεωρείς απαράδεκτο εκ μέρους του κ. Λεβεντέλη και του κ. Παπαγεωργίου

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Να σου πω NASSER. 

Πήρα πάσα από το qoute του satho για να κάνω σχόλιο σε ένα ξεχασμένο πόστ.

Στο διατάυτα τώρα,
θεωρώ πως σε κάθε σοβαρή διοργάνωση και ειδικά από την αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία τα μετάλλια δίνονται επί τόπου στους αθλητές. 
Εφόσον τώρα, κακώς, δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, αν μη τι άλλο πρέπει να ενδιαφερθεί η ίδια να τα στείλει τιμώντας με τη σειρά της τους αθλητές που τη τίμησαν με τη συμμετοχή τους. Έχει τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας όλων όσων έλαβαν μέρος.

----------


## NASSER

> Να σου πω NASSER. 
> 
> Πήρα πάσα από το qoute του satho για να κάνω σχόλιο σε ένα ξεχασμένο πόστ.
> 
> Στο διατάυτα τώρα,
> θεωρώ πως σε κάθε σοβαρή διοργάνωση και ειδικά από την αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία τα μετάλλια δίνονται επί τόπου στους αθλητές. 
> Εφόσον τώρα, κακώς, δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, αν μη τι άλλο πρέπει να ενδιαφερθεί η ίδια να τα στείλει τιμώντας με τη σειρά της τους αθλητές που τη τίμησαν με τη συμμετοχή τους. Έχει τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας όλων όσων έλαβαν μέρος.


Τα μετάλλια δίνονται μαζί με διπλώματα συμμετοχής και την ημέρα του αγώνα είναι αδύνατον να προλάβουν να τα δώσουν σε όλους. Έπειτα αν πραγματικά τιμάει καποιον αθλητη η συμμετοχή του στο πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ, κοιτάει να παραλάβει το μετάλλιο και όχι να του χτυπήσουν την πόρτα για να του το δώσουν.
Το 2008 και το 2009 ήμουν παρόν στα τηλεφωνήματα για να αποσταλούν τα μετάλλια στη διεύθυνση των αθλητών μαζί με τα διπλώματα. Των περισσότερων η απάντηση ήταν: τι να το κάνω το μετάλλιο και το δίπλωμα? Αν ήταν κύπελο, κάτι θα ήταν. 
Επομένως δεν είναι τυχαίο το ποστ του κ. Παπαγεωργίου. Δεν είχαμε με τι να ασχοληθούμε και είπαμε να κατακρίνουμε και πως θα πάνε τα μετάλλια στους αθλητές? Τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα του αθλήματος λύθηκαν?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Τα μετάλλια δίνονται μαζί με διπλώματα συμμετοχής και την ημέρα του αγώνα είναι αδύνατον να προλάβουν να τα δώσουν σε όλους. Έπειτα αν πραγματικά τιμάει καποιον αθλητη η συμμετοχή του στο πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ, κοιτάει να παραλάβει το μετάλλιο και όχι να του χτυπήσουν την πόρτα για να του το δώσουν.
> Το 2008 και το 2009 ήμουν παρόν στα τηλεφωνήματα για να αποσταλούν τα μετάλλια στη διεύθυνση των αθλητών μαζί με τα διπλώματα. Των περισσότερων η απάντηση ήταν: τι να το κάνω το μετάλλιο και το δίπλωμα? Αν ήταν κύπελο, κάτι θα ήταν. 
> Επομένως δεν είναι τυχαίο το ποστ του κ. Παπαγεωργίου. Δεν είχαμε με τι να ασχοληθούμε και είπαμε να κατακρίνουμε και πως θα πάνε τα μετάλλια στους αθλητές? Τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα του αθλήματος λύθηκαν?


Eνα μεταλλιο τηλεφωνημα !

Το μεταλλιο δηλαδη που ο διοργανωτης πρεπει να το στειλει γιατι ο αθλητης που το περιμενει του εχει προηγουμενος τηλεφωνησει (ανοιγουμε το βιντεακι στο 1:06)   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


Ti γινετε ρε STELAKO 


[YOUTUBE="hOiek-21et0"]hOiek-21et0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Τα μετάλλια δίνονται μαζί με διπλώματα συμμετοχής και την ημέρα του αγώνα είναι αδύνατον να προλάβουν να τα δώσουν σε όλους. Έπειτα αν πραγματικά τιμάει καποιον αθλητη η συμμετοχή του στο πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ, κοιτάει να παραλάβει το μετάλλιο και όχι να του χτυπήσουν την πόρτα για να του το δώσουν.
> Το 2008 και το 2009 ήμουν παρόν στα τηλεφωνήματα για να αποσταλούν τα μετάλλια στη διεύθυνση των αθλητών μαζί με τα διπλώματα. Των περισσότερων η απάντηση ήταν: τι να το κάνω το μετάλλιο και το δίπλωμα? Αν ήταν κύπελο, κάτι θα ήταν. 
> Επομένως δεν είναι τυχαίο το ποστ του κ. Παπαγεωργίου. Δεν είχαμε με τι να ασχοληθούμε και είπαμε να κατακρίνουμε και πως θα πάνε τα μετάλλια στους αθλητές? Τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα του αθλήματος λύθηκαν?


Σε έναν πραγματικά επιτυχημένο και μάλιστα από ομοσπονδία που ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει το άθλημα μας ολυμπιακό, θα προλάβαιναν να τα δώσουν την ίδια μέρα, δε θα ήταν αδύνατο.

Όσο για το άλλο που λες, είμαι σίγουρος πως ήτανε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις "αθλητών" και όχι οι περισσότεροι, όπως λες. Όπως και να χει, η ομοσπονδία πρέπει να κάνει το χρέος της.

----------


## LION

> Σε έναν πραγματικά επιτυχημένο και μάλιστα από ομοσπονδία που ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει το άθλημα μας ολυμπιακό, θα προλάβαιναν να τα δώσουν την ίδια μέρα, δε θα ήταν αδύνατο.
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο που λες, είμαι σίγουρος πως ήτανε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις "αθλητών" και όχι οι περισσότεροι, όπως λες. Όπως και να χει, η ομοσπονδία πρέπει να κάνει το χρέος της.


Γιατί έχεις ακούσει κανένα αθλητή να παραπονέθηκε γι αυτό;

----------


## NASSER

> Σε έναν πραγματικά επιτυχημένο και μάλιστα από ομοσπονδία που ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει το άθλημα μας ολυμπιακό, θα προλάβαιναν να τα δώσουν την ίδια μέρα, δε θα ήταν αδύνατο.
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο που λες, είμαι σίγουρος πως ήτανε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις "αθλητών" και όχι οι περισσότεροι, όπως λες. Όπως και να χει, η ομοσπονδία πρέπει να κάνει το χρέος της.



Στέλιο οπως εσύ έτσι και πολλοί άλλοι δεν μπορούν να κατανοήσουν απλά διαδικαστικά θέματα.
Τα μετάλλια δίνονται αναμνηστικά και όχι υποχρεωτικά από την ΕΟΣΔ σε όλους τους αθλητές.
Στα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα ΜΟΝΟ η τριάδα παίρνει ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΑ στο ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ και ΚΥΠΕΛΛΑ στα πανελλήνια Κύπελλα. Απο συνήθεια και απο καλή θέληση έχει μείνει στο άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης που εκπροσωπεί η ΕΟΣΔ, η νοοτροπία να μοιράζονται μετάλλια σε όσους τους αθλητές. Άλλωστε η αξία της συμμετοχής και της διάκρισης δεν κρίνεται από το μέγεθος και τη λάμψη των επάθλων.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Γιατί έχεις ακούσει κανένα αθλητή να παραπονέθηκε γι αυτό;


Ναι, έτυχα σε συζήτηση.




> Στέλιο οπως εσύ έτσι και πολλοί άλλοι δεν μπορούν να κατανοήσουν απλά διαδικαστικά θέματα.
> Τα μετάλλια δίνονται αναμνηστικά και όχι υποχρεωτικά από την ΕΟΣΔ σε όλους τους αθλητές.
> Στα αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα ΜΟΝΟ η τριάδα παίρνει ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΑ στο ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ και ΚΥΠΕΛΛΑ στα πανελλήνια Κύπελλα. Απο συνήθεια και απο καλή θέληση έχει μείνει στο άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης που εκπροσωπεί η ΕΟΣΔ, η νοοτροπία να μοιράζονται μετάλλια σε όσους τους αθλητές. Άλλωστε η αξία της συμμετοχής και της διάκρισης δεν κρίνεται από το μέγεθος και τη λάμψη των επάθλων.


Μπορώ να κατανοήσω απλά διαδικαστικά πράγματα. 2 άτομα ακόμη στη γραμματεία και θα προλάβαιναν να γραφτούν τα διπλώματα αλλά και να μοιραστούν τα μετάλλια.  :01. Wink: 
Επίσης κατανοητό αυτό για τη τριάδα. Γνωρίζω πως μετάλλιο παίρνουν οι 3 πρώτες θέσεις.
Εφόσον όμως αποφασίζουν να δώσουν σε όλους, πρέπει να το κάνουνε σωστά. Διαφορετικά δεν έχει νόημα. Να πάρει δλδ τηλ ο αθλητής να ζητιανέψει το μετάλλιο του;


Και αυτό είναι προσωπική μου άποψη, πέραν αυτών που συζητήθηκαν όπως είπα παραπάνω στον Χρήστο.

----------


## LION

Eπειδή διαβάζω διάφορα κατά καιρούς από διάφορους και είναι πολύ εύκολο να  καταλάβεις ότι η κριτική είναι πάντα μονόπλευρη(δεν αναφέρομαι στο stelakos) και πάντα ενάντια όχι μόνο στην E.O.Σ.Δ. αλλά και στην Ι.F.B.B. και στους κανονισμούς που έχει,ακούγοντας μόνο την μία πλευρά,θάθελα να ενημερώσω ότι ακολουθεί τους κανονισμούς που πρέπει να έχει μία *ομοσπονδία(federation) και όχι σύνδεσμος ή ένωση(assosiation).*

----------


## LION

> Ναι, έτυχα σε συζήτηση.


Ολοι οι αθλητές είναι ενήλικοι και μπορούν να το συζητήσουν με τον προπονητή τους ή όποιον τους έχει δώσει το δελτίο.

Δεν είναι δύσκολο καθόλου να "ανακαλύψουμε" ποιοι τα ξεκινάνε και τι συμφέροντα έχουν! :01. Wink: 

Ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι για μένα να "κρίνω" *όλους* τους άλλους αγώνες και να πω τη γνώμη μου.Εχω μάθει όμως να μην προσβάλλω και να με ενδιαφέρουν αυτά που συμμετέχω εγώ με οποιαδήποτε αρμοδιότητα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Προς το παρόν θα κλειδώσω εγώ αυτό το θέμα γιατί ξεφύγαν απαράδεκτα ορισμένοι. Κάποια μηνύματα θα μεταφερθούν. 

ΜΒ

_edit: unlocked_

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Eνα μεταλλιο τηλεφωνημα !
> 
> Το μεταλλιο δηλαδη που ο διοργανωτης πρεπει να το στειλει γιατι ο αθλητης που το περιμενει του εχει προηγουμενος τηλεφωνησει (ανοιγουμε το βιντεακι στο 1:06)  
> 
> 
> Ti γινετε ρε STELAKO 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="hOiek-21et0"]hOiek-21et0[/YOUTUBE]


Εσύ που όπως έχεις πει γνωρίζεις τους νόμους από που βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα οτι πρέπει.Τίποτα δεν πρέπει παρά μόνο στην τριάδα.Και ούτε κύπελλο παρά μόνο μετάλλιο και δίπλωμα.Στους Ολυμπιακούς το μόνο που μένει εκτός τριάδας είναι η συμμετοχή και μόνο.Τα βιντεάκια και τα κατινίστικα σχόλια κράτα τα γιά σένα και για όσους μασάνε.
Εδώ είχαμε ένα Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα με 90 συμμετοχές,σε πέντε Ελληνες δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να αγωνιστούν στον Διεθνή αγώνα,είχαμε την παρουσία του προέδρου της παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας(από τον οποίο πήραμε συγχαρητήρια για όλα) και συ τώρα ψάχνεις να βρείς το λάδι μες στο ξύγγι.Είσαι λίαν επιεικώς απαράδεκτος.Και για να εξηγήσω,η εξέλιξη ενός αθλητή(το λεω για σένα που λες ότι είσαι με τους αθλητές?!...)πραγματοποιείται μέσα από τα επίσημα Πρωταθλήματα όπως αποδείχθηκε εδώ(που μπορεί να τους προσφέρουν ένα μετάλλιο ,αλλά τους δίνουν την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουν παραπάνω)και όχι σίγουρα όχι από κάθε λογής εκδηλώσεις που μπορεί να προσφέρουν ένα τζετ σκι ή ένα άλογο ιππασίας αλλά κρατούν τον αθλητή στάσιμο γιατί δεν μπορούν να του προσφέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω στην εξέλιξή του.Κοίτα λοιπόν το δέντρο γιατί το δάσος το έχεις χάσει.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εσύ που όπως έχεις πει γνωρίζεις τους νόμους από που βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα οτι πρέπει.Τίποτα δεν πρέπει παρά μόνο στην τριάδα.Και ούτε κύπελλο παρά μόνο μετάλλιο και δίπλωμα.Στους Ολυμπιακούς το μόνο που μένει εκτός τριάδας είναι η συμμετοχή και μόνο.Τα βιντεάκια και τα κατινίστικα σχόλια κράτα τα γιά σένα και για όσους μασάνε.
> Εδώ είχαμε ένα Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα με 90 συμμετοχές,σε πέντε Ελληνες δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να αγωνιστούν στον Διεθνή αγώνα,είχαμε την παρουσία του προέδρου της παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας(από τον οποίο πήραμε συγχαρητήρια για όλα) και συ τώρα ψάχνεις να βρείς το λάδι μες στο ξύγγι.Είσαι λίαν επιεικώς απαράδεκτος.Και για να εξηγήσω,η εξέλιξη ενός αθλητή(το λεω για σένα που λες ότι είσαι με τους αθλητές?!...)πραγματοποιείται μέσα από τα επίσημα Πρωταθλήματα όπως αποδείχθηκε εδώ(που μπορεί να τους προσφέρουν ένα μετάλλιο ,αλλά τους δίνουν την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουν παραπάνω)και όχι σίγουρα όχι από κάθε λογής εκδηλώσεις που μπορεί να προσφέρουν ένα τζετ σκι ή ένα άλογο ιππασίας αλλά κρατούν τον αθλητή στάσιμο γιατί δεν μπορούν να του προσφέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω στην εξέλιξή του.Κοίτα λοιπόν το δέντρο γιατί το δάσος το έχεις χάσει.


Κατ' αρχην ξεχασες να αποκαλεσεις αυτο που κανω "πανιγυρι" (μη μου περνεις πισω τιτλους που εχω κερδισει με την αξια μου και τους εχεις αναγνωρησει ).

Και τελος πες μου *ΕΝΑΝ*  αθλητη που του εχετε δωσει την δυνατοτητα να συνεχησει παραπανω και *ΠΕΤΥΧΕ* γιατι εγω εχω να σου πω αρκετους που με τα ιδια που λετε εδω και καιρο τα εχουν παρατησει η προσπαθουν να ξανασταθουν.

Τουλαχιστον ο *ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ* απολαυμβανει τις βολτες του με το ΚΤΜ και αμα λαχει κανει και την μαγκια του μεσα στο *"δασος"* με το* "δεντρο"* γκαζονωντας !

Καλη επιτυχια Νικολα σε ολα.

----------


## savage

βαζω ενα βιντεακι απο την κατηγορια bbing classic +1,80 στην οποια και συμμετειχα,προσθετοντας ενα ακομα κομματι στο παζλ του αγωνα




Υγ.παντως εγω το μεταλλιο μου το ελαβα πριν κανα 2 βδομαδες και ευχαριστω.

----------


## chrisberg

> Εδώ είχαμε ένα Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα με 90 συμμετοχές,σε πέντε Ελληνες δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να αγωνιστούν στον Διεθνή αγώνα,είχαμε την παρουσία του προέδρου της παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας(από τον οποίο πήραμε συγχαρητήρια για όλα). Πραγματοποιείται μέσα από τα επίσημα Πρωταθλήματα όπως αποδείχθηκε εδώ(που μπορεί να τους προσφέρουν ένα μετάλλιο ,αλλά τους δίνουν την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουν παραπάνω) και όχι σίγουρα όχι από κάθε λογής εκδηλώσεις που μπορεί να προσφέρουν ένα τζετ σκι ή ένα άλογο ιππασίας αλλά κρατούν τον αθλητή στάσιμο γιατί δεν μπορούν να του προσφέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω στην εξέλιξή του.


(κράτησα μόνο όσα με ενδιαφέρουν από το παραπάνω κείμενο) δεν θέλω να έρθω σε καμία περίπτωση σε αντιπαράθεση με τον Στέλιο, γιατί έχει σαν άνθρωπος τις ιδιομορφίες του και το "στυλάκι" του αλλά του αναγνωρίζω ότι έχει κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες για το άθλημα.

Πάμε παρακάτω: Eπειδή πολλοί απόρησαν που δεν έκανα κανένα σχόλιο για τον αγώνα (και πάντα είμαι λίγο παραπάνω καυστικός) ένα έχω να πώ...
Mπράβο για μια ακόμα φορά και ευχαριστώ τους διοργανωτές κ.κ. Παπαγεωργίου, Παπαντώνη καθώς και τον κύριο Παπαζαχαρίου. 
Ηταν άψογοι για μένα ως προς το θέμα φιλοξενίας, αλλά και σαν διοργάνωση άξιζε πολλά.
Και πάλι μπράβο και εύχωμαι σε όλους τους διοργανωτές αγώνων να τους έχει ο θεός καλά 
για να συνεχίσουν το δύσκολο έργο τους. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

